# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## سمير صيام

السلام عليكم اخوانى   اولا اشكر اخى الكبير فى المقام امجد فهو من ساعدنى فى هذا الموضوع واشكر اخى السبع لمؤزرته لى فى هذا الموضوع واتشرف بوجوده معى ومتابعته   للمعلومية اخونا ليكويد كان ينزل تحليلات بسيطة بناء على الدايفرجنس على الباوند وعلى فريم الاربع ساعات الى ان توقف منذ اربعة اشهر لمشاغله    طبعا طرق المتاجرة كثيرة جدا وكل واحد منا له طرقه الخاصة ومنها المستويات القوية ومنها على المؤشرات ومنها الاكسبيرتات الى كل ذلك    وبما ان الكثير من الاخوة لا يتاجروا الا بالمؤشرات وعيوبها انها متأخرة وتتبع السعر ففضلت ان افتح هذا الموضوع لنأخذ افضل ما فى المؤشرات ونترك عيوبها  وطبعا الدايفرجنس هو اهم شئ او الحسنة الكويسة اللى فى المؤشرات وهى اختصارا اختلاف بين حركة السعر وحركة المؤشر وطبعا هنرفق الرسومات التوضيحية لذلك  طبعا المشكلة الوحيدة اللى هتكون هى المسميات   دايفرجنس وكونفرجنس  دايفرجنس ايجابى وسلبى  او دايفرجنس قياسى او دايفرجنس عكسى او مخفى   عموما دعونا نترك المسميات ونمشى على القواعد منعا للخبطة حول الاسماء   المؤشرات المستخدمة او اشهرهم   1. MACD  2. RSI   3. STOCKASTIC  4. CCI  5. MOUMENTUM  6.DPO   طبعا مش هنحط كل المؤشرات دى انا هكتفى فقط باول 3 مؤشرات وكل واحد وحسب رغبته   الفريم المستخدم   كل الفريمات ولكن طبعا الهدف سيختلف من فريم لاخر حسب الدعم والمقاومة انا افضل من الاربع ساعات فيما فوق وطبعا الساعة مش هنقوله لا    العملات  كل العملات تمشى مع الدايفرجنس   نقاط الدخول  ستكون من اقرب خط فايبو او ترند او دعم او مقاومة والاهداف كذلك اقرب دعم او مقاومة او خط فايبو قوى او خط ترند    قواعد الدخول   قاعدة 1  فى حالة عمل قمم صاعدة سواء من الموشر او السعر يكون الدخول شورت   التطبيق  1. السعر بيعمل قمم صاعدة والمؤشر بيعمل قمم هابطة يبقى الدخول هنا عكس القمم الصاعدة (عكس السعر) وبالتالى شورت مع المؤشر   2. المؤشر بيعمل قمم صاعدة والسعر بيعمل قمم هابطة يبقى الدخول هنا عكس القمم الصاعدة (عكس المؤشر) وبالتالى شورت وهو مع السعر   قاعدة 2  وفى حالة عمل قيعان هابطة سواء من المؤشر او السعر يكون الدخول شراء   التطبيق  1. السعر بيعمل قيعان هابطة والمؤشر بيعمل قيعان صاعدة يكون الدخول هنا عكس القيعان الهابطة (عكس السعر) شراء مع المؤشر   2. المؤشر بيعمل قيعان هابطة والسعر بيعمل قيعان صاعدة يكون الدخول هنا عكس القيعان الهابطة (عكس المؤشر) شراء مع السعر   سنقوم بارفاق بعض المواقع التى تتكلم عن الدايفرجنس والذى تفضل به اخونا السبع   http://www.deltat1.com/Education/articles/divergence/divergence.htm   موضوع سابق عن الدايفرجنس  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=11569&highlight=%CF%C7%ED%DD%D1%C  C%E4%D3[/font]  وفيه شرح لاخونا ابو عاصم عنه    باقى شئ واحد وهو الصور التوضيحية للقواعد وللشارتات التوضيحية للفرص   وان شاء الله نتعاون جميعا فى وضع الفرص القوية وربنا يوفقنا جميعا    تحياتى  مرفق ملف DIV.PDF موضوع به الشرح كما بالاعلى وموجود فى المرفقات مرفق ملف DIVERGENCE.PDF به شرح ملخص للاربع حالات  مرفق النتائج من 6 أغسطس وحتى 8 سبتمبر مرفق المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات الخاصة بالدايفرجنس مرفق ملف تعليمى للدايفرجنس TBDS.PDF   ملف توضيحى للدايفرجنس http://www.tradeology.com/diverg.html   احصائيات بمجهود دينامو الدايفرجنس (الاخ محمود) Hadi75m    https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=6385   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=6380

----------


## سمير صيام

تكملة الشارتات

----------


## سمير صيام

باقى الشارتات

----------


## سمير صيام

موقع اخر عن شرح الماكد والدايفرجنس الخاص به  http://stockcharts.com/education/Ind...dic_MACD1.html

----------


## waddah

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ سمير فعلا موضوع يستحق الدراسة ووضع الفرص وهو من المؤشرات القوية فعلا  :Good:   تابع واستحملنا على الاسئلة يا شيخ سمير    _بس قولي انت بتغير صورتك كل امتى؟؟؟_ _اخر مرة شوفتك فيها بدون ذقن _   __

----------


## alhamd

:A006:     :A015:    اخى الحبيب سمير صيام   جزاك الله خيرآ وبدايه موفقه ان شاء الله  واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك فى شرح هذا الجزء الهام فى التحليل الفنى للعملات وعلى بركه الله   :A012:   حسام العزبى

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ سمير فعلا موضوع يستحق الدراسة ووضع الفرص وهو من المؤشرات القوية فعلا   تابع واستحملنا على الاسئلة يا شيخ سمير    _بس قولي انت بتغير صورتك كل امتى؟؟؟_ _اخر مرة شوفتك فيها بدون ذقن _   __

 تسلم ياغالى واسئل براحتك

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

:A006:     ماشاء الله تبارك الله، بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على مفاجآتك التي لا تنتهي وسجلني أول المشتريكين.

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى الحبيب سمير صيام   جزاك الله خيرآ وبدايه موفقه ان شاء الله  واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك فى شرح هذا الجزء الهام فى التحليل الفنى للعملات وعلى بركه الله    حسام العزبى

 اهلا بمهندس القاهرة  وشكرا على مرورك   تحياتى  :Rose:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله، بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على مفاجآتك التي لا تنتهي وسجلني أول المشتريكين.

 متسجل ياغالى من غير ما تقول انت واخونا ابو علاء  وابو مالك

----------


## عبده المصرى

:A006:    :A015:    الله الله الله اسيبك شوية ارجع الاقيك سيبت الضرائب واتحفتنا بالدايفرجنس وهو موضوع فعلا مهم جدا اتمنى لك التوفيق اخى الحبيب واحجز لى مقعد بس يكون امامى علشان النظر انت عارف السن وحكمه.  :A012:    :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله الله الله اسيبك شوية ارجع الاقيك سيبت الضرائب واتحفتنا بالدايفرجنس وهو موضوع فعلا مهم جدا اتمنى لك التوفيق اخى الحبيب واحجز لى مقعد بس يكون امامى علشان النظر انت عارف السن وحكمه.

 يا غالى انا حاجز لك الكرسى اللى جنبى وسع ياعم انت وهو للباشا عبده المصرى   تنحياتى ياغالى

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    سبحان الله كنت محتاج مزيد من تعلم هذا المؤشر المهم و أنت فتحت الموضوع:  أنا أستعمله على فريم 30 دقيقة مع CCI و يعطي نتائج لا بأس بها، فهل اسعمالي لهذا الفريم ( 30 دقيقة ) صحيح؟  و جزاك الله ألف خير أخي سمير..

----------


## ehabbb

:A015:   
اخى الاستاذ سمير   
بارك الله فيك  ....  و :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:   :A015:  أرجو تسجيلى معكم من ضمن الطلاب حتى ولو كنت فى الصف الاخير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الدراهم100

إخوتي ديفرجنس على الملكي والنظرة شورت من نقطة رقم6790 والهدف 6760 والوقف66812
فرصة للمناقشة الإخوة الخبراء رأيكم الله يرضى عليكم
إليكم الشارت

----------


## عمر حلاق

> أخوانى احنا بحاجة الى شوية تنظيم فقط مارايكم بفتح موضوع مستقل توضع فيه فقط الصفقات ونتائجها وليس اى ردود اخرى ويكون هذا الموضوع هنا للمناقشة والمتابعة وقبل وضعها فى الموضوع الاخر   ارجو اخذ الاراء

 عين العقل   بارك الله فيك

----------


## عمر حلاق

> ونعم الرأي  إقتراح في محله وبعد فتح الموضوع سأقوم بطرح مفاجئة لفرسان الدايفرجنس  والله من وراء القصد

  يا أخ عباس أنا لست من فرسان الدايفرجنس   ولكن وجودك بذاته مفاجئة ومهم ما شاء الله عليك  تحياتي

----------


## الدراهم100

اخوتي الخبراء
سمير / داي / عباس ولا يهونوا البقية ما رأيكم في هذه الفرصة باي

----------


## علي المغربي

:A015:   هده فرصة قادمة على  Gbp/usd المرجو ابداء ارائكم النيرة .

----------


## عمر حلاق

> مش فى غيابى فقط  احنا كذا واحد ماشاء الله  ايهاب واشرف بس ظروفهم مانعهم من المتابعة الدايمة الاخ عباس والاخ داى تريدر اساتذة بوجودى ومن غير وجودى اساسيين  وماشاء الله الدراهم 100 والبحار ووضاح فى الطريق بنسبة كبيرة  وباقى الاخوة اللى بداؤا بتابعوا معانا والموضوع سهل وبسرعة هيتعلموا  اوعوا اكون نسيت اسم حد

 يا أخ سمير  الأخ ترايدر بالفعل مميز بالطريقة  ولكن عملكم الجماعي هذا ذكرني بورشة المستويات القوية مع نشوان وFX75 حسين وصقرحائل ونائل وريان وكثير من الإخوان اللذين لم يخطر على بالي إسمهم وكانت النتائج متميزة كما أذكر من 300 إلى 450 نقطة إسبوعياً  بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام  تحياتي للجميع

----------


## علي المغربي

و هده فرصة اخرى على eur/gpb

----------


## ehabbb

:A015:     فرصه شورت CHF/JPY   الدخول 94.45  الهدف 94.00   ستوب 94.80

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اخوتي الخبراء
> سمير / داي / عباس ولا يهونوا البقية ما رأيكم في هذه الفرصة باي

 أخي الدراهم لا أظنه فيه دايفرجنس لأن الستوك و السعر في اتجاه واحد..  و الدايفرجنس لابد من الاختلاف بين السعر و المؤشرات :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> زوج الملكي يحب مثل هذه الفرص:  الزوج كون دوبل بوتوم على فريم الدايلي + دايفرجنس+ التشبع+ نقطة دعم 0.6720  من أراد الدخول لونق  من النقطة: 0.6740 الستوب: 50 نقطة الهدف 1: 0.6790 الهدف2: 0.6825 الهدف3: 0.6870  ان شاء الله تتحقق الأهداف رغم أنه ثقيل لكن لازمه صبر و ثقة..  و قبل الدخول لا تنسوا دعاء السوق.. الشارت:

 سبحان الله الهدف الأول تحقق بس أنا خرجت ب +30 نقطة فقط أمس و على كل حال هذه الأخطاء تعلمنا الصبر على الصفقات اذا كان التحليل جيد..  في المرات القادمة نكون أفضل باذن الله :Good:

----------


## 4539910

> سبحان الله الهدف الأول تحقق بس أنا خرجت ب +30 نقطة فقط أمس و على كل حال هذه الأخطاء تعلمنا الصبر على الصفقات اذا كان التحليل جيد..  في المرات القادمة نكون أفضل باذن الله

 سبحان الله وانا نفس الشيىء .فلا بد من الصبر ما دام كان التحليل صحيح

----------


## waddah

فرصة شورت على النيوزلاندي ارجو التصحيح

----------


## ابن المدينة

> فرصة شورت على النيوزلاندي  ارجو التصحيح

 إن شاء الله 
تكون غير صحيحة  :Angry Smile:   :48 48:  
لأني داخل شراء :EEK!:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> فرصة شورت على النيوزلاندي  ارجو التصحيح

   فرصة رائعة أخي وضاح و المفروض الدخول من: 0.6490 و الهدف: 0.6455  :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> إخوتي ديفرجنس على الملكي والنظرة شورت من نقطة رقم6790 والهدف 6760 والوقف66812
> فرصة للمناقشة الإخوة الخبراء رأيكم الله يرضى عليكم
> إليكم الشارت

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> هده فرصة قادمة على Gbp/usd المرجو ابداء ارائكم النيرة .

 لا داعي لدخول هذه الصفقة فالزوج كسر ترند صاعد على أربع ساعات و ربما يواصل النزول..

----------


## waddah

> إن شاء الله 
> تكون غير صحيحة   
> لأني داخل شراء

    يارب يطلع وبعدين ينزل وتطلع ربحان يا ابو عتريس  ايش بقول ؟؟ :47 47:

----------


## ابن المدينة

> يارب يطلع وبعدين ينزل وتطلع ربحان يا ابو عتريس    ايش بقول ؟؟

   الله يسلمك   عرضته على نقطة الدخول وهي قريبة  إن شاء الله ينفذ  ويادار ما دخلك خسارة

----------


## داي ترايدر

> يا أخ سمير  الأخ ترايدر بالفعل مميز بالطريقة  ولكن عملكم الجماعي هذا ذكرني بورشة المستويات القوية مع نشوان وFX75 حسين وصقرحائل ونائل وريان وكثير من الإخوان اللذين لم يخطر على بالي إسمهم وكانت النتائج متميزة كما أذكر من 300 إلى 450 نقطة إسبوعياً  بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام  تحياتي للجميع

 أستاذنا عمر الله يحفظك نورت علينا باطلالتك و هذا يشجعنا للمزيد من التعلم و باذن الله الى الأمام يارب  تقبل سلامي يا غالي :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> فرصه شورت CHF/JPY   الدخول 94.45  الهدف 94.00   ستوب 94.80

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## علي المغربي

> لا داعي لدخول هذه الصفقة فالزوج كسر ترند صاعد على أربع ساعات و ربما يواصل النزول..

    الله يبارك فيك

----------


## الدراهم100

اتوقع فرصة على الكندي شورت

----------


## الدراهم100

عفوا يا أحبة أخبار مهمة على الكندي الساعة 4
انتظار

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> فرصة فى الطريق الزوج دولار ين الصفقة بيع من 116.50  الاستوب 35 + الاسبيرد الهدف الاول 116.10 الهدف التانى 115.75  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 الدايفرجنس لازال موجودًا وأعتقد أن الفرصة لازالت سانحة للدخول شورت من السعر الحالي  مارأيكم هل ندخل الآن أم ننتظر الأخبار؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اتوقع فرصة على الكندي شورت

 وضع القمم على الاستوكاستك مش مضبوط وكمان اخبار

----------


## سمير صيام

> الدايفرجنس لازال موجودًا وأعتقد أن الفرصة لازالت سانحة للدخول شورت من السعر الحالي   مارأيكم هل ندخل الآن أم ننتظر الأخبار؟

 صحيح الفرصة قائمة وفى ناس دخلت فننتظر الاخبار فعلا افضل

----------


## 4539910

> الدايفرجنس لازال موجودًا وأعتقد أن الفرصة لازالت سانحة للدخول شورت من السعر الحالي   مارأيكم هل ندخل الآن أم ننتظر الأخبار؟

 دخلنا من 116.65 وبالله التوفيق

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> صحيح الفرصة قائمة وفى ناس دخلت فننتظر الاخبار فعلا افضل

 الأخبار الأمريكية إيجابية

----------


## 4539910

صباح الخير يا مشرفنا وحمد لله على السلامة . ركز معنا الان

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> دايفرجنس على الأسترالي/ نيوزيلندي  شارت الأربع ساعات  الدخول من: 1.1940 الوقف: 35 نقطة + السبريد الهدف: 60 نقطة  والله الموفق

 تحقق الهدف وخمسين نقطة زيادة ولله الحمد

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> يا أخ عباس أنا لست من فرسان الدايفرجنس   ولكن وجودك بذاته مفاجئة ومهم ما شاء الله عليك  تحياتي

 أشكرك على التشجيع أستاذ عمر، ومشاركتك وسام على  صدري  تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا أخ سمير  الأخ ترايدر بالفعل مميز بالطريقة  ولكن عملكم الجماعي هذا ذكرني بورشة المستويات القوية مع نشوان وFX75 حسين وصقرحائل ونائل وريان وكثير من الإخوان اللذين لم يخطر على بالي إسمهم وكانت النتائج متميزة كما أذكر من 300 إلى 450 نقطة إسبوعياً  بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام  تحياتي للجميع

 اهلا بيك ياغالى  واتشرفنا بيك  وربنا يكرمنا ونكون هنا زى ايام المستويات القوية  وان  شاء الله بالجهد الجماعى هيكون كده   تسلم ياغالى

----------


## waddah

فرصة لونق على الكندي ارجو التصحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة لونق على الكندي  ارجو التصحيح

 لسه شوية ياغالى الاستوكاستك لسه لم يتشبع وفى نفس الوقت خده من القاع اللى قبله

----------


## waddah

> لسه شوية ياغالى الاستوكاستك لسه لم يتشبع وفى نفس الوقت خده من القاع اللى قبله

----------


## الدراهم100

أخي سمير 
كعمل احترافي
أقترح وضع مواصفات ومقاييس للصفقة بحيث تكن في قمة الآمان ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
مثال ذلك
قوة نقطة الدعم أو المقاومة
تشبع الاستوك أستيك
الخروج مع بوادر الانعكاس
تقديم الاستوب 
وهكذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير 
> كعمل احترافي
> أقترح وضع مواصفات ومقاييس للصفقة بحيث تكن في قمة الآمان ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
> مثال ذلك
> قوة نقطة الدعم أو المقاومة
> تشبع الاستوك أستيك
> الخروج مع بوادر الانعكاس
> تقديم الاستوب 
> وهكذا

 يا اهلا بالدراهم كلها  شوف من واقع التجربة اللى فاتت انا من رايى افضل مؤشر هو osma (بديل الماكد) ومن بعده الاستوكاستك انا من رايى يكون الاشارة من osma مع توفر تشبع الاستوكاستك  لو فى اشارة من استوكاستك فقط يكون مع تشبع (وبندرس حاليا ايهم افضل 5-3-3 ولا 14-3-3) طبعا كل ده مدعم بنقطة دعم او مقاومة تقديم الاستوب يكون لو الهدف كبير فقط وطبعا الخروج لو حصل ارتداد من اى منطقة او فى خبر الحق باى ربح

----------


## ناصر محمد

أرجو التصويب 
فرصة شورت
دولار / ين
الدخول من السعر الحالى 116.80 أو 116.75
الهدف 115.66
الاستوب 117.10

----------


## سمير صيام

> أرجو التصويب 
> فرصة شورت
> دولار / ين
> الدخول من السعر الحالى 116.80 أو 116.75
> الهدف 115.66
> الاستوب 117.10

 اهلا ياغالى هو فعلا فرصة واحنا دخلنا من المقاومة السابقة وهو دلوقتى عند مقاومة وان شاء الله يرتد منها وفى اخبار كمان ساعة ونص والله اعلم هيحصل ايه  ربك كريم

----------


## forexpert

حياكم الله جميعا اخوانى 
اسف لعدم مشاركتى وانتظامى استاذ سمير ..واللهى عندى مشاكل  بالانترنت  
هل تصح هذه الفرصه على اليورو ؟؟ 
ولو حتى لبكره  :Regular Smile:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> ان شاء الله فرصة على : AUD/USD  العملية: شراء  الدخول : من النقطة الحالية الستوب: 38 ( شامل السبريد ) الهدف: 0.7740  نسأل الله التوفيق

 هذه الصفقة خسرانة - 18 نقطة و لله الحمد

----------


## أبو_روان

:A006: هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي الرائع , وهو رائع بمن فيه من أعضاء ومشرفين لا يبخلون على منتداهم بخبراتهم, ولقد تصفحت ومررت بمنتديات وأماكن كثيرة وبعد صراعات مع التحليل الفني والإستراتيجيات وغيره هدايني الله لهذا المنتدي العظيم وأفكاره الجليه وأعضائه المحترمين, وجذبني فيه هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد (المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس) لمعرفتي البسطة عنه وأتمنى من الله أن تزيد بكم, لذا لا أملك ألا أن أرفع القبعة احتراماً وتقديراً لجميع من في هذا المنتدى وأخص هذا التقدير والإحترام للسيد/ سمير صيام ( زادك الله محبة في قلوب عباده) على دعوته لهذا الموضوع الشيق المفيد, ولقد زادني شرفاً وسعادة بانضمامي عضوا معكم وأرجو ألا أكون قد تأخرت كثيرا (104 صفحة ماشاء الله)عسى الله أن ينفعنا جميعا ويوفقنا لما يحب ويرضاه ويزيدنا من فضله الكريم.  مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع براحة البال والمكسب الحلال     _" تستطيع الحشره .. أن تلدغ جوادا اصيلا .. ولكن تبقى الحشره حشره .. والجواد أصيلا "_

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اهلا ياغالى هو فعلا فرصة واحنا دخلنا من المقاومة السابقة وهو دلوقتى عند مقاومة وان شاء الله يرتد منها وفى اخبار كمان ساعة ونص والله اعلم هيحصل ايه  ربك كريم

 صفقة الدولار/ين فيها تشبع الستوك جيد و هذا مانريده و خصوصا التقاطع الى أسفل..

----------


## waddah

هل ممكن تكون هذي فرصة على الاسترالي والشراء من 7655 استحملونا معليش  :47 47:

----------


## سمير صيام

> حياكم الله جميعا اخوانى 
> اسف لعدم مشاركتى وانتظامى استاذ سمير ..واللهى عندى مشاكل بالانترنت  
> هل تصح هذه الفرصه على اليورو ؟؟ 
> ولو حتى لبكره

 الفرصة ممتازة فعلا وفاتت منا عشان الاخبار ومحقق حوالى 35-40 نقطة وراحت علينا الدخول

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي الرائع , وهو رائع بمن فيه من أعضاء ومشرفين لا يبخلون على منتداهم بخبراتهم, ولقد تصفحت ومررت بمنتديات وأماكن كثيرة وبعد صراعات مع التحليل الفني والإستراتيجيات وغيره هدايني الله لهذا المنتدي العظيم وأفكاره الجليه وأعضائه المحترمين, وجذبني فيه هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد (المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس) لمعرفتي البسطة عنه وأتمنى من الله أن تزيد بكم, لذا لا أملك ألا أن أرفع القبعة احتراماً وتقديراً لجميع من في هذا المنتدى وأخص هذا التقدير والإحترام للسيد/ سمير صيام ( زادك الله محبة في قلوب عباده) على دعوته لهذا الموضوع الشيق المفيد, ولقد زادني شرفاً وسعادة بانضمامي عضوا معكم وأرجو ألا أكون قد تأخرت كثيرا (104 صفحة ماشاء الله)عسى الله أن ينفعنا جميعا ويوفقنا لما يحب ويرضاه ويزيدنا من فضله الكريم.  مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع براحة البال والمكسب الحلال  
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .     _" تستطيع الحشره .. أن تلدغ جوادا اصيلا .. ولكن تبقى الحشره حشره .. والجواد أصيلا "_

 اهلا بيك ياغالى  واحنا نتشرف بوجودك معانا ونستفيد منك ياغالى

----------


## waddah

*وهذي بالمرة شوفوها وبرضو فرصة شراء*  *ارجو التصحيح *

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ممكن تكون هذي فرصة على الاسترالي والشراء من 7655  استحملونا معليش

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   مستحملين امرنا الى الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> *وهذي بالمرة شوفوها وبرضو فرصة شراء*   *ارجو التصحيح *

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   ايدى وجعتنى من التصقيف

----------


## waddah

> ايدى وجعتنى من التصقيف

    :015:   :015:   :015:    اصفق انا مكانك   ما انتم مشرفين حنعمل كل حاجة عنكم   ايش بدنا نسوي حكم القوي على الضعيف :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## waddah

*اخر فرصة واروح انام*   على اليورو استرالي شورت من السعر الحالي  وياريت الاستاذ سمير يقولي اي الفرص اقواها   عشان ندق الحديد وهو حامي  :Good:

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي الرائع , وهو رائع بمن فيه من أعضاء ومشرفين لا يبخلون على منتداهم بخبراتهم, ولقد تصفحت ومررت بمنتديات وأماكن كثيرة وبعد صراعات مع التحليل الفني والإستراتيجيات وغيره هدايني الله لهذا المنتدي العظيم وأفكاره الجليه وأعضائه المحترمين, وجذبني فيه هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد (المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس) لمعرفتي البسطة عنه وأتمنى من الله أن تزيد بكم, لذا لا أملك ألا أن أرفع القبعة احتراماً وتقديراً لجميع من في هذا المنتدى وأخص هذا التقدير والإحترام للسيد/ سمير صيام ( زادك الله محبة في قلوب عباده) على دعوته لهذا الموضوع الشيق المفيد, ولقد زادني شرفاً وسعادة بانضمامي عضوا معكم وأرجو ألا أكون قد تأخرت كثيرا (104 صفحة ماشاء الله)عسى الله أن ينفعنا جميعا ويوفقنا لما يحب ويرضاه ويزيدنا من فضله الكريم.  مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع براحة البال والمكسب الحلال

 مرحباً بك بين إخوانكوإن شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> *اخر فرصة واروح انام*    على اليورو استرالي شورت من السعر الحالي  وياريت الاستاذ سمير يقولي اي الفرص اقواها   عشان ندق الحديد وهو حامي

 اقول ما اقولش انا خايف اقول  صح الكلام يا وضاح ياغالى  :Good:   دوق لى شوية نحاس معاك

----------


## sam22

> أخي الكريم، أستاذنا سمير لا يقول أن الدايفرجنس غير صحيح، و انما يقول أن المدة طويلة و نحن نتاجر على 4 ساعات لذلك آخر قاعين أو قمتين يكون أحسن   هذه الصورة كمثال فقط:

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## HAYTHAM

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحية مميزة الى جميع مشرفي و اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع لا سيما المشتركون في هذا الموضوع المميز جدا.
سأبدأ بهذه المحاولة على اليورو و بما انني جديد على هذه الطريقة ارجو التصحيح 
وشكرا

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> دايفرجنس شراء على النيوزيلندي   شارت الأربع ساعات   الدخول شراء من: 0.6455 الوقف على: 0.6400 الهدف على: 0.6545

 حققت الصفقة الى الآن أكثر من 40 نقطة، أفضل إغلاق نصف العقود ووضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول.  والله الموفق

----------


## sam22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
المشاركة الاولى لي 
أرجو التصحيح 
يورو دولار 
شراء ضمن مستوى 1.2790 تقريبا

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> تحية مميزة الى جميع مشرفي و اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع لا سيما المشتركون في هذا الموضوع المميز جدا.
> سأبدأ بهذه المحاولة على اليورو و بما انني جديد على هذه الطريقة ارجو التصحيح 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  مرحباً بك بين إخوانك  بالنسبة للفرصة فهي جيدة بكل المقاييس، لكن نفضل الدخول على شارت الأربع ساعات أضمن وبأهداف أكبر تمثل بالنسبة للوقف 1:2  والله الموفق

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> المشاركة الاولى لي 
> أرجو التصحيح
> يورو دولار 
> شراء ضمن مستوى 1.2790 تقريبا

 دايفرجنس صحيح، لكن للأسف متأخرة شوية  :Regular Smile:   الدخول المفروض من 40 نقطة.  تقبل ودي

----------


## ناصر محمد

فرصة على اليورو / ين 
بيع من 149.70
الاستوب 150.00
الهدف 149.35
طارد ربح
والله الموفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة على اليورو / ين 
> بيع من 149.70
> الاستوب 150.00
> الهدف 149.35
> طارد ربح
> والله الموفق

 صفقة مضبوطة ياغالى وموفقة ان شاء الله مع الاخذ فى الحسبان انه فى اخبار الصبح الساعة 8 والساعة 9 بتوقيت مصر والسعودية على الين والمتوقع سئ للين فخذ الحذر وربنا يكرم ان شاء الله

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    باسم الله نبدأ يومنا و على بركة الله:  ( شارت الساعة ) زوج اليورو/أسترليني  العملية: شورت دايفرجنس : المؤشرات: قمم هابطة السعر: قمم صاعدة الدخول: 0.6800 الستوب: 38 نقطة ( شامل السبريد ) الهدف: 0.6760  بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## الدراهم100

أخي داي هناك أخبار مهمة جدا اليوم على الباوند ماتتوقع تأثر علينا

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    الين لازال لم يشبع و على ما أضن سيواصل هبوطه، هذه الأيام أيامه بعد الصعود الكبير..

----------


## داي ترايدر

> أخي داي هناك أخبار مهمة جدا اليوم على الباوند ماتتوقع تأثر علينا

 سبحان الله أخي الدراهم الأخبار تمشي موافقة للأخبار مثل ما قال الأخ سمير في احدى المواضيع بأن التحليل الأساسي يمشي وفق الفني و لكن فقط التذبذب هو الخطير و الأفضل الدخول دائما بعد الأخبار، يعني بعد الهدوء..

----------


## سمير صيام

> باسم الله نبدأ يومنا و على بركة الله:  ( شارت الساعة ) زوج اليورو/أسترليني  العملية: شورت دايفرجنس : المؤشرات: قمم هابطة السعر: قمم صاعدة الدخول: 0.6800 الستوب: 38 نقطة ( شامل السبريد ) الهدف: 0.6760  بالتوفيق يارب

 صباح الخير يا شباب  اخباركم ايه  بالنسبة لهذه الصفقة فانى ارى الهدف لا يزيد عن 0.6775- 0.6780 لانه فايبو 23 على الدايلى ومتوافق مع ترند تم كسره ومنهما سيكمل صعوده

----------


## الدراهم100

يعطيك العافية على سرعة الرد

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    معليهش متأخرة نوعا ما لكن حتجيب هدفها باذن الله  الفرنك/ين  العملية: شورت  الدخول: 94.50 الستوب: 38 نقطة شاملة الهدف: 94.00  الله الموفق

----------


## داي ترايدر

> صباح الخير يا شباب  اخباركم ايه  بالنسبة لهذه الصفقة فانى ارى الهدف لا يزيد عن 0.6775- 0.6780 لانه فايبو 23 على الدايلى ومتوافق مع ترند تم كسره ومنهما سيكمل صعوده

 أستاذنا العزيز سمير جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## Trust

اخواني هل الدايفيرجنس المرسوم صحيح؟

----------


## sam22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    أخي الكريم أستاذ سمير   لدي سؤال يشغلني منذ فترة وانا اتابع طريقتكم هذه الرائعة انت والاخوة الكرام   والسؤال أنني دائما أسمع من الاساتذة والخبراء أنه يفضل على المبتدئ ألا يتاجر بأكثر من زوجين وذلك من اجل التركيز وعدم التشتت   ويذكر ذلك شيخنا الوافي مرارا حفظه الله   وأنا شخصيا لا اتعامل الا مع اليورو دولار  والباوند دولار احيانا فقط ...  فماذا تنصح المبتدئين مثلي هل نبقى ضمن زوجين على الاكثر أم مع هذه الطريقة قد نكون بأمان أكثر ويمكن زيادة عدد الازواج .....واذا كانت الاجابة نعم ......ماهي الازواج المقترحة للمبتدئين  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رعد الجنوب

> باسم الله نبدأ يومنا و على بركة الله:  ( شارت الساعة ) زوج اليورو/أسترليني  العملية: شورت دايفرجنس : المؤشرات: قمم هابطة السعر: قمم صاعدة الدخول: 0.6800 الستوب: 38 نقطة ( شامل السبريد ) الهدف: 0.6760  بالتوفيق يارب

 شكرا أخوي داي ترايدر على نشاطك الرائع وفقك الله  
بالنسبة لهذه الصفقة كما ذكر أخونا سمير جزاه الله خير تم كسر ترند على الديلي وأنا شخصياً دخلت شراء من عدة أيام  
وحققت أهدافها بحمد الله   
شخصياً أفضل انتظار السعر ومراقبته عند فايبو 38 ديلي .. مع انتظار تشبع الستوك لإقفال الشراء والدخول بيع إن شاء  
الله .. مودتي لك

----------


## داي ترايدر

> معليهش متأخرة نوعا ما لكن حتجيب هدفها باذن الله  الفرنك/ين  العملية: شورت  الدخول: 94.50 الستوب: 38 نقطة شاملة الهدف: 94.00  الله الموفق

 نحمده تعالى و نشكره فقد تحقق الهدف: + 50 نقطة و مبروك اخواني :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> شكرا أخوي داي ترايدر على نشاطك الرائع وفقك الله  
> بالنسبة لهذه الصفقة كما ذكر أخونا سمير جزاه الله خير تم كسر ترند على الديلي وأنا شخصياً دخلت شراء من عدة أيام  
> وحققت أهدافها بحمد الله  
> شخصياً أفضل انتظار السعر ومراقبته عند فايبو 38 ديلي .. مع انتظار تشبع الستوك لإقفال الشراء والدخول بيع إن شاء  
> الله .. مودتي لك

 كلامك و كلام أخي سمير على الرأس و العين و أنا فقط اعتقدت أن الترند ذو قمتين و ليس قوي و لكن أنصح من دخل الخروج عند 0.6780 خوفا من الارتداد مثل ما نصح أستاذنا سمير جزاه الله خير :Good:

----------


## MH For Ever

اخي داي ترايدر ما هي الصفقات التي ممكن ان ادخل فيها اي التي لم تتفعل معكم ويمكنني ان الحق معكم بالدخول؟؟ 
وشكرا لك

----------


## samerml22

:A006:   :A015:  انظروا الدايفرجنس العنيف     الذي حصل على  الدولار ين       :A012:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اخي داي ترايدر ما هي الصفقات التي ممكن ان ادخل فيها اي التي لم تتفعل معكم ويمكنني ان الحق معكم بالدخول؟؟ 
> وشكرا لك

 الباوند/دولار شراء

----------


## 4539910

> معليهش متأخرة نوعا ما لكن حتجيب هدفها باذن الله  الفرنك/ين  العملية: شورت  الدخول: 94.50 الستوب: 38 نقطة شاملة الهدف: 94.00  الله الموفق

 مبروك تحقق الهدف

----------


## 4539910

> الباوند/دولار شراء

 اخى داى ترايدر
ارجو التوضيح بالنسبة للباوند لانى اراة نزول مع خالص شكرى لك

----------


## MH For Ever

> الباوند/دولار شراء

 اخي معليش ممكن تعطيني تفاصيل الصفقة متى الدخول ومتى الخروج ؟؟ 
وهل هي بناء على استراتيجية الدايفرجنس لانني لم الاحظ ان هناك دايفرجنس على الباوند؟ 
مع الشكر

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اخي معليش ممكن تعطيني تفاصيل الصفقة متى الدخول ومتى الخروج ؟؟ 
> وهل هي بناء على استراتيجية الدايفرجنس لانني لم الاحظ ان هناك دايفرجنس على الباوند؟ 
> مع الشكر

 أخي حسب تحليل الشخصي، فان الدايفرجنس مازال قائم لأن الستوك في صعود و متقاطع و لم يتشبع بعد بيع لذلك أنصح الهدف مايكونش أكثر من: 1.8900   و الدخول من السعر الحالي..  و ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف :Good:    تقبل ودي أخي الكريم

----------


## waddah

فرصة على اليورو فرنك  ارجو التصحيح

----------


## MH For Ever

جزاك الله كل خير اخي داي ترايدر ويعطيك العافية

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> أخي حسب تحليل الشخصي، فان الدايفرجنس مازال قائم لأن الستوك في صعود و متقاطع و لم يتشبع بعد بيع لذلك أنصح الهدف مايكونش أكثر من: 1.8900  و الدخول من السعر الحالي.. و ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف  تقبل ودي أخي الكريم

 أخي الكريم أود التوضيح أنه لا يوجد دايفرجنس على الباوند والشارت موضح الإلتباس  تقبل ودي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> فرصة على اليورو فرنك   ارجو التصحيح

 ننتظر تشبع الستوكاستيك   :Good:

----------


## الأسد

أتوقع دخول شراء على اليورودولار بهذه الطريقة بالسعر الحالي

----------


## داي ترايدر

> أخي الكريم أود التوضيح أنه لا يوجد دايفرجنس على الباوند والشارت موضح الإلتباس    تقبل ودي

 شكرا أخي عباس على التصحيح و الدايفرجنس موجود على الستوك على شارت الساعة لأنه مكون دوبل بوتوم و أستسمح عن الخطأ  :Good:      تقبل احترامي و تقديري :Good:

----------


## professional

ممتاز اول حاجة تدخل دماغي...............شكلها الطريقة ممتازة

----------


## 4539910

> فرصة على اليورو فرنك   ارجو التصحيح

 هناك شمعة انعكاس على الديلى

----------


## داي ترايدر

> جزاك الله كل خير اخي داي ترايدر ويعطيك العافية

 أخي العزيز سامحني أخطأت في الأول لم يكون موجود دايفرجنس على شارت 4 ساعات و الأخ المبدع عباس صحح لي الخطأ جزاه الله ألف خير لكن الحمد لله الآن موجود الدايفرجنس و ربنا يكرمنا من فضله..  تقبل احترامي أخي العزيز :Good:

----------


## waddah

*فرصة على النيوزلاندي شراء من 6424* * ارجو التصحيح*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> *فرصة على النيوزلاندي شراء من 6424*  *ارجو التصحيح*

 فرصة ممتازة  في إنتظار المقاومة والتشبع

----------


## 4539910

> *فرصة على النيوزلاندي شراء من 6424*  *ارجو التصحيح*

 وانا كمان ارجو التصحيح معاك اخى وضاح بس احد يرد علينا :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> وانا كمان ارجو التصحيح معاك اخى وضاح بس احد يرد علينا

  :016:  عمو عباس قام بالواجب

----------


## 4539910

> فرصة ممتازة   في إنتظار المقاومة والتشبع

 شاكر ومقدر اخى عباس ويعطيك العافية

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> عمو عباس قام بالواجب

 عمو عباس لسه تلميذ  :016:

----------


## 4539910

> عمو عباس قام بالواجب

 منتظرك ترد علينا شايفك مشغول ب fxcmtr وشكرنا عمو عباس سلفا

----------


## رعد الجنوب

أسعد الله مساءكم  
رأيكم حول الكندي دولار !

----------


## سمير صيام

> منتظرك ترد علينا شايفك مشغول ب fxcmtr وشكرنا عمو عباس سلفا

 ياغالى انا اسيب FXCMTR  مخصوص عشان ارد عليك بس انا حبيت ان عباس اللى يرد عشان هو منزل تحليل عن النيوزلندى ولسه محلله فهو اولى فى الرد عنى فيها   تسلملى ياغالى

----------


## waddah

> عمو عباس لسه تلميذ

   ايش حكاية عمو وانكل هذي  المتبادلة بين الانكل سمير والعم عباس؟؟؟   :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> عمو عباس لسه تلميذ

 شعره بقى شايب وبيقولك لسه تلميذ

----------


## سمير صيام

> أسعد الله مساءكم  
> رأيكم حول الكندي دولار !

 مضبوط ياغالى بس اعتقد نقطة الدخول فاتتنا من 1.1045

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايش حكاية عمو وانكل هذي المتبادلة بين الانكل سمير والعم عباس؟؟؟

 اهلا انكل وضاح حبيت اوصلك سلامات عمو عباس بس

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> ايش حكاية عمو وانكل هذي المتبادلة بين الانكل سمير والعم عباس؟؟؟

  :016:   ولا تزعل جدو وضاح

----------


## samer2002

*استاذ سمير بالله شوفلي الدولار فرنك تراني والله معلق فيه مع شوشتي ماخذه سل والحين عاكس قرابة 60 نقطة*

----------


## a7md 3ziz

إخواني الكرام راقبوا اليورو/ ين على شارت الديلي مع مؤشر osma وقولي لي رايكم.

----------


## سمير صيام

> *استاذ سمير بالله شوفلي الدولار فرنك تراني والله معلق فيه مع شوشتي ماخذه سل والحين عاكس قرابة 60 نقطة*

 هو الان عند مقاومة عند 1.2445  هننتظر الاغلاق ونشوف لانه حتى الباوند عند نقطة مهمة

----------


## a7md 3ziz

أيضا راقبو الباوند/ ين على شارت الديلي، فعلى ما أظن ستكون هناك فرص بنقاط وفيرة بإذن الله .

----------


## waddah

> اهلا انكل وضاح حبيت اوصلك سلامات عمو عباس بس

 وسلامات كمان ؟؟؟ طيب رد على عباس السلام واسألي اياه مواليد اي قرن؟؟؟تحياتيوهذي فرصة على اليورو ين شراء من 147.91بليييييييييييييييز تصححولي

----------


## الدراهم100

يا إخوان اليوم أنا خارج التغطية كل شوي أروح المقهى اشوف التوصيات وخلافة وأرجع 
هاه فيه جديد

----------


## سمير صيام

> وسلامات كمان ؟؟؟   طيب رد على عباس السلام واسألي اياه مواليد اي قرن؟؟؟    تحياتي        وهذي فرصة على اليورو ين شراء من 147.91     بليييييييييييييييز تصححولي

 بالنسية لازواج الين هننتظر يا جدو شوية تتضح الرؤية لانها فى نزول الى نزول

----------


## ابن المدينة

> بالنسية لازواج الين هننتظر يا جدو شوية تتضح الرؤية لانها فى نزول الى نزول

    إلا الدولار ين  :Angry Smile:   :48 48:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> إخواني الكرام راقبوا اليورو/ ين على شارت الديلي مع مؤشر osma وقولي لي رايكم.

 كل المؤشرات تأكد الصعود لكن ربما ينزل السعر الى حدود 148.00 و يصعد بعدها و الله أعلم :Good:

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> كل المؤشرات تأكد الصعود لكن ربما ينزل السعر الى حدود 148.00 و يصعد بعدها و الله أعلم

 نعم هذا ماكنت أقصده :Good:

----------


## waddah

> بالنسية لازواج الين هننتظر يا جدو شوية تتضح الرؤية لانها فى نزول الى نزول

   والاستاذ من القرون الوسطى ولا ايه  ؟؟؟   :016:      على العموم انا لهفت 5 نقاط وهربت   :Tongue Smile:

----------


## رعد الجنوب

مارأيكم شراء فرنك - ين  ننتظر تشبع الستوك  
أم نراقب أزواج الين فقط ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مارأيكم شراء فرنك - ين ننتظر تشبع الستوك  
> أم نراقب أزواج الين فقط ؟

 ممتازة ياغالى والدخول المفروض من 93.35

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> مارأيكم شراء فرنك - ين ننتظر تشبع الستوك  
> أم نراقب أزواج الين فقط ؟

   أخي رعد الجنوب لاحظت أن خطوط الويكلي بايفوت عندك مش عريضة ممكن ترفقها لي.

----------


## رعد الجنوب

> أخي رعد الجنوب لاحظت أن خطوط الويكلي بايفوت عندك مش عريضة ممكن ترفقها لي.

 ابشر أخوي  بس اشرح لي الطريقة ولا يهمك لأني حاولت عن طريق الملفات المرفقة وماضبطت

----------


## 4539910

هل هذة فرصة وهل هذا دايفرجنس ارجو التوضيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا راجل  قول غير الكلام هذا[/center]

 غير  :012:

----------


## mohsen224

دايفرجنس دة يا استاذ سمير ؟  :016:  لحسن الواحد بقى تايه  :Cry Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس دة يا استاذ سمير ؟  لحسن الواحد بقى تايه

 استنى كسر الترند افضل او انتظر تقاطع الماكد

----------


## mohsen224

> استنى كسر الترند افضل او انتظر تقاطع الماكد

  دة على الساعة وتقاطع

----------


## khsoft

أخى استاذ سمير هل هذا دايفرجنس  وما هيا علامات التاكد لان انا الان ربحت منة 11 نقطة بيع وأريد ان أعرف هل سيكمل ام هذا الدايفرجنس يجعلة يغير اتجاهه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى استاذ سمير هل هذا دايفرجنس  وما هيا علامات التاكد لان انا الان ربحت منة 11 نقطة بيع وأريد ان أعرف هل سيكمل ام هذا الدايفرجنس يجعلة يغير اتجاهه 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
نعم دايفرجنس شراء ان شاء الله لكن انتظر اى اغلاق فوق 0.9150 وهو ارتد من الترند الصاعد

----------


## سمير صيام

> دة على الساعة وتقاطع

 يا محسن على الاربع ساعات اقصد وعموما اى اغلاق تحت 145 فهو للبيع ان شاء الله

----------


## khsoft

جزاكم الله خيرا وأطعمكم طيرا وزوجتم ثانيتا وأنجبتم عشرا وقتلو فى سبيل الله هنيا لك

----------


## khsoft

أخى سمير أذا سمحت أريد أن أعرف رئيك فى هذا التشارت مقارنة بما فوق  وما الاقرب البيع ام الشراء 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى سمير أذا سمحت أريد أن أعرف رئيك فى هذا التشارت مقارنة بما فوق  وما الاقرب البيع ام الشراء 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 تمام ياغالى معمول حسابه لكن
هناك ترند صاعد ارتد منه امس ويالتالى لانحكم بالبيع الا اذا كسر الترند الصاعد اليومى
كذلك مادام هو تحت 0.9150 فهو للبيع اولى بعد كسر الترند وليس للشراء 
لكن ان اغلق فوق 0.9150 فهو تاكيد للشراء مرة اخرى وهيكون فوق الراس والكتفين 
البيع طبعا من هنا تعرض نفسك للخسارة للارتداد من الترند

----------


## khsoft

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولا تنسى     أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> ولا تنسى     أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

 وجزاك الله مثله وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmedradwan

GBPUSD عمل  double top مع دايفرجنس و اضح على شارت الساعة ننتظر النزول باشرة تاكيد اخرى .

----------


## سمير صيام

> GBPUSD عمل  double top مع دايفرجنس و اضح على شارت الساعة ننتظر النزول باشرة تاكيد اخرى .

 فين الشارت ياغالى عليك غرامة
عموما خليك مع الاربع ساعات افضل

----------


## ahmedradwan

طبعا شارت الأربع ساعات احسن ....

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعا شارت الأربع ساعات احسن ....

 تمام ياباشا
بس عشان نحكم عليه بالهبوط نستنى اما شمعة امعكاسية او كسر الترند عند حدود 1.4733

----------


## ahmedradwan

ممكن تشرح لى  كيفية معرفة منطقة كسر الترند  ؟ وتوقعها 1.4733

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تشرح لى  كيفية معرفة منطقة كسر الترند  ؟ وتوقعها 1.4733

 ارسم الترند على الساعة وشوف اخر قمة مكسورة  :013:

----------


## mohsen224

محتاج رأيك يا استاذ سمير فى الدايفرجنس دة علشان هو اللى هيحدد مصيرى فى المسابقة  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> محتاج رأيك يا استاذ سمير فى الدايفرجنس دة علشان هو اللى هيحدد مصيرى فى المسابقة

 مش هنقدر نقول انه دايفرجنس صحيح لانه درجة تانية الا اذا كسر اخر قمة على الاربع ساعات وهى 2.5867

----------


## mohsen224

> مش هنقدر نقول انه دايفرجنس صحيح لانه درجة تانية الا اذا كسر اخر قمة على الاربع ساعات وهى 2.5867

  :Yikes3:  طيب وال OSMA  :Cry Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب وال OSMA

 ماهو الاوسما ماهو الا تقاطعات الماكد ياباشا يعنى نفس الحال

----------


## golden2000

مساء الخير يا مستر
ايه رايك في البيع عند 1.4975
لو في عندك تحليل حديث زي اللي بعته لك علي الخاص انا منتظر

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير يا مستر
> ايه رايك في البيع عند 1.4975
> لو في عندك تحليل حديث زي اللي بعته لك علي الخاص انا منتظر

 الافضل ياغالى كسر الترند الصاعد

----------


## ahmedradwan

يوم امس صباحا اكتشفت الدايفرجنس اربع ساعات وانتظرت حتى تم كسر S , دخلت بايع  82 نقطة فقط .ان شاء اللة المرات الجاية احاول الخروج بعدد اكبر من النقاط

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة و بركاتة ارجو ان تقبلونى عضو جديد معكم و ارجو ان تساعدونى و تقولوا لى من اين ابدا و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يوم امس صباحا اكتشفت الدايفرجنس اربع ساعات وانتظرت حتى تم كسر S , دخلت بايع  82 نقطة فقط .ان شاء اللة المرات الجاية احاول الخروج بعدد اكبر من النقاط

 مبروك عليك الربح دائما يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة و بركاتة ارجو ان تقبلونى عضو جديد معكم و ارجو ان تساعدونى و تقولوا لى من اين ابدا و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا ان شاء الله وعليك بقراءة الصفحة الاولى وفيها الشرح كاملا واى استفسارات انا جاهز ان شاء الله

----------


## mohsen224

هو دة ايفرجنس  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## abo-adel

السلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو دة ايفرجنس

 نعم بوادر دايفرجنس لكن انتظر تكون قمة فعلية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   الملف المرفق 181695

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تمام الرسم

----------


## حسين الصائغ

السلام عليكم 
يؤسفني ان لايسمح لي الوقت بالمشاركة معكم استاذي وأخواني واليوم ارفق لكم فرص متأخرة ومتأخرة بعض الشيء لدايفرجنسات مترافقة مع خطوط الميوري فعند وجود دايفرجنس على الأستوكاستك في شارت مثل الديلي ووجود خط من خطوط الميوري بقربه تزداد فرص نجاح الصفقة بعونه تعالى 
اردت ان اتأكد من استاذنا العزيز حول ذلك خاصة وانني اسمع ان الخطوط تتغير مع الأيام فهل الخطوط الموجودة في الشارتات المرفقة كانت في وقتها حيث تخبرنا الان بالدخول ام لا

----------


## حسين الصائغ

الشارت الثاني المرفق مع مشاركتي اعلاه لم استطع ارفاقه في تلك المشاركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الشارت الثاني المرفق مع مشاركتي اعلاه لم استطع ارفاقه في تلك المشاركة

 تسلم ايديك ياغالى

----------


## mohsen224

:Boxing:

----------


## abosalah

قلت اسلم عليكم فى التداول البطىء ده  :Big Grin:  
مبروك يا محسن على التأهل للنهائيات وعبقال منتخب مصر الى عمره ما هينصفنا ويدخل كأس العام  :Doh:  
فرصه مستويه على الاخر  
وموضح بها الستوب والاهداف  :Boxing:        :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> 

 انتظره افضل ان يكسر الترند

----------


## سمير صيام

> قلت اسلم عليكم فى التداول البطىء ده  
> مبروك يا محسن على التأهل للنهائيات وعبقال منتخب مصر الى عمره ما هينصفنا ويدخل كأس العام  
> فرصه مستويه على الاخر  
> وموضح بها الستوب والاهداف

 تمام ياباشا مع الاستوب هتلاقى موفنج 55 كمان

----------


## abosalah

> تمام ياباشا مع الاستوب هتلاقى موفنج 55 كمان

 تلميذك فى الدايفرجنس يا استاذ سمير  :Good:

----------


## mohamed said

انا بقالى كتير فى الفوركس
بس لسه مهتم قريب بالديفرجنس
ارجو انه يطلع سهل معايا فى التطبيق
بس انا كنت عايز أعرف حاجه
على أى أساس بتختار الهدف و وقف الخساره
و فى أنهى الحالات مش بتدخل الفرصه
و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا بقالى كتير فى الفوركس
> بس لسه مهتم قريب بالديفرجنس
> ارجو انه يطلع سهل معايا فى التطبيق
> بس انا كنت عايز أعرف حاجه
> على أى أساس بتختار الهدف و وقف الخساره
> و فى أنهى الحالات مش بتدخل الفرصه
> و شكرا

  اهلا بك اخى الكريم وان شاء الله نتشرف بيك بالنسبة للاهداف فالموضوع كله كلاسيكى يعنى هنشوف الاهداف والوقف حسب الدعوم والمقاومات او الترندات او نسب الفايبوناتشى

----------


## mohamed said

شكرا على سرعه الرد
و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## forexmen

أعتقد فيه دايفرجنس له هدف جنوبي عند  4450

----------


## سمير صيام

> أعتقد فيه دايفرجنس له هدف جنوبي عند  4450

 الدايفرجنس صحيح ونزل فعلا

----------


## Optimistic

كاني ارى دايفيرجنس هنا  
السؤال متى الدخول  
هل الدخول حالا ؟؟ 
ام انتظر حتى ينزل للترند الازرق وادخل ؟؟ 
علما بان الاستوكاستك لسه ما اتقاطع والماكد مسوي قمة بس مدري هل تستمر القمة بالنزول ام ماذا ؟ 
وماذا عن البيع ؟ هل عندما يصطدم بالترند الهابط ام ماذا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كاني ارى دايفيرجنس هنا  
> السؤال متى الدخول  
> هل الدخول حالا ؟؟ 
> ام انتظر حتى ينزل للترند الازرق وادخل ؟؟ 
> علما بان الاستوكاستك لسه ما اتقاطع والماكد مسوي قمة بس مدري هل تستمر القمة بالنزول ام ماذا ؟ 
> وماذا عن البيع ؟ هل عندما يصطدم بالترند الهابط ام ماذا ؟

 هو فى قناة هابطة على الاربع ساعات انتظر اختراقها

----------


## هبيد

استاذ سمير هل هذا دايفرجنس صحيح على اليوروين؟؟؟ والملاحظ انه على الديلي عامل دايفرجنس سلبي على اربع مؤشرات الاستوكاستك والار اس اي والماكد واذا كان صحيح فماهي الاهداف لهذا النزول والف الف شكر لك مقدما اخوك هبيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل هذا دايفرجنس صحيح على اليوروين؟؟؟ والملاحظ انه على الديلي عامل دايفرجنس سلبي على اربع مؤشرات الاستوكاستك والار اس اي والماكد واذا كان صحيح فماهي الاهداف لهذا النزول والف الف شكر لك مقدما اخوك هبيد

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ممكن شارت للتوضيح

----------


## هبيد

> استاذ سمير هل هذا دايفرجنس صحيح على اليوروين؟؟؟ والملاحظ انه على الديلي عامل دايفرجنس سلبي على اربع مؤشرات الاستوكاستك والار اس اي والماكد واذا كان صحيح فماهي الاهداف لهذا النزول والف الف شكر لك مقدما اخوك هبيد

   

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  ممكن شارت للتوضيح

 اوووه اااااااااااسف جدا استاذ سمير هذا الشارت ورأيك يهمني كثير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اوووه اااااااااااسف جدا استاذ سمير هذا الشارت ورأيك يهمني كثير

 بصراحة انا اميل الى الشراء اكتر وما يدعم وجهة نظرى دايفرجنس ايجابى على الاربع ساعات وكذلك شمعة انعكاسبة على اليومى

----------


## هبيد

> بصراحة انا اميل الى الشراء اكتر وما يدعم وجهة نظرى دايفرجنس ايجابى على الاربع ساعات وكذلك شمعة انعكاسبة على اليومى

 مشكور استاذ سمير مع العلم اني مو عارف كيف اكتشف الدايفرجنس الايجابي استطيع معرفة الاديفرجنس السلبي بس الايجابي بصراحة مو عارف الف الف شكر اخي سمير   السؤال هل هو بالفعل على اليومي دايفر سلبي ام انني غلطان؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور استاذ سمير مع العلم اني مو عارف كيف اكتشف الدايفرجنس الايجابي استطيع معرفة الاديفرجنس السلبي بس الايجابي بصراحة مو عارف الف الف شكر اخي سمير   السؤال هل هو بالفعل على اليومي دايفر سلبي ام انني غلطان؟؟؟

 شوف اى اختلاف فى القمم بيكون سلبى واى اختلاف فى القيعان بيكون ايجابى
وسلبى عشان هيكون بيع وايجابى عشان هيكون شراء
بالنسبة لليومى حتى لو كان هناك دايفرجنس سلبى لابد من انتظار كسر الترند الحالى والذى ارتد منه وعمل شمعة انعكاسية

----------


## هبيد

> شوف اى اختلاف فى القمم بيكون سلبى واى اختلاف فى القيعان بيكون ايجابى  وسلبى عشان هيكون بيع وايجابى عشان هيكون شراء بالنسبة لليومى حتى لو كان هناك دايفرجنس سلبى لابد من انتظار كسر الترند الحالى والذى ارتد منه وعمل شمعة انعكاسية

 مشكور على الشرح الوافي وكثر الله من امثالك

----------


## M-elgendy

ما شاء الله و الله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله... 
مجهود خااارق وفوق العاده استاذ سمير صيام (( بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير انت وكل من ساهم فى الموضوع )) 
انا عارف انى جيت متأخر اووووى متأخر 3 سنين  :Big Grin:  
الموضوع من سنة 2006 واحنا دلوقتى فى 2009 
مش مشكله ملحوقه  :Asvc:  
--------------------------- 
بعد قراءة ودراسة الموضوع و البحث فى الشارتات السابقه وقراءة كم معقول من الصفح فى الموضوع... 
اول مشاركه ليا هنا وبإذن الله مش هتكون الاخيره  
هل هذا دايفرجنس سلبى على الكيبل ؟؟  
هل هنا فرصة بيع بهدف 600 نقطه الى السعر 1.4160 
ارجو منك التصحيح اذا كنت على خطأ و تنبيهى اذا كان ينقص شئ

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما شاء الله و الله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله... 
> مجهود خااارق وفوق العاده استاذ سمير صيام (( بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير انت وكل من ساهم فى الموضوع )) 
> انا عارف انى جيت متأخر اووووى متأخر 3 سنين  
> الموضوع من سنة 2006 واحنا دلوقتى فى 2009 
> مش مشكله ملحوقه  
> --------------------------- 
> بعد قراءة ودراسة الموضوع و البحث فى الشارتات السابقه وقراءة كم معقول من الصفح فى الموضوع... 
> اول مشاركه ليا هنا وبإذن الله مش هتكون الاخيره  
> هل هذا دايفرجنس سلبى على الكيبل ؟؟  
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
نورت الموضوع ان شاء الله 
الدايفرجنس صحيح ان شاء الله وبالنسبة للاهداف ان شاء الله على الاقل 1.4600 لكن هدف 600 نقطة بعيدة وان كان ممكنة خصوصا اننا على فريم 4 ساعات فقد يهبط فليلا ويرجع يصحح ويستكمل بعد ذلك هبوطه وهكذا

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ سمير بعد اذنك عندى مشكله غبيه اوووى عالميتاتريدر مش عارف احلها ازاى 
انا اضفت المؤشرات اللى انت حاطتها فى اول صفحه وحطيت المؤشرات اللى حضرتك شوفتها فى شارت الكيبل دلوقتى 
بس كل ما اغير زوج عمله لـ زوج اخر يظهر الخطيت الاحمر و الاخضر اللى انا موضحهم فى الشارت دول 
وكل ما امسحهم واغير الشارت تانى مثلا من 4 ساعات الى يوم او ساعه الاقيهم اتحطو تاااانى  :Angry Smile:  
متعرفش اعمل ايه عشان يروحو خااالص وميجوش تانى ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بعد اذنك عندى مشكله غبيه اوووى عالميتاتريدر مش عارف احلها ازاى 
> انا اضفت المؤشرات اللى انت حاطتها فى اول صفحه وحطيت المؤشرات اللى حضرتك شوفتها فى شارت الكيبل دلوقتى 
> بس كل ما اغير زوج عمله لـ زوج اخر يظهر الخطيت الاحمر و الاخضر اللى انا موضحهم فى الشارت دول 
> وكل ما امسحهم واغير الشارت تانى مثلا من 4 ساعات الى يوم او ساعه الاقيهم اتحطو تاااانى  
> متعرفش اعمل ايه عشان يروحو خااالص وميجوش تانى ؟؟

 نصيحة ياغالى شيل المؤشرات دى وبس خليك مع المؤشرات بتاعتنا بلاش مؤشرات تكتشف الدايفرجنس ففيها اخطاء ومشاكل

----------


## Unknown

> استاذ سمير بعد اذنك عندى مشكله غبيه اوووى عالميتاتريدر مش عارف احلها ازاى  انا اضفت المؤشرات اللى انت حاطتها فى اول صفحه وحطيت المؤشرات اللى حضرتك شوفتها فى شارت الكيبل دلوقتى  بس كل ما اغير زوج عمله لـ زوج اخر يظهر الخطيت الاحمر و الاخضر اللى انا موضحهم فى الشارت دول 
> وكل ما امسحهم واغير الشارت تانى مثلا من 4 ساعات الى يوم او ساعه الاقيهم اتحطو تاااانى   متعرفش اعمل ايه عشان يروحو خااالص وميجوش تانى ؟؟

 بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير ان اخرج عن الموضوع قليلا .. دائما يجب ان يكون لديك شارت نظيف تماما لا يوجد بة غير اساسياتك كمضارب التي لا غني عنها ويحفظ علي هيئة تمب ويسمي ديفولت مثلا ويتم عرضة علي الشارت عند مواجهة مثل هذة المؤشرات التي لا تختفي بأي شكل وهذة هي الطريقة الوحيدة الفعالة لهذا الامر  تحياتي وبالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## M-elgendy

> نصيحة ياغالى شيل المؤشرات دى وبس خليك مع المؤشرات بتاعتنا بلاش مؤشرات تكتشف الدايفرجنس ففيها اخطاء ومشاكل

 ماهى دى المؤشرات بتاعتكم 
عالعموم لو دى مش المؤشرات بتاعتكم ياريت لو تقولى ايه هى المؤشرات اللى بتشتغلو بيها  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## M-elgendy

> بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير ان اخرج عن الموضوع قليلا .. دائما يجب ان يكون لديك شارت نظيف تماما لا يوجد بة غير اساسياتك كمضارب التي لا غني عنها ويحفظ علي هيئة تمب ويسمي ديفولت مثلا ويتم عرضة علي الشارت عند مواجهة مثل هذة المؤشرات التي لا تختفي بأي شكل وهذة هي الطريقة الوحيدة الفعالة لهذا الامر  تحياتي وبالتوفيق

 
جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات 
وهو ده اللى انا قررت اعمله بدل وجع الدماغ  
بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهى دى المؤشرات بتاعتكم 
> عالعموم لو دى مش المؤشرات بتاعتكم ياريت لو تقولى ايه هى المؤشرات اللى بتشتغلو بيها  
> بارك الله فيك

 انا بستخدم الماكد والاوسما والاستوكاستك واحيانا الار اس اى

----------


## Unknown

> ماهى دى المؤشرات بتاعتكم 
> عالعموم لو دى مش المؤشرات بتاعتكم ياريت لو تقولى ايه هى المؤشرات اللى بتشتغلو بيها  
> بارك الله فيك

   اخي الكريم افضل مؤشر للدايفرجنس هو العين .. بمعني انة يجب ان تستخرج الدايفرجنس بمرجد رؤيتك لة وذلك يتأتي لاي شخص من خلال خبرتة وممارستة للطريقة اما بخصوص المؤشرات فالاستاذ سمير لا يعتمد علي اي مؤشرات من خارج الميتاتريدر بل هو يعمل علي مؤشري الاوسما والماكد في المقام الاول  وهما من اقوي المؤشرات في هذة الطريقة كما يتضح في الصورة المرفقة هذا الدايفرجنس السلبي القوي جدا علي الاسبوعي للمجنون الذي يوحي الي البيع وننتظر اكتمال القمة في السعر والاوسما حتي نعتمد هذا الهبوط الكبير المنتظر علي المجنون   ارجو ان تكون قد وضحت الصورة وبالتوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم افضل مؤشر للدايفرجنس هو العين .. بمعني انة يجب ان تستخرج الدايفرجنس بمرجد رؤيتك لة وذلك يتأتي لاي شخص من خلال خبرتة وممارستة للطريقة اما بخصوص المؤشرات فالاستاذ سمير لا يعتمد علي اي مؤشرات من خارج الميتاتريدر بل هو يعمل علي مؤشري الاوسما والماكد في المقام الاول  وهما من اقوي المؤشرات في هذة الطريقة كما يتضح في الصورة المرفقة هذا الدايفرجنس السلبي القوي جدا علي الاسبوعي للمجنون الذي يوحي الي البيع وننتظر اكتمال القمة في السعر والاوسما حتي نعتمد هذا الهبوط الكبير المنتظر علي المجنون   ارجو ان تكون قد وضحت الصورة وبالتوفيق

 تمام ياباشا  :Good:

----------


## M-elgendy

جزاكم الله كل خير استاذ سمير و استاذ غيرمعروف اشكرك بشده والله وضحت لى شئ مهم فى هذا 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا  :Eh S(7):    :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير من فضلك . حضرتك حاطت في أول صفحه من الموضوع ملف فيه مؤشرات للدايفرجنس . 
هل هناك مؤشرات خاصه للدايفرجنس ؟؟ يعني ما ينفعش نتسخدم المؤشرات العاديه الي في برنامج التداول . 
وبعدين في ملف فديو . باللغه الانجليزيه فيه استرتيجيه للمتاجره بالدايفرجنس . وهوا مستخدم الستوكاستك . هل له اعدادات خاصه بيه والا الاعدادات الافتراضيه ؟؟ وأنا فهمت أنه بيستخدم فريم الخمس دقائق هل هذا صحيح والا أنا فهمت غلط ؟؟

----------


## hala2244

استاذ سمير شفلي الله يكرمك الصورة دي 
هل ها يعتبر دايفر جنس صحيح ؟؟
طيب ولو كان صحيح ممكن تحددلي بالظبط النقطه الصحيحه للدخول ؟؟
يعني لمن أشوف الدايفر جنس واكتملت كل شروطه . أدخل منين بالظبط ؟؟ من أي شمعه ؟ 
تقبل تحياتي .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير من فضلك . حضرتك حاطت في أول صفحه من الموضوع ملف فيه مؤشرات للدايفرجنس . 
> هل هناك مؤشرات خاصه للدايفرجنس ؟؟ يعني ما ينفعش نتسخدم المؤشرات العاديه الي في برنامج التداول . 
> وبعدين في ملف فديو . باللغه الانجليزيه فيه استرتيجيه للمتاجره بالدايفرجنس . وهوا مستخدم الستوكاستك . هل له اعدادات خاصه بيه والا الاعدادات الافتراضيه ؟؟ وأنا فهمت أنه بيستخدم فريم الخمس دقائق هل هذا صحيح والا أنا فهمت غلط ؟؟

 نعم هى مؤشرات لاكتشاف الدايفرجنس وانا مش حاططها لنستخدمها ىف طريقتنا لكن لمن يريد ان يكتشفها ويعرف طبيعة عملها 
لكن نحن لانستخدمها ووضعها كان من باب انه كل شئ موجود عن الدايفرجنس يكون موجود فى الموضوع ومنها رابط الفيديو واعداداته على مااتذكر كانت 8 بدلا من 14 
الافضل تابعى معانا فى الموضوع لتستفيدى افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير شفلي الله يكرمك الصورة دي 
> هل ها يعتبر دايفر جنس صحيح ؟؟
> طيب ولو كان صحيح ممكن تحددلي بالظبط النقطه الصحيحه للدخول ؟؟
> يعني لمن أشوف الدايفر جنس واكتملت كل شروطه . أدخل منين بالظبط ؟؟ من أي شمعه ؟ 
> تقبل تحياتي .

 لو مقصود من اول الرسم فهو خطا ولو كان مقصود اخر قاعين فهو صحيح

----------


## M-elgendy

بعد اذنك استاذ سمير للتوضيح فقط ...
--------------- 
لاحظى الشارت  
داخل المربع اخر قاعين هابطين للسعر واخر قاعين مرتبعين للسعر 
اعتقد ان من الافضل تحديد اخر قاعين فقط بناءاً على ما تعلمته من موضوع استاذنا الفاضل سمير

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

السلام عليكم استاذنا  
اريدك ان تصحح معلوماتي  
1-   هل ممكن نعتبر الديفرجنس الذي يكون بين الماكد ووبين الهستوجرام توقع لاتجاه الماكد المستقبلي  
مثله مثل الديفرجنس الذي يحصل بين السعر وبين خط الماكد الذي تفضلت مشكورا بشرحه 
لاني قرات كلاما شبيها بهذا في كتاب المؤشرات الفنية فما رايكم استاذي الكريم بهذا  
الذي اريد ان اقوله ان الديفرجنس بين الماكد والهستوجرام هل له اهمية مثله مثل الدايفرجنس بين السعر والماكد  
2-   وهناك حالتين اثنين بين الماكد والهيستو جراماما ان يتوافقا
او يتخالفا 
 فهل هذا له تاثير بالقوة والضعف على التوقع المستقبلي لحركة السعر 
طيب  
3-     ان اتفقت المؤشرات اقصد السعر طالع والماكد طالع والسهتو طالع هل يعني هذا الاتفاق اتجاه ترند قوي   
4- شوف اخي الشارت وانظر للمستطيل الاول والثاني وتلاحظ الدايفرجنس بين الماكد وبين السهتو وبعدها شوف تعامل السعر كيف كان نزول مباشر وكانت تلك الاشارة سابقة لتقاطع الماكد فهل يمكن الاعتماد على هذه الاشارة من السهتوجرام  
شكرا استاذي على جهودك واهتمامك وجزاك الله خيرا  
مع خالص مودتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذنا  
> اريدك ان تصحح معلوماتي  
> 1-   هل ممكن نعتبر الديفرجنس الذي يكون بين الماكد ووبين الهستوجرام توقع لاتجاه الماكد المستقبلي  
> مثله مثل الديفرجنس الذي يحصل بين السعر وبين خط الماكد الذي تفضلت مشكورا بشرحه 
> لاني قرات كلاما شبيها بهذا في كتاب المؤشرات الفنية فما رايكم استاذي الكريم بهذا  
> الذي اريد ان اقوله ان الديفرجنس بين الماكد والهستوجرام هل له اهمية مثله مثل الدايفرجنس بين السعر والماكد  
> 2-   وهناك حالتين اثنين بين الماكد والهيستو جراماما ان يتوافقا
> او يتخالفا 
>  فهل هذا له تاثير بالقوة والضعف على التوقع المستقبلي لحركة السعر 
> ...

 بارك الله فيك
بصراحة لم اتابع ذلك من قبل لكن ممكن متابعتها ونرجو ان تتابع معنا فيها
مع العلم ان الاوسما ماهو الا تقاطعات الماكد

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

اخي العزيز بالنسبة للاوسما الموجود في الميتا تريد ليس بامكاني ان اغير اعداداه ولا اعرف ذلك  
وبصراحة ولما قارنتهما بالهستوجرام كان هناك اختلاف بينهما  
لذا ما يحلها الا ابوعبدالرحمن

----------


## M-elgendy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ارجو المساعده من الجميع لان فى شئ محيرنى  
سبق ووضعت امس هذا الدايفرجنس على الكيبل وهو يدعم الهبوط 
وهذا الشارت موجود فى المشاركه رقم 15190    
هذا على شارت الاربع ساعات ..  
من شويه نظرت على شارت الساعه فى الكيبل وجدت دايفرجنس يدعم الصعود .      
وهذا شارت اخر بدون اى دايفرجنسات ولا اى حاجه شارت اربع ساعات 
ياريت لو حد يوضحلى هل يوجد اى شئ ناقص فى المؤشرات لتحديد دايفرجنس سلبى ؟؟ 
وامتى المفروض ندخل بيع ؟؟    
معلش بقا هعطلكم معايا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> ارجو المساعده من الجميع لان فى شئ محيرنى  
> سبق ووضعت امس هذا الدايفرجنس على الكيبل وهو يدعم الهبوط 
> وهذا الشارت موجود فى المشاركه رقم 15190    
> هذا على شارت الاربع ساعات ..  
> من شويه نظرت على شارت الساعه فى الكيبل وجدت دايفرجنس يدعم الصعود .      
> وهذا شارت اخر بدون اى دايفرجنسات ولا اى حاجه شارت اربع ساعات 
> ياريت لو حد يوضحلى هل يوجد اى شئ ناقص فى المؤشرات لتحديد دايفرجنس سلبى ؟؟ 
> وامتى المفروض ندخل بيع ؟؟    
> معلش بقا هعطلكم معايا

 ده طبيعى ياغالى بس الاقوى هيكون الاربع ساعات فممكن جدا دايفرجس الساعة يحقق هدفه ولن يعكس كثيرا على الاربع ساعات او انه يضرب استوب وبالتالى يمشى مع الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز بالنسبة للاوسما الموجود في الميتا تريد ليس بامكاني ان اغير اعداداه ولا اعرف ذلك  
> وبصراحة ولما قارنتهما بالهستوجرام كان هناك اختلاف بينهما  
> لذا ما يحلها الا ابوعبدالرحمن

 يوجد واحد ملون فى اول صفحة استخدمه وفيه تغيير الاعدادات ان شاء الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> ده طبيعى ياغالى بس الاقوى هيكون الاربع ساعات فممكن جدا دايفرجس الساعة يحقق هدفه ولن يعكس كثيرا على الاربع ساعات او انه يضرب استوب وبالتالى يمشى مع الاربع ساعات

 
اشكرك على الرد السريع يا باشا  
اصل كنت بفكر ادخل بعقد صغير كده على ادى شراء حسب دايفرجنس الساعه بس مش عارف الهدف هيكون كام 
ممكن تفيدنى ؟؟
ولا من الافضل انى اركز على دايفرجنس الاربع ساعات ؟؟

----------


## Unknown

> تمام ياباشا

 تلميذك يا استاذي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك على الرد السريع يا باشا  
> اصل كنت بفكر ادخل بعقد صغير كده على ادى شراء حسب دايفرجنس الساعه بس مش عارف الهدف هيكون كام 
> ممكن تفيدنى ؟؟
> ولا من الافضل انى اركز على دايفرجنس الاربع ساعات ؟؟

 انا لا افضل عند تواجد فرصة على الساعة وموجود عكسها على الاربع ساعات ان ادخل فيها

----------


## hala2244

> بعد اذنك استاذ سمير للتوضيح فقط ... ---------------  لاحظى الشارت   داخل المربع اخر قاعين هابطين للسعر واخر قاعين مرتبعين للسعر  اعتقد ان من الافضل تحديد اخر قاعين فقط بناءاً على ما تعلمته من موضوع استاذنا الفاضل سمير

 طيب تمام الله يكرمكم جميعا .
أنا الأن يهمني أعرف . بعد تكون الدايفرجنس . كيف سأحدد نقطة الدخول بالظبط . من أي شمعه بالظبط ؟؟؟ :Asvc:

----------


## M-elgendy

> انا لا افضل عند تواجد فرصة على الساعة وموجود عكسها على الاربع ساعات ان ادخل فيها

  :Good:  شكراً لك

----------


## M-elgendy

> طيب تمام الله يكرمكم جميعا .
> أنا الأن يهمني أعرف . بعد تكون الدايفرجنس . كيف سأحدد نقطة الدخول بالظبط . من أي شمعه بالظبط ؟؟؟

 على حسب معلوماتى القليله جدااا فى الدايفرجنس والله اعلم اتمنى انها تكون صحيحه  
بعد تكون ثانى قمه او ثانى قاع حسب نوع الدايفرجنس اذا كان سلبى او ايجابى .. 
والله اعلى واعلم  :Asvc:  
تحياتى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب تمام الله يكرمكم جميعا .
> أنا الأن يهمني أعرف . بعد تكون الدايفرجنس . كيف سأحدد نقطة الدخول بالظبط . من أي شمعه بالظبط ؟؟؟

 نقطة الدخول 
اما شمعة انعكاسية
كسر الترند او الدعم او المقاومة
اشارة من المؤشر بشرط بعد الترند او الدعم او المقاومة

----------


## M-elgendy

> نقطة الدخول 
> اما شمعة انعكاسية
> كسر الترند او الدعم او المقاومة
> اشارة من المؤشر بشرط بعد الترند او الدعم او المقاومة

 شكراً للمعلومه المهمه جداا والله انا كنت محتار اووى فى الموضوع ده  
جزاك الله كل خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> على حسب معلوماتى القليله جدااا فى الدايفرجنس والله اعلم اتمنى انها تكون صحيحه  
> بعد تكون ثانى قمه او ثانى قاع حسب نوع الدايفرجنس اذا كان سلبى او ايجابى .. 
> والله اعلى واعلم  
> تحياتى

 القمة والقاع التانى لتاكيد الدايفرجنس نفسه وممكن يكون دخولول كان بشمعة انعكاسية

----------


## M-elgendy

تصدق فعلا يا استاذ سمير انا لاحظت ان فى كل دايفرجنس سليم لابد من وجود شمعه انعكاسيه 
يا غالى مش عارف ارد جمايلك دى ازاى والله ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك ويعينك ويديك الصحه والعافيه   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> تصدق فعلا يا استاذ سمير انا لاحظت ان فى كل دايفرجنس سليم لابد من وجود شمعه انعكاسيه 
> يا غالى مش عارف ارد جمايلك دى ازاى والله ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك ويعينك ويديك الصحه والعافيه

 ياغالى مافيش هنا جمايل هنا كلنا واحد

----------


## Tato4all

استاذ سمير ايه رايك فى الدايفرجنس ده صح ولا خطا؟

----------


## M-elgendy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو منك التعليق استاذ سمير معلش انا تاعبك معايا وسمعت انك عصبى   :Boxing: 
انا اسف  :Eh S(7):  
----------------- 
ده زوج الـUSD/CAD على شارت اليوم  
هل يوجد دايفرجنس ايجابى صحيح مكتمل ؟؟ 
مؤشر الاوسما انا شايفه مظبوط والاستوكاستك وصل لمنطقة تشبع البيع ويتجه الى اعلى 
اليك الشارت ومنتظر رأيك يا استاذنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ايه رايك فى الدايفرجنس ده صح ولا خطا؟

 للاسف غير صحيح لان السعر و المؤشرات اتجاهم لاعلى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ارجو منك التعليق استاذ سمير معلش انا تاعبك معايا وسمعت انك عصبى  
> انا اسف    قولى صحيح هو فى حد مش عصبى 
> ----------------- 
> ده زوج الـUSD/CAD على شارت اليوم  
> هل يوجد دايفرجنس ايجابى صحيح مكتمل ؟؟ 
> مؤشر الاوسما انا شايفه مظبوط والاستوكاستك وصل لمنطقة تشبع البيع ويتجه الى اعلى 
> اليك الشارت ومنتظر رأيك يا استاذنا

 الدايفرجنس صحيح ياباشا

----------


## Tato4all

طب ايه رايك فى هذه الصورة استاذ سمير هل يعتبر دايفرجنس ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب ايه رايك فى هذه الصورة استاذ سمير هل يعتبر دايفرجنس ؟

 نمشيها عشان خاطرك المرة دى  :Wink Smile:

----------


## Tato4all

ههههههههههههههه شكرا يا استاذ سمير على سرعة ردك ويارب نتعلم بقى الدايفرجنس لحسن الواحد زهق من كتر التشتت بقال سنه بتعلم فوركس وما رسيتش على طريقة ان شاء الله بمساعدتك وبمساعدة اخوانا نبقى محترفين فيها

----------


## Tato4all

وايه رأيك ياابو سمرة فى ده كمان بيتهيالى تأثير الدايفرجنس ده انتهى ولا لسه فى شوية ندخل معاه ؟ 
ده لو الدايفرجنس صح اصلا  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> وايه رأيك ياابو سمرة فى ده كمان بيتهيالى تأثير الدايفرجنس ده انتهى ولا لسه فى شوية ندخل معاه ؟ 
> ده لو الدايفرجنس صح اصلا

 هو صح واصلا احنا بعنا عشان كده

----------


## Abdulisback

السلام عليكم أستاذ سمير أستاذي هل هناك أي تعديلات على الاستراتيجية تستطيع أن ترشدني إليها؟ لأني أرى في الصفحات الأولى أنكم كنتم تطبقونها على  تشارتات الخمسة و الخمسة عشر دقيقة, بخلاف الآن,, أجدكم تعملون على تشارتات أقلها هو الساعة. فهل المسألة مجرد تغيير في الزمن؟ أم أن هناك  تغيير مهم للاستراتيجية؟ شاكر لكم ردكم تقبل ودي و احترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذ سمير أستاذي هل هناك أي تعديلات على الاستراتيجية تستطيع أن ترشدني إليها؟ لأني أرى في الصفحات الأولى أنكم كنتم تطبقونها على  تشارتات الخمسة و الخمسة عشر دقيقة, بخلاف الآن,, أجدكم تعملون على تشارتات أقلها هو الساعة. فهل المسألة مجرد تغيير في الزمن؟ أم أن هناك  تغيير مهم للاستراتيجية؟ شاكر لكم ردكم تقبل ودي و احترامي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
احنا من بداية الموضوع نعمل على الاربع ساعات والدايلى 
طبعا الطريقة تمشى مع كل الفريمات لكن الافضل فى الفريمات الصغيرة ان تمون متوافقة مع الفريمات الاكبر او مع الترند وان شاء الله مافيش اى تغيير

----------


## هبيد

> طب ايه رايك فى هذه الصورة استاذ سمير هل يعتبر دايفرجنس ؟

  
استاذ سمير هل الدايفرجنس على اليورو فرنك ايجابي ام سلبي يعني بالمختصر بيع ام شراء وياليت تكرمنا وتقول لنا اهدافه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل الدايفرجنس على اليورو فرنك ايجابي ام سلبي يعني بالمختصر بيع ام شراء وياليت تكرمنا وتقول لنا اهدافه

 هلا ياباشا
خدها قاعدة وانت بنفسك تقول بيع ام شراء 
اذا كان الدايفرجنس على القمم يبقى بيع 
اذا كان الدايفرجنس على القيعان يبقى شراء

----------


## Abdulisback

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  احنا من بداية الموضوع نعمل على الاربع ساعات والدايلى  طبعا الطريقة تمشى مع كل الفريمات لكن الافضل فى الفريمات الصغيرة ان تمون متوافقة مع الفريمات الاكبر او مع الترند وان شاء الله مافيش اى تغيير

 يسلموووووو

----------


## هبيد

> هلا ياباشا  خدها قاعدة وانت بنفسك تقول بيع ام شراء  اذا كان الدايفرجنس على القمم يبقى بيع  اذا كان الدايفرجنس على القيعان يبقى شراء

 الله لا يحرمنا منك يااستاذ سمير لكن اللي بعرفه ان الدايفرجنس السلبي يكون على القمم ويتضح هذا اذا كان سعر الزوج مرتفع ولكن  القمة التي توازيه على الماكد اقل من القمه التي سبقتها ويكون قمة الماكد مثلاً اقل من القمه السابقه
السؤال هل هذا ينطبق ايضاً اذا كان سعر الزوج منخفض ولكن نجد قمة الماكد اعلى من القمه السابقه عندما كان سعر الزوج مرتفع؟؟؟؟ وهل نستطيع ان نقول بختصار ان أي اختلاف بين السعر وقمم الماكد مثلاً بأي شكل يعتبر سلبي واشارة بيع؟؟؟؟والعكس في حالة القيعان؟؟؟ واعتذر لكثرة الاسئلة وازعاجك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله لا يحرمنا منك يااستاذ سمير لكن اللي بعرفه ان الدايفرجنس السلبي يكون على القمم ويتضح هذا اذا كان سعر الزوج مرتفع ولكن  القمة التي توازيه على الماكد اقل من القمه التي سبقتها ويكون قمة الماكد مثلاً اقل من القمه السابقه
> السؤال هل هذا ينطبق ايضاً اذا كان سعر الزوج منخفض ولكن نجد قمة الماكد اعلى من القمه السابقه عندما كان سعر الزوج مرتفع؟؟؟؟ وهل نستطيع ان نقول بختصار ان أي اختلاف بين السعر وقمم الماكد مثلاً بأي شكل يعتبر سلبي واشارة بيع؟؟؟؟والعكس في حالة القيعان؟؟؟ واعتذر لكثرة الاسئلة وازعاجك

 تمام وهو نفسه ما اختصرته لك 
قمم = سلبى = بيع 
قيعان = ايجابى = شراء

----------


## هبيد

> تمام وهو نفسه ما اختصرته لك   قمم = سلبى = بيع  قيعان = ايجابى = شراء

 مشكووووووووووووور يادكتور

----------


## M-elgendy

> 

  

> قولى صحيح هو فى حد مش عصبى

  
لا مفيش حد  مش عصبى 
بس افهم من كلامك ده انك بتتعصب من كتر الاسئله ؟؟ 
خلاص يا عم سمير لو بتتعصب من كتر الاسئله قولى بس وليك عليا كل يوم عشرين ستين سؤال  :012:    :Icon26:  :Icon26:   
------------ 
معلش بقا وياريت متضربش  
كنت قاعد بتمشى شويه فى شارت الساعه عالكيبل لقيت ده     
ممكن تقولى ايه دور مؤشر الاوسما فى الدايفرجنس ده ؟؟ 
وهو اصلا الدايفرجنس صحيح بالنسبه للسعر ؟؟ يعنى انا بتخيل كده لو انا كنت ببص عالشارت فى الماضى قبل ما السعر يهبط .. مكنتش هعرف اخد قرار فيها .. مش باين ان فى قمتين عالشارت  
ولا واضحين وانا اللى مش فاهم  :Emoticon1:  
-------- 
هوا من الافضل اصلا احدد الدايفرجنس على الماكد ولا الاوسما ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا مفيش حد  مش عصبى 
> بس افهم من كلامك ده انك بتتعصب من كتر الاسئله ؟؟ 
> خلاص يا عم سمير لو بتتعصب من كتر الاسئله قولى بس وليك عليا كل يوم عشرين ستين سؤال     
> ------------ 
> معلش بقا وياريت متضربش  
> كنت قاعد بتمشى شويه فى شارت الساعه عالكيبل لقيت ده     
> ممكن تقولى ايه دور مؤشر الاوسما فى الدايفرجنس ده ؟؟ 
> وهو اصلا الدايفرجنس صحيح بالنسبه للسعر ؟؟ يعنى انا بتخيل كده لو انا كنت ببص عالشارت فى الماضى قبل ما السعر يهبط .. مكنتش هعرف اخد قرار فيها .. مش باين ان فى قمتين عالشارت  
> ولا واضحين وانا اللى مش فاهم  
> ...

 اسال براحتك ياغالى فلا تقلق 
بالنسبة للاوسما 
تحت الصفر = تقاطع الماكد بيع
فوق الصفر = تقاطع الماكد شراء 
طبعا قد يحدث انه يتقاطع ويرجع فى التقاطع وده هيبان اكتر فى الماكد ابو خطين لكن فى الهيستجرام ميبناش قوى لكن الاتنين واحد 
واى فرصة تتوفر فى الماكد او الاوسما بناخد بها لكن الماكد اقوى

----------


## M-elgendy

> اسال براحتك ياغالى فلا تقلق 
> بالنسبة للاوسما 
> تحت الصفر = تقاطع الماكد بيع
> فوق الصفر = تقاطع الماكد شراء 
> طبعا قد يحدث انه يتقاطع ويرجع فى التقاطع وده هيبان اكتر فى الماكد ابو خطين لكن فى الهيستجرام ميبناش قوى لكن الاتنين واحد 
> واى فرصة تتوفر فى الماكد او الاوسما بناخد بها لكن الماكد اقوى

 ايه هوا الماكد ابو خطين ده ؟؟  :016:  
مؤشر تانى ؟؟  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه هوا الماكد ابو خطين ده ؟؟  
> مؤشر تانى ؟؟

 فى المرفقات

----------


## M-elgendy

> فى المرفقات

   :Eh S(7):    :Eh S(7):

----------


## Tato4all

استاذ سمير ايه رأيك فى الدايفرجنس ده ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ايه رأيك فى الدايفرجنس ده ؟

 شوف ياغالى  القاع عشان نرسم عليه ونقول ده دايفرجنس لازم يكون قاع كويس يعنى هيستوجرام نزول وبعد كده يبدا طلوع فيكون قاع مثل قاع السعر وليس مجرد شمعتين او تلاثة هيستوجرام هابطة هتعتبر قاع وناخد بيه وطبعا الشارتات كلها من النوع ده اللى انت حاططهم

----------


## Tato4all

تمام يا استاذ سمير وصلت الفكرة جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عمرو 3

استاذ سمير هل هذا يعتبر دايفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل هذا يعتبر دايفرجنس

  عشان خاطرك نمشيها  :Good:

----------


## abaade

كلمة حق تقال ( انت من الرجال اللي قلوة في ها الزمن )  الله يعطيك العافية  وموضوع يعتبر من اهم المواضيع في المنتدى   :Drive1: جايك يالمليون  :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كلمة حق تقال ( انت من الرجال اللي قلوة في ها الزمن )  الله يعطيك العافية  وموضوع يعتبر من اهم المواضيع في المنتدى  جايك يالمليون

 الله يبارك فيك ويقدرنى على خدمة الجميع

----------


## Tato4all

استاذ سمير ايه ايك فى الدايفرجنس ده ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ايه ايك فى الدايفرجنس ده ؟

 لا مافيش اختلاف وبالتالى ده مش دايفرجنس

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

ممكن نظرة منك اخي العزيز
ايش رايك في الدايفرجنس 
اين انسب وقت للدخول في مثل هذا الدايفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن نظرة منك اخي العزيز
> ايش رايك في الدايفرجنس 
> اين انسب وقت للدخول في مثل هذا الدايفرجنس

 رايى الشخصى بصرف النتظر عن الهارمونيك والدايفرجنس هو فى تذبذب ويمكنك الشراء لكن الاستوب تحت اللو بتاع الاسبوع ده يعنى تحت 1.5080 لانه لو كسر لتحت هيكمل النزول ان شاء الله

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

شكرا استاذي 
هل افهم من كلامك ان الدايفرجنس الذي يكون في تذبذب بلاش منه احسن 
مثل ما انت شايف هذا السعر صار له كم يوم وهو على نفس الحال يطلع حبتين وينزل حبتين

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذي 
> هل افهم من كلامك ان الدايفرجنس الذي يكون في تذبذب بلاش منه احسن 
> مثل ما انت شايف هذا السعر صار له كم يوم وهو على نفس الحال يطلع حبتين وينزل حبتين

 نعم لما يكون فى تذبذب كبير كده انتظر افضل لكن كسر التذبذب لتحت بيع ولفوق شراء مع الدايفرجنس

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

الله يجزيك كل خير استاذي العزيز

----------


## هبيد

استاذ سمير يهمني رايك كثير هل الدايفرجنس على النيوزلندي دولار صحيح وهو على الديلي واذا كان صحيح هل الهدف الذي وضعته بخط اخضر صحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هبيد

عفوا هذا الشارت الصحيح اللي اقصده

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا هذا الشارت الصحيح اللي اقصده

 الدايفرجنس سليم بس الدخول كان من بدرى مش من اليوم

----------


## MEZ0



----------


## MEZ0



----------


## سمير صيام

> 

  

> 

 تمام ياغالى 
لكن هننتظر الافتتاح فقد يحدث ابات وتتغير الاشارات

----------


## Optimistic

ايش الفرق بين الماكد هيستوجرام والماكد اوسما ؟ 
الاحظ ان الاوسما تذبذباته كثير !

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايش الفرق بين الماكد هيستوجرام والماكد اوسما ؟ 
> الاحظ ان الاوسما تذبذباته كثير !

 الاوسما هو تقاطعات الماكد اى تقاطع للماكد ايجابى يعنى الاوسما فوق الصفر والعكس تحت الصفر

----------


## ahmoo12

رجاء من أستاذنا سمير صيام التعليق على زوج الملكى 4 ساعات دايفرجنس على الأستاكوستك والأوسما

----------


## Unknown

> رجاء من أستاذنا سمير صيام التعليق على زوج الملكى 4 ساعات  دايفرجنس على الأستاكوستك والأوسما

 الدايفرجنس صحيح خاصة بالنسبة للاستوكاستيك لانة تقاطع هبوطا اما بالنسبة للاوسما فننتظر اكتمال القمة الثانية علية حتي نكون مطمئنين لانة من الممكن ان يكمل القمة صعودا ويجتاز القمة السابقة  تحياتي وبالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## MEZ0

> رجاء من أستاذنا سمير صيام التعليق على زوج الملكى 4 ساعات دايفرجنس على الأستاكوستك والأوسما

 غير اعداد ستوك ل 14,3,3

----------


## ahmoo12

> الدايفرجنس صحيح خاصة بالنسبة للاستوكاستيك لانة تقاطع هبوطا اما بالنسبة للاوسما فننتظر اكتمال القمة الثانية علية حتي نكون مطمئنين لانة من الممكن ان يكمل القمة صعودا ويجتاز القمة السابقة   تحياتي وبالتوفيق

 شكرا عزيزى على سرعة الرد

----------


## ahmoo12

> غير اعداد ستوك ل 14,3,3

 شكرا عزيزى على التنبيه

----------


## Unknown

> الدايفرجنس صحيح خاصة بالنسبة للاستوكاستيك لانة تقاطع هبوطا اما بالنسبة للاوسما فننتظر اكتمال القمة الثانية علية حتي نكون مطمئنين لانة من الممكن ان يكمل القمة صعودا ويجتاز القمة السابقة   تحياتي وبالتوفيق

 نسيت ان اوضح ان شمعة الاربع ساعات الاخيرة علي الملكي مقلقة ولا توحي بهبوط لانها توحي بمزيد من الصعود المؤقت علي الاقل

----------


## ahmoo12

> نسيت ان اوضح ان شمعة الاربع ساعات الاخيرة علي الملكي مقلقة ولا توحي بهبوط لانها توحي بمزيد من الصعود المؤقت علي الاقل

 شكرا عزيزى على التنبيه

----------


## Abdulisback

أخ سمير هذه إشارة دايفرجنس داخل دايفرجنس, و هي أحد أقوى إشارات الدايفرنس بنظري

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير هذه إشارة دايفرجنس داخل دايفرجنس, و هي أحد أقوى إشارات الدايفرنس بنظري

 الدايفرجنس صحيح والمفروض انه ارتفع قليلا ورجع هبط وطبعا هو على اليومى الهبوط سيد الموقف

----------


## Abdulisback

> الدايفرجنس صحيح والمفروض انه ارتفع قليلا ورجع هبط وطبعا هو على اليومى الهبوط سيد الموقف

 السلام عليكم, لكن الترند صاعد على الديلي, و هناك شمعة انعكاسية على الساعة, وفيبوناتشي  38 من  93.50 إلى  101.46. لماذا الهبوط سيد الموقف, أرجو التوضيح. تقبل ودي و تقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم, لكن الترند صاعد على الديلي, و هناك شمعة انعكاسية على الساعة, وفيبوناتشي  38 من  93.50 إلى  101.46. لماذا الهبوط سيد الموقف, أرجو التوضيح. تقبل ودي و تقديري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايلى دايفرجنس سلبى + كسر ترند

----------


## Abdulisback

لكن أخ سمير, برأيي المتواضع, بما أنه سجل قمة فوف مستوى  100 في الموجة الصاعدة الأخيرة على اليومي, فيتوجب إضافة قيمة على مستوى الفيبو 38, وبعد رؤية ما فعله اليوم قرب  38  فأعتقد أنها تأكيدة من السوق على مواصلة  الصعود والله أعلم, لنرى ما سيحدث.

----------


## سمير صيام

> لكن أخ سمير, برأيي المتواضع, بما أنه سجل قمة فوف مستوى  100 في الموجة الصاعدة الأخيرة على اليومي, فيتوجب إضافة قيمة على مستوى الفيبو 38, وبعد رؤية ما فعله اليوم قرب  38  فأعتقد أنها تأكيدة من السوق على مواصلة  الصعود والله أعلم, لنرى ما سيحدث.

 لكن القمة تم كسرها لاسفل مرة اخرى وبالتالى حتى نحكم الان صعود مرة اخرى نحتاج الاغلاق فوق 98 مرة اخرى

----------


## Abdulisback

> لكن القمة تم كسرها لاسفل مرة اخرى وبالتالى حتى نحكم الان صعود مرة اخرى نحتاج الاغلاق فوق 98 مرة اخرى

 رأيك يهمني و أحترمه جدا, و أوافقك الرأي بأن إغلاق يومي فوق 98 سيكون عامل جيد لصالح الصعود. لكني لا أرى أي كسر للترند الصاعد مادام  38 لم يكسر. بالتوفيق يالغالي

----------


## Optimistic

معليش اخوتي  
ابغى اعرف مدى اهمية مستوى ال 98 اللي تتكلمون عليه ومتفقين عليه  
هل هو فيبوناتشي او دعم ام ماذا  
انا حطيت تفسيري في الشارت المرفق

----------


## MEZ0

استرالى ين

----------


## Optimistic

وسؤال اخي سمير  
هل اذا تجاوزت نسبت التصحيح ال 38 ولم يرتد منها معناته ان الاتجاه صار هبوطي على حسب الفريم المستخدم كاليومي هنا مثلا ؟

----------


## MEZ0

المجنون

----------


## Optimistic

شوفوا هذا السيناريو اللي اتوقعه واتمنى رائكم  
في دايفيرجنس مخفي موضح  
اتوقع ان السعر حينزل الين مستوى 38 فيبو ويرتد الى مستوى 23 لاختبار المستوى والترند المكسور ايضا  
والدايفيرجنسي المخفي تقريبا واضح في المؤشرات  
دا اللي عندي ولكم التعليق

----------


## Optimistic

وياليت كمان لو نشوف اليورو ين على فريم 4 ساعات  
متهيألي كدا انه في طور تكوين دايفيرجنسي ايجابي بس انه لازم ينزل كمان شويا الى مستوى 50 فيبو  
الين ما ينزل يكون الدايفيرجنس الايجابي كمل  
ايش رايكم ؟

----------


## Optimistic

GBPAUD  
كانه يوحي لي بصعود قوي قادم  
دايفيرجنس + ترند هابط ينتظر الكسر + انه فريم يومي يعني قوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> معليش اخوتي  
> ابغى اعرف مدى اهمية مستوى ال 98 اللي تتكلمون عليه ومتفقين عليه  
> هل هو فيبوناتشي او دعم ام ماذا  
> انا حطيت تفسيري في الشارت المرفق

 ولايهمك ياغالى اسال براحتك 
اتفضل المستوى فى الصورة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استرالى ين

 الدايفرجنس لايعتد به الا لما يحصل التقاطع الايجابى وقتها نقول ده دايفرجنس ايجابى وهنا الماكد لم يتقاطع بعد

----------


## سمير صيام

> وسؤال اخي سمير  
> هل اذا تجاوزت نسبت التصحيح ال 38 ولم يرتد منها معناته ان الاتجاه صار هبوطي على حسب الفريم المستخدم كاليومي هنا مثلا ؟

 الاتجاه هبوطى لكن مستوى 38 قد يرده ولا اعتبره صاعد مرة اخرى الا اذا اخترق 98 كما اتفقنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> المجنون

 نفس الاجابة السابقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوفوا هذا السيناريو اللي اتوقعه واتمنى رائكم  
> في دايفيرجنس مخفي موضح  
> اتوقع ان السعر حينزل الين مستوى 38 فيبو ويرتد الى مستوى 23 لاختبار المستوى والترند المكسور ايضا  
> والدايفيرجنسي المخفي تقريبا واضح في المؤشرات  
> دا اللي عندي ولكم التعليق

 لن نعتبره دايفرجنس الا اذا حصل تقاطع للماكد وتكون قاع جديد وقتها نشوف هل دايفرجنس ام لا

----------


## سمير صيام

> وياليت كمان لو نشوف اليورو ين على فريم 4 ساعات  
> متهيألي كدا انه في طور تكوين دايفيرجنسي ايجابي بس انه لازم ينزل كمان شويا الى مستوى 50 فيبو  
> الين ما ينزل يكون الدايفيرجنس الايجابي كمل  
> ايش رايكم ؟

 نعم بوادر دايفرجنس ايجابى لكن ننتظر التقاطع ونحكم وقتها لانه ممكن يكمل هبوط

----------


## سمير صيام

> GBPAUD  
> كانه يوحي لي بصعود قوي قادم  
> دايفيرجنس + ترند هابط ينتظر الكسر + انه فريم يومي يعني قوي

 تمام وغالبا هيكون عليه هارمونيك كمان ولكن ننتظر كسر الترند الهابط

----------


## Optimistic

اخي سمير انا احبذ الدخول مبكرا بمجرد تكون الدايفيرجنس  .. لانه اذا كسر الترند ما ادري هل راح يختبره ام لا .. واحتمال اشتريه بعد الكسر وينزل يختبر ويضرب الستوب ... وواحتمال انتظر عشان يختبر ويطلع من غير اختبار  
مدري ايش تنصحني 
اتوق

----------


## khsoft

مرحبا استاذ سمير ممكن تضع مؤشراتك هنا علشان عجبانى وعايز أحطها عندى 4 مؤئشرات الموجوده فى التشارت بتاعك الفوق واهمهم البيكتب الارقام السعر فوق علشان انا متفائل بيهم شكرا أخى الفاضل

----------


## khsoft

أستاذ سميرمبتداء فى مدرسة الفوركس بينديك  هل انت هناوطلبت طلب بسط من أذا سمحت

----------


## M-elgendy

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير باشا  
فرصه حلوه على عملة الـ الاسترالى و الين  AUD/JPY 
ارجو منك التوضيح اذا كان الدايفرجنس غير صحيح 
يوجد شمعه عكسيه بعد هبوط ايضاً على شارت الاربع ساعات

----------


## MEZ0

> الدايفرجنس لايعتد به الا لما يحصل التقاطع الايجابى وقتها نقول ده دايفرجنس ايجابى وهنا الماكد لم يتقاطع بعد

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Optimistic

> وياليت كمان لو نشوف اليورو ين على فريم 4 ساعات  
> متهيألي كدا انه في طور تكوين دايفيرجنسي ايجابي بس انه لازم ينزل كمان شويا الى مستوى 50 فيبو  
> الين ما ينزل يكون الدايفيرجنس الايجابي كمل  
> ايش رايكم ؟

 
اللي اتوقعته صار وارتد من 50% :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير انا احبذ الدخول مبكرا بمجرد تكون الدايفيرجنس  .. لانه اذا كسر الترند ما ادري هل راح يختبره ام لا .. واحتمال اشتريه بعد الكسر وينزل يختبر ويضرب الستوب ... وواحتمال انتظر عشان يختبر ويطلع من غير اختبار  
> مدري ايش تنصحني 
> اتوق

 ان مش معترض طبعا لكن ممكن يكون الدخول بالقرب من ترند او دعم او مقاومة فاجلها لحين كسرها

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا استاذ سمير ممكن تضع مؤشراتك هنا علشان عجبانى وعايز أحطها عندى 4 مؤئشرات الموجوده فى التشارت بتاعك الفوق واهمهم البيكتب الارقام السعر فوق علشان انا متفائل بيهم شكرا أخى الفاضل

 اتفضل ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير باشا  
> فرصه حلوه على عملة الـ الاسترالى و الين  AUD/JPY 
> ارجو منك التوضيح اذا كان الدايفرجنس غير صحيح 
> يوجد شمعه عكسيه بعد هبوط ايضاً على شارت الاربع ساعات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حتى الان لم يتقاطع الماكد ايجابى للدخول بالاضافة الى قرب وجود ترند هابط

----------


## khsoft

> اتفضل ياغالى

 هلا بك حبيبى قلبى أ/سمير 
شكرا يا غالى   :Eh S(7):

----------


## M-elgendy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> حتى الان لم يتقاطع الماكد ايجابى للدخول بالاضافة الى قرب وجود ترند هابط

 
احنا لسه هنستنى التقاطع يا راجل  :Big Grin: 
190 نقطه يا باشا والحمدلله شبعنا كده  
يا سلام على الطرق اللى بتجبهالنا ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
لسه عاوز اشوف موضوع الاحتمالات ده حاسس ان سره باتع  :012:  
ربنا يبارك فيك يا استاذنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم أخ سمير هل الدايفرجنس المتكون على اليورو ين شارت الأربع ساعات صحيح. تحياتي لك.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخ سمير هل الدايفرجنس المتكون على اليورو ين شارت الأربع ساعات صحيح. تحياتي لك.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس صحيح ان شاء الله  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> احنا لسه هنستنى التقاطع يا راجل 
> 190 نقطه يا باشا والحمدلله شبعنا كده  
> يا سلام على الطرق اللى بتجبهالنا ... 
> لسه عاوز اشوف موضوع الاحتمالات ده حاسس ان سره باتع  
> ربنا يبارك فيك يا استاذنا

 مبروك عليك ال 190 نقطة وان شاء الله دائما فى ارباح 
والاحتمالات هى كويسة بس عايزة شوية مخمخة كمان

----------


## abosalah

انتظار اغلاق الاربع ساعات الحاليه مهم جداً  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Optimistic

نقدر نقول هذا دايفيرجنس هبوط ؟

----------


## MEZ0

> انتظار اغلاق الاربع ساعات الحاليه مهم جداً

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> انتظار اغلاق الاربع ساعات الحاليه مهم جداً

 لازم يحصل التقاطع اولا عشان نقول انه بقى دايفرجنس والمفروض شمعة الاربع اسعات تغلق هابطة ليتم التقاطع

----------


## سمير صيام

> نقدر نقول هذا دايفيرجنس هبوط ؟

 كلام سليم لكن ايضا لازم ننتظر تقاطع سلبى للماكد لتاكيد الدايفرجنس ونقول بيع

----------


## abosalah

> لازم يحصل التقاطع اولا عشان نقول انه بقى دايفرجنس والمفروض شمعة الاربع اسعات تغلق هابطة ليتم التقاطع

 اكيد طبعاً انتظار الاربع ساعات مهم ان شاء الله 
تقبل ودى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Noora

السلام عليكم 
سؤال هل كل ما كبرت الفريمات كل ما زادت قوة الفرصة؟ 
مرفق فرصة على الديلي للدولار ين؟ 
إيش رأيكم بيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤال هل كل ما كبرت الفريمات كل ما زادت قوة الفرصة؟ 
> مرفق فرصة على الديلي للدولار ين؟ 
> إيش رأيكم بيها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا الدايفرجنس صحيح على الاستوكاستك وتؤيده الشمعة اليومية
لكن انا اما دايفرجنس سلبى على الماكد وهو عندى الافضل وتم كسر الترند وتم ايضا كسر الماكد للصفر فارى انه سيكون صعود فليل لاختبار الترند ومن ثم مواصلة الهبوط

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم اليورو ين أخترق حد القناة ومستوى فيبو 23 أغلق قوق الترند شمعة أربع ساعات بس التصحيح كان لقمم ثلاث أخرى( لم أنتبه أن التصحيح كان منه إلا بعد وصول السعر للــ38) كنت أنتظر نقطة الدخول عند فيبو 23 بعد الإختراق والإغلاق للتصحيح. أخ سمير كيف ممكن نتعامل مع نقاط الدخول متل الحالات دي وبظن أنه نقطة الدخول هامةالقصة ماعندي المرونة لإختبيار نقاط دخول أخرى رغم أن الإتجاه قد يكون صح  أنت شخصياً تعتبرها فرصة ضائعة ولا تحاول تجد نقاط دخول ولا من السعرالحالي. وشكرأجزيلاً لك . أسف لأن السؤال لاعلاقة له بالموضوع بس أنا قاصدك ياسمير بيك :Big Grin:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اليورو ين أخترق حد القناة ومستوى فيبو 23 أغلق قوق الترند شمعة أربع ساعات بس التصحيح كان لقمم ثلاث أخرى( لم أنتبه أن التصحيح كان منه إلا بعد وصول السعر للــ38) كنت أنتظر نقطة الدخول عند فيبو 23 بعد الإختراق والإغلاق للتصحيح. أخ سمير كيف ممكن نتعامل مع نقاط الدخول متل الحالات دي وبظن أنه نقطة الدخول هامةالقصة ماعندي المرونة لإختبيار نقاط دخول أخرى رغم أن الإتجاه قد يكون صح  أنت شخصياً تعتبرها فرصة ضائعة ولا تحاول تجد نقاط دخول ولا من السعرالحالي. وشكرأجزيلاً لك . أسف لأن السؤال لاعلاقة له بالموضوع بس أنا قاصدك ياسمير بيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لليورو ين 
الدخول مان ممكن بعد تقاطع الماكد (الاوسما فوق الصفر) 
وممكن بعد كسر ترند الاربع ساعات الحاد او على الساعة 
انا معك انه ممكن الدخول من شمعة الماكد سيكون طرف القنتاة قريب فل ندخل 
لكن بعد الكسر كان ممكن الدخول الى مستوى 38 ايضا

----------


## yasser1

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة لليورو ين  الدخول مان ممكن بعد تقاطع الماكد (الاوسما فوق الصفر)  وممكن بعد كسر ترند الاربع ساعات الحاد او على الساعة  انا معك انه ممكن الدخول من شمعة الماكد سيكون طرف القنتاة قريب فل ندخل  لكن بعد الكسر كان ممكن الدخول الى مستوى 38 ايضا

 شكرأ على الرد أخ سمير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Noora

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  طبعا الدايفرجنس صحيح على الاستوكاستك وتؤيده الشمعة اليومية لكن انا اما دايفرجنس سلبى على الماكد وهو عندى الافضل وتم كسر الترند وتم ايضا كسر الماكد للصفر فارى انه سيكون صعود فليل لاختبار الترند ومن ثم مواصلة الهبوط

  
حأتعبك أستاذ سمير 
بس ياريت اشوف الشارت تبعك  :Regular Smile:  
ومشكور مقدما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> حأتعبك أستاذ سمير 
> بس ياريت اشوف الشارت تبعك  
> ومشكور مقدما

 اتفضلى

----------


## ESSAMM

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير 
لو سمحت عايزه اعرف راي حضرتك في الدايفرجنس يورو دولار
على الساعة متهيا لي الفرصة اكتملت بالتقاطع
على الاربع ساعات مش عارفه الدايفرجنس صح ولا غلط ولو صح يبقي في انتظار التقاطع
ارجو تعليق حضرتك "

----------


## ESSAMM

اتفضل الدايفرجنس على الساعة

----------


## فزاع

استاذ سمير هل هذه فرصه دايفرجنس سلبي على اليورو فرنك اربع ساعات

----------


## MEZ0

دولار فرنك  :Asvc:

----------


## abaade

> دولار فرنك

  :015: ماشاء الله تبارك  :015:   عليك  :015:   :Drive1: جايك يالمليون  :Drive1:

----------


## Optimistic

للمتابعة

----------


## MEZ0

دايفرجنس ماكد على الدولار ين شارت الاربع ساعات

----------


## M-elgendy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
الاستاذ سمير صيام .. انا متابع الدولار الامريكى والكندى وملاحظ دايفرجنس للصعود بس غريب شويه 
ياريت لو الدايفرجنس مظبوط تقولى الدخول هيكون منين  :Asvc:  
الشارت 4 ساعات USD/CAD

----------


## Optimistic

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..   الاستاذ سمير صيام .. انا متابع الدولار الامريكى والكندى وملاحظ دايفرجنس للصعود بس غريب شويه  ياريت لو الدايفرجنس مظبوط تقولى الدخول هيكون منين   الشارت 4 ساعات USD/CAD

 في الحقيقة انا انتظر الاستاذ سمير يرد على سؤالك دا بالذات  
انا عن نفسي اعتقد ان الدايفيرجنس على الماكد اهم شي .. يعني في مثالك باين في دايفيرجنس على الستوكاستك والاوسما بس الماكد لا  
فياليت مبدعنا ينورنا في الناحية دي هل نقول دا دايفيرجنس ولا لا

----------


## M-elgendy

> في الحقيقة انا انتظر الاستاذ سمير يرد على سؤالك دا بالذات  
> انا عن نفسي اعتقد ان الدايفيرجنس على الماكد اهم شي .. يعني في مثالك باين في دايفيرجنس على الستوكاستك والاوسما بس الماكد لا  
> فياليت مبدعنا ينورنا في الناحية دي هل نقول دا دايفيرجنس ولا لا

 انا متعمد اضع هذا المثال لمعرفة اجابات كثيره تدور فى عقلى  :Asvc: 
وطبعاً الاستاذ سمير صيام هيجاوب ان شاء الله    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير 
> لو سمحت عايزه اعرف راي حضرتك في الدايفرجنس يورو دولار
> على الساعة متهيا لي الفرصة اكتملت بالتقاطع
> على الاربع ساعات مش عارفه الدايفرجنس صح ولا غلط ولو صح يبقي في انتظار التقاطع
> ارجو تعليق حضرتك "

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حسب شمعة الاربع ساعات عندك هو للهبوط وشمعة الخميس على ال تريد تبشر بالهبوط ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اتفضل الدايفرجنس على الساعة

 الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن انصحك بالاربع ساعات افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل هذه فرصه دايفرجنس سلبي على اليورو فرنك اربع ساعات

 بصراحة اليورو فرنك على الاربع ساعات المؤشرات عليه اخر لخبطة ولكن كوضع عام على الدايلى فمازال ترنده هابط

----------


## سمير صيام

> دولار فرنك

 الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن يفضل انتظار اختراق 1.1430 وان كان شمعة الخميس تقول هناك صعود برغم انه كسر ترند عشان كده الافضل انتظار اختراق 1.1430

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس ماكد على الدولار ين شارت الاربع ساعات

 الافضل ان يكون القمة على المؤشر تكون قمة قوية فهذه القمة لن اخذ بها شخصيا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> الاستاذ سمير صيام .. انا متابع الدولار الامريكى والكندى وملاحظ دايفرجنس للصعود بس غريب شويه 
> ياريت لو الدايفرجنس مظبوط تقولى الدخول هيكون منين  
> الشارت 4 ساعات USD/CAD

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا مش شايف اى غرابة فى الدايفرجنس فهو صحيح لكن الافضل للدخول بعد اختراق 1.2000 لانه ممكن ينزل الى 1.1660 
شوف الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> في الحقيقة انا انتظر الاستاذ سمير يرد على سؤالك دا بالذات  
> انا عن نفسي اعتقد ان الدايفيرجنس على الماكد اهم شي .. يعني في مثالك باين في دايفيرجنس على الستوكاستك والاوسما بس الماكد لا  
> فياليت مبدعنا ينورنا في الناحية دي هل نقول دا دايفيرجنس ولا لا

 الماكد من المؤشرات القوية فى الدايفرجنس لكن ليس شرط انه لا يتحقق على مؤشر اخر
فالاوسما هو عبارة عن تقاطعات الماكد وله دايفرجنسات قوية ايضا
وقد تتفق عدة مؤشرات على الدايفرجنس ويعطى قوة للفرصة وقد يكون احبانا مؤشر واحد

----------


## Optimistic

ايش رايك لو كان الدخول في الصفقة بناء على دايفيرجنس على الاربعة ساعات  
والخروج بناء على دايفيرجنس ايضا على الفريمات الاقل زي الساعة وال 30 دقيقة  
يمكن دا موضوع جديد بس ايش رايك ببساطه ؟

----------


## Optimistic

وقلي ايش رايك في التمبليت دا  
حلو ولا لا  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايش رايك لو كان الدخول في الصفقة بناء على دايفيرجنس على الاربعة ساعات  
> والخروج بناء على دايفيرجنس ايضا على الفريمات الاقل زي الساعة وال 30 دقيقة  
> يمكن دا موضوع جديد بس ايش رايك ببساطه ؟

  ممكن جدا مافيش مشكلة بس خلى بالك ممكن يكون دايفرجنس الساعة يكون تصحيح بسيط لو انت هدفك كبير على الاربع ساعات

----------


## Optimistic

> ممكن جدا مافيش مشكلة بس خلى بالك ممكن يكون دايفرجنس الساعة يكون تصحيح بسيط لو انت هدفك كبير على الاربع ساعات

 مو أنا اقترحت الاقتراح دا ليييييييييييه ؟؟ 
لاني عندي مشكلة في تحديد الاهداف .. الدخول ان شا ءالله مافيه مشكلة لكن التارجت مو راضي يظبط معايا  
صرت اخذ فيبو 38% كهدف لاخر موجه تكون عليها الدايفيرجنس  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> مو أنا اقترحت الاقتراح دا ليييييييييييه ؟؟ 
> لاني عندي مشكلة في تحديد الاهداف .. الدخول ان شا ءالله مافيه مشكلة لكن التارجت مو راضي يظبط معايا  
> صرت اخذ فيبو 38% كهدف لاخر موجه تكون عليها الدايفيرجنس

 ممتاز برضه 38 فايبو لانه احتمال الارتداد منه قائم

----------


## M-elgendy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> انا مش شايف اى غرابة فى الدايفرجنس فهو صحيح لكن الافضل للدخول بعد اختراق 1.2000 لانه ممكن ينزل الى 1.1660 
> شوف الشارت

 
شكراً لك على الرد استاذ سمير يا غالى  :Eh S(7):  انا كنت بقول غريب بس عشان شكل الماكد على الشارت هوا اللى قلقنى  :Asvc: 
بس حضرتك وضحت الامر فى المشاركه المقتبسه ... جزاك الله كل خير  :Eh S(7):     

> الماكد من المؤشرات القوية فى الدايفرجنس لكن ليس شرط انه لا يتحقق على مؤشر اخر
> فالاوسما هو عبارة عن تقاطعات الماكد وله دايفرجنسات قوية ايضا
> وقد تتفق عدة مؤشرات على الدايفرجنس ويعطى قوة للفرصة وقد يكون احبانا مؤشر واحد

   :Good:  :Good:

----------


## Optimistic

كثر الله من امثالك استاذنا الفاضل

----------


## Optimistic

اعتقد ان هذه فرصة للدخول  
تعليقكم  
الدخول الان والهدف 38 فيبو

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد ان هذه فرصة للدخول  
> تعليقكم  
> الدخول الان والهدف 38 فيبو

 يفضل الدخول مع اى اشارة انعكاس ولايوجد حتى الان
فانتظر افضل اى شمعة انعكاسية

----------


## Optimistic

الله يصبرني  :Frown:  
من جد السوق دا يباله صبر

----------


## EZZAT2004

> الله يصبرني  
> من جد السوق دا يباله صبر

 شوف اخي ... اصبر احسن لك والا حصل معك ماحصل معي في شهر واحد فقط لا غير... :Frown:  اكيد مابدك تعرف شو حصل...  ودي وتقديري  @ @ @

----------


## Optimistic

ضرب الستوب  
شو حصل يا عزة ؟  :Regular Smile:

----------


## EZZAT2004

> ضرب الستوب  
> شو حصل يا عزة ؟

 اسمي احمد عزت يا اخي وليس عزة (( على فكرة عزة اسم بنت ))

----------


## Optimistic

المعذرة اخي عزت

----------


## golden2000

> اسمي احمد عزت يا اخي وليس عزة (( على فكرة عزة اسم بنت ))

  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غزة ابراهيم الدوري

----------


## EZZAT2004

> المعذرة اخي عزت

 عاجبك كدة يا اخي خليت الاسمعلاوية يفرحو فينا وبعدين ولا يهمك وفداك  ودي وتقديري  @ @ @

----------


## golden2000

> عاجبك كدة يا اخي خليت الاسمعلاوية يفرحو فينا وبعدين ولا يهمك وفداك  ودي وتقديري @ @ @

 معلش يا مان كان نفسي اشوفك الاسبوع ده بس لازم انزل القاهرة احضر متش الاسماعيلي والاتصالات دعواتك

----------


## EZZAT2004

> معلش يا مان كان نفسي اشوفك الاسبوع ده بس لازم انزل القاهرة احضر متش الاسماعيلي والاتصالات دعواتك

 ان شاء الله الترسانة تكسب هذا المتش  ودي وحبي  @ @ @

----------


## mahmoudh7

ايه رائيكم يا جماعة في اليورو ين شهري

----------


## Optimistic

السؤال بالشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه رائيكم يا جماعة في اليورو ين شهري

 دايفرجنس سليم لكن الدخول شراء كان من بدرى المفروض

----------


## سمير صيام

> السؤال بالشارت

 نعم دايفرجنس صحيح  :Good:

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ سمير ازيك يا غالى  :Eh S(7):  
انا طمعان فى كرمك ومعلش هتقل عليك فى حاجه ... انا عارف ان الدولار و الدولار الكندى فيه دايفرجنس يدعم الشراء .. بس انا مش عارف ادخل فيه دلوقتى ولا هعمل حادثه ؟؟  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
يعنى استنى نقطه معينه يكسرها ؟؟ ولا شمعه ولا ايه ؟؟ انا شايف ان فى شمعه حلوه على الدايلى بس مش متأكد 
ياريت يا استاذ سمير تقولى رأيك  :Asvc:

----------


## محمود علي

> استاذ سمير ازيك يا غالى  
> انا طمعان فى كرمك ومعلش هتقل عليك فى حاجه ... انا عارف ان الدولار و الدولار الكندى فيه دايفرجنس يدعم الشراء .. بس انا مش عارف ادخل فيه دلوقتى ولا هعمل حادثه ؟؟  
> يعنى استنى نقطه معينه يكسرها ؟؟ ولا شمعه ولا ايه ؟؟ انا شايف ان فى شمعه حلوه على الدايلى بس مش متأكد 
> ياريت يا استاذ سمير تقولى رأيك

 استاذ سمير والغالي M-elgendy
آسف على التطفل  :Eh S(7):  
هي الشمعة لا منها High wave candle ولا منها spining bottom لكنها عموما تدل على ان الاتجاه الهابط ارهق واحتمال انعكاس السوق وارد من هنا 
في الحالات دي متقدرش تقول انك تشتري من هنا
لكنك بالتاكيد مش هتبيع  :013:  
انا لو منك استنى شوية
ممكن والله اعلم نشوف اليوم شمعة  صاعدة جسمها ضعيف ودي تكون التاكيد ان شاء الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> استاذ سمير والغالي M-elgendy
> آسف على التطفل  
> هي الشمعة لا منها High wave candle ولا منها spining bottom لكنها عموما تدل على ان الاتجاه الهابط ارهق واحتمال انعكاس السوق وارد من هنا 
> في الحالات دي متقدرش تقول انك تشتري من هنا
> لكنك بالتاكيد مش هتبيع  
> انا لو منك استنى شوية
> ممكن والله اعلم نشوف اليوم شمعة  صاعدة جسمها ضعيف ودي تكون التاكيد ان شاء الله

 
محمود باشا على .. تسلم يا غالى على ردك ومشاركتك.. 
انا فعلا لسه مش متأكد من الشراء ولما ذكرت شمعة الدايلى كنت شايف فيها بردو ان فيه احتمال انعكاس الاتجاه  :Asvc:  
وانا معاك فى الانتظار لغاية ما نشوف شمعة النهارده هتعمل معانا ايه  :Good:  :Good:  
اشكرك مره تانيه يا استاذ محمود عالرد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير والغالي M-elgendy
> آسف على التطفل  
> هي الشمعة لا منها High wave candle ولا منها spining bottom لكنها عموما تدل على ان الاتجاه الهابط ارهق واحتمال انعكاس السوق وارد من هنا 
> في الحالات دي متقدرش تقول انك تشتري من هنا
> لكنك بالتاكيد مش هتبيع  
> انا لو منك استنى شوية
> ممكن والله اعلم نشوف اليوم شمعة  صاعدة جسمها ضعيف ودي تكون التاكيد ان شاء الله

  

> محمود باشا على .. تسلم يا غالى على ردك ومشاركتك.. 
> انا فعلا لسه مش متأكد من الشراء ولما ذكرت شمعة الدايلى كنت شايف فيها بردو ان فيه احتمال انعكاس الاتجاه  
> وانا معاك فى الانتظار لغاية ما نشوف شمعة النهارده هتعمل معانا ايه  
> اشكرك مره تانيه يا استاذ محمود عالرد

 هلا ياشباب
بكل الطرق انا مع الشراء من 1.1750 
بطريقة دايفرجنس الشموع او الشمعة المفلترة تدعم الشراء وكذلك الدايفرجنس يؤيد الشراء 
لو انتظرنا شوية الاستوب هيبقى ابعد 
فادخل باستوب تحت اللو 1% من 1.1750 والهدف على الاقل 100 نقطة  :Big Grin:

----------


## M-elgendy

> هلا ياشباب
> بكل الطرق انا مع الشراء من 1.1750 
> بطريقة دايفرجنس الشموع او الشمعة المفلترة تدعم الشراء وكذلك الدايفرجنس يؤيد الشراء 
> لو انتظرنا شوية الاستوب هيبقى ابعد 
> فادخل باستوب تحت اللو 1% من 1.1750 والهدف على الاقل 100 نقطة

 
والله ما هزعلك يا راجل توكلنا على الله .. ومش من 1.1750 لا 
ده من 1.1735 كمان 
بس افهم من كده ادخل فى اليورو كندى برضه ؟؟  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
اجبلك شارت عشان تصدق  
اتفضل  :Big Grin:     
بس ياريت توضحلى يا غالى الاستوب كام لان مش واخد بالى اووى 
عالدولار و الكندى

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله ما هزعلك يا راجل توكلنا على الله .. ومش من 1.1750 لا 
> ده من 1.1735 كمان 
> بس افهم من كده ادخل فى اليورو كندى برضه ؟؟  
> اجبلك شارت عشان تصدق  
> اتفضل     
> بس ياريت توضحلى يا غالى الاستوب كام لان مش واخد بالى اووى 
> عالدولار و الكندى

 ياراجل يا طيب السعر حقق من نقطة الدخول حوالى 75 نقطة يعنى لو دخلت على الاقل الكمفروض اخدت منهم ولو 50 نقطة عشان موصلش الى 100 نقطة يعنى مش ممكن يكون محقق ربح 75 وتنتظر يعكس عليك 
طبعا هناك اخار كانت على الكندى لصالح الكندى ممكن يحصل هبوط على الاقل الا يكسر اللو ان شاء الله لمن هيدخل من هذه المناطق

----------


## M-elgendy

> ياراجل يا طيب السعر حقق من نقطة الدخول حوالى 75 نقطة يعنى لو دخلت على الاقل الكمفروض اخدت منهم ولو 50 نقطة عشان موصلش الى 100 نقطة يعنى مش ممكن يكون محقق ربح 75 وتنتظر يعكس عليك 
> طبعا هناك اخار كانت على الكندى لصالح الكندى ممكن يحصل هبوط على الاقل الا يكسر اللو ان شاء الله لمن هيدخل من هذه المناطق

   :Big Grin:  ماهو انا اخدت بالى .. والحمدلله خرجت فى الوقت المناسب و بربح  :Teeth Smile:  بس ربح لا يذكر طبعا

----------


## Optimistic

دايفيرجنس + شمعة مؤكدة ؟ !

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفيرجنس + شمعة مؤكدة ؟ !

 الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن الافضل اغلاق تحت الترند والدعم المكسور يعنى الافضل اغلاق تحت 84.38

----------


## احمد العلي

مرحبا استاذ سمير
ممكن اخبر توصية تفضلت بها وعلى اي زوج او كبل؟ هل يمن الدخول معكم الان اذا توجد هناك فرصة
لك خالص تقديـــــري

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا استاذ سمير
> ممكن اخبر توصية تفضلت بها وعلى اي زوج او كبل؟ هل يمن الدخول معكم الان اذا توجد هناك فرصة
> لك خالص تقديـــــري

 اهلا بك اخى احمد 
تشرفنا بك فى الموضوع 
بالنسبة للموضوع فهو ليس باب توصيات ولكن هو موضوع تعليمى واستراتيجية حضرتك تتفضل معنا بتعلمها واى سؤال جاهزين ان شاء الله

----------


## Optimistic

خلاص ورب المصحف بعد كدا ما راح اركز الا على دايفيرجنس وشموع وترند مكسور حتى لو يفوتني الف نقطة   :Mad Argue:  :Mad Argue:  :Mad Argue:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Mad Argue:  :Mad Argue:

----------


## M-elgendy

> خلاص ورب المصحف بعد كدا ما راح اركز الا على دايفيرجنس وشموع وترند مكسور حتى لو يفوتني الف نقطة

   :Ongue:  ده حاجه تجنن يا راجل ... والله عندك حق  
ده انا بشوف فرص بالدايفرجنس ده تجنن ومبتقلش عن 300 نقطه كمان
ده اخر فرصه دخلت عليها فى الاسترالى واليابانى حتة فرصه عملت بالظبط 750 نقطه فى اسبوع
تخيل لو كل فرصه دايفرجنس بتجيب منها 500 نقطه  :Big Grin:

----------


## Optimistic

> ده حاجه تجنن يا راجل ... والله عندك حق  
> ده انا بشوف فرص بالدايفرجنس ده تجنن ومبتقلش عن 300 نقطه كمان
> ده اخر فرصه دخلت عليها فى الاسترالى واليابانى حتة فرصه عملت بالظبط 750 نقطه فى اسبوع
> تخيل لو كل فرصه دايفرجنس بتجيب منها 500 نقطه

 والله يا عزيزي لا اخفيك سرا انه جاني احباط كبير من الفوركس  
مع العلم اني الى الان ما دخلت بحساب حقيقي .. كله تجريبي في تجريبي 
بس انا ابغى ادخل عشان انجح  
ومريت على خمسين الف استراتيجية  
وما دخلت دماغي الا الدايفيرجنس وجمعت عنه مصادر بالهبل كلها نفس الشي تقريبا  
وباحاول اتقن الطريقة دي وبس اعتقد انها قوية بما فيه الكفاية  
والسوق دا يعلم الصبر ... بالذات فريم الاربعة ساعات ههههههههههه 
تعبت من خساير سوق الاسهم  
ولا زلت مؤمن اني اقدر احقق النجاح في دا السوق المصيبة  
ربنا يوفقنا وياك وباقي المسلمين

----------


## احمد العلي

> اهلا بك اخى احمد   تشرفنا بك فى الموضوع  بالنسبة للموضوع فهو ليس باب توصيات ولكن هو موضوع تعليمى واستراتيجية حضرتك تتفضل معنا بتعلمها واى سؤال جاهزين ان شاء الله

  شكرا جزيلا لك استاذ سمير 
شكرا لسرعة ردك

----------


## M-elgendy

> والله يا عزيزي لا اخفيك سرا انه جاني احباط كبير من الفوركس  
> مع العلم اني الى الان ما دخلت بحساب حقيقي .. كله تجريبي في تجريبي 
> بس انا ابغى ادخل عشان انجح  
> ومريت على خمسين الف استراتيجية  
> وما دخلت دماغي الا الدايفيرجنس وجمعت عنه مصادر بالهبل كلها نفس الشي تقريبا  
> وباحاول اتقن الطريقة دي وبس اعتقد انها قوية بما فيه الكفاية  
> والسوق دا يعلم الصبر ... بالذات فريم الاربعة ساعات ههههههههههه 
> تعبت من خساير سوق الاسهم  
> ولا زلت مؤمن اني اقدر احقق النجاح في دا السوق المصيبة  
> ربنا يوفقنا وياك وباقي المسلمين

 
من ناحية يعلم الصبر فهو يعلم الصبر والشلل  :Big Grin:  كمان 
بس الحاجه الوحيده اللى انا شايفه فى الدايفرجنس .. انه فرصه قليله الى حدِ ما  
يعنى ممكن فى الاسبوع تطلع بفرصه واحده ولا حاجه ..  
بس عادى برضه ما الفرصه فرصه يعنى وزنها تقيل  :012:        اجدع تحيه واجدع مسا للاستاذ سمير صيام استاذ الاساتذه

----------


## Optimistic

شوف بس في الصورة الاولى كم دايفيرجنس على فريم الاربعة الساعات  
سيبك من الوردي  
الوردي دا دايفيرجنس على فريم الساعة 
والمحصلة النهائية خسارة  :Cry Smile:  
الله يرزقنا

----------


## M-elgendy

> شوف بس في الصورة الاولى كم دايفيرجنس على فريم الاربعة الساعات  
> سيبك من الوردي  
> الوردي دا دايفيرجنس على فريم الساعة 
> والمحصلة النهائية خسارة  
> الله يرزقنا

 
تصدق انا اللحظه دى بس 
قررت 
انى محطش فى دماغى غير الدايفرجنس بس  :Big Grin:  
الله يصلح حالك ويوفقك يااااارب ياعم سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> خلاص ورب المصحف بعد كدا ما راح اركز الا على دايفيرجنس وشموع وترند مكسور حتى لو يفوتني الف نقطة

  

> ده حاجه تجنن يا راجل ... والله عندك حق  
> ده انا بشوف فرص بالدايفرجنس ده تجنن ومبتقلش عن 300 نقطه كمان
> ده اخر فرصه دخلت عليها فى الاسترالى واليابانى حتة فرصه عملت بالظبط 750 نقطه فى اسبوع
> تخيل لو كل فرصه دايفرجنس بتجيب منها 500 نقطه

  

> والله يا عزيزي لا اخفيك سرا انه جاني احباط كبير من الفوركس  
> مع العلم اني الى الان ما دخلت بحساب حقيقي .. كله تجريبي في تجريبي 
> بس انا ابغى ادخل عشان انجح  
> ومريت على خمسين الف استراتيجية  
> وما دخلت دماغي الا الدايفيرجنس وجمعت عنه مصادر بالهبل كلها نفس الشي تقريبا  
> وباحاول اتقن الطريقة دي وبس اعتقد انها قوية بما فيه الكفاية  
> والسوق دا يعلم الصبر ... بالذات فريم الاربعة ساعات ههههههههههه 
> تعبت من خساير سوق الاسهم  
> ولا زلت مؤمن اني اقدر احقق النجاح في دا السوق المصيبة  
> ربنا يوفقنا وياك وباقي المسلمين

 ان شاء الله هتلاقى النجاح مع الدايفرجنس ركز انت بس 
طبعا التحليل الفنى مطلوب جدا وبيديك قوة فى الدخول

----------


## سمير صيام

انت حاطط الماكد ابو خطين مع الماكد هيستوجرام على بعض حسب ما انا شايف فى الشارتات

----------


## M-elgendy

> انت حاطط الماكد ابو خطين مع الماكد هيستوجرام على بعض حسب ما انا شايف فى الشارتات

 
انا كمان لاحظت كده فى الشارتات .. 
بس دى تفرق في حاجه يا استاذنا ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا كمان لاحظت كده فى الشارتات .. 
> بس دى تفرق في حاجه يا استاذنا ؟؟

 لا متفرقش بس بتدى شكل حلو عنده  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Optimistic

انا اهم حاجة اخلي التمبليت يطلع شكله حلو حتى لو ادخل خمسة مؤشرات في وندو واحد طز اهم شي يفتح نفسي  
وعلى الرغم من دا برضه باخسر ههههههههههه

----------


## M-elgendy

> لا متفرقش بس بتدى شكل حلو عنده

   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Optimistic

واحد صاحبي شاف التمبليت وهو ما عنده اي فكرة عن الفوركس والشارت  
قالي شكله يفكرني بكتاب العلوم بتاع سنة خامس ابتدائي

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا اهم حاجة اخلي التمبليت يطلع شكله حلو حتى لو ادخل خمسة مؤشرات في وندو واحد طز اهم شي يفتح نفسي  
> وعلى الرغم من دا برضه باخسر ههههههههههه

  انت ركز وان شاء الله هتكسب

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ سمير اسمحلى ابتدى اتابع معاك واتعلم انا قرات الموضوع قبل كدة وكتبة فى اجندة عندى بس كنت ركنة لغيط مع يبقى عندى شوية خبرة وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير اسمحلى ابتدى اتابع معاك واتعلم انا قرات الموضوع قبل كدة وكتبة فى اجندة عندى بس كنت ركنة لغيط مع يبقى عندى شوية خبرة وجزاك الله خير

 ياباشا من غير ما اسمح الموضوع مفتوح للجميع واهلا بك دائما واى اسئلة جاهزين للرد ان شاء الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير يا باشا اول سؤال هو ينفع الدايفرجنس يكون على المؤشر فقط من غير ما يكون على الشموع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير يا باشا اول سؤال هو ينفع الدايفرجنس يكون على المؤشر فقط من غير ما يكون على الشموع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الدايفرجنس هو اختلاف بين المؤشر والسعر ومينفعش يكون على واحد دون الاخر

----------


## tajer

جزاك الله كل خير أخي سمير على ما تقدمه من أجل اخوانك  أحببت أن أشارك و اخذ رأيك في مؤشر الدايفرجنس المرفق  ودمت

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله كل خير أخي سمير على ما تقدمه من أجل اخوانك  أحببت أن أشارك و اخذ رأيك في مؤشر الدايفرجنس المرفق  ودمت

 وجزاك الله مثله
المؤشر كويس لكن لايغنى عن نظرتك لتصحيح اخطاؤه لانه به اشارات خطا

----------


## Optimistic

معطيني دايفيرجنس على الماكد والمومنتم .. نسنتنى كسر الترند ونتوكل  
انا متهيألي يا استاذ سمير ان بنجمع دايفيرجنس المؤشرات + دايفيرجنس الشموع + استراتيجية الترند المكسور بس نضيف المتوسطات 30 و 9 
اعتقد ان دا يعني صفقة ناجحة باذن الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> معطيني دايفيرجنس على الماكد والمومنتم .. نسنتنى كسر الترند ونتوكل  
> انا متهيألي يا استاذ سمير ان بنجمع دايفيرجنس المؤشرات + دايفيرجنس الشموع + استراتيجية الترند المكسور بس نضيف المتوسطات 30 و 9 
> اعتقد ان دا يعني صفقة ناجحة باذن الله

 الدايفرجنس صحيح مع اخد القاع الاخر فى الاعتبار وبكسره سيكون دبل توب مكسور  :Wink Smile: 
بالنسبة لما تفضلت به اكيد هيكون كويس مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار
احيانا يكون الترند بعيد
المتوسطات تتاخر فى التقاطع

----------


## Optimistic

الفترة اللي فاتت وانا باعمل اقصى جهدي عشان الم بموضوع الدايفيرجنس واعتمده كاستراتيجية ,, جمعت ملفات كثير عن الدايفيرجنس وما يتعلق به  
حبيت اشارك بالملف بعد ما ضغطته ورفعته على الرابد شير  
وشوف انت اذا في شي مفيد تقدر تضيفه للاستراتيجية او لأ. 
طبعا بصراحة معظم المصادر متشابهه في المحتوى الا البعض بس له استراتيجية في الدخول والخروج . 
وانا قلت بدل ما افتح موضوع جديد .. اهو عندنا موضوع جاهز "المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفيرجنس" اعتقد دا يعتبر اكبر مصدر. واذا في اي اضافة للاستراتيجية اعتقد انها تكون افضل عن طريق موضوعك عشان يكون موضوع كامل والكمال لله ..  
على العموم هذا الرابط .. وشوف لعل وعسى تلقى شيء جديد   http://rapidshare.com/files/23063569...gence.rar.html  
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> الفترة اللي فاتت وانا باعمل اقصى جهدي عشان الم بموضوع الدايفيرجنس واعتمده كاستراتيجية ,, جمعت ملفات كثير عن الدايفيرجنس وما يتعلق به  
> حبيت اشارك بالملف بعد ما ضغطته ورفعته على الرابد شير  
> وشوف انت اذا في شي مفيد تقدر تضيفه للاستراتيجية او لأ. 
> طبعا بصراحة معظم المصادر متشابهه في المحتوى الا البعض بس له استراتيجية في الدخول والخروج . 
> وانا قلت بدل ما افتح موضوع جديد .. اهو عندنا موضوع جاهز "المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفيرجنس" اعتقد دا يعتبر اكبر مصدر. واذا في اي اضافة للاستراتيجية اعتقد انها تكون افضل عن طريق موضوعك عشان يكون موضوع كامل والكمال لله ..  
> على العموم هذا الرابط .. وشوف لعل وعسى تلقى شيء جديد   http://rapidshare.com/files/23063569...gence.rar.html  
> تحياتي

 بارك الله فيك يارب وتسلم ايديك

----------


## mahmoudh7

طبعا لا اقول ان هذا ديفرجينس  ولكن للمتابعة فقط فقد يتكون ديفرجينس  يورو ين 4 س  باوند ين ديلي

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعا لا اقول ان هذا ديفرجينس  ولكن للمتابعة فقط فقد يتكون ديفرجينس  يورو ين 4 س  باوند ين ديلي

 هو يعتبر بداية دايفرجنس ويؤكده تقاطع سلبى لماكد

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير . هل هذا المحدد بالصورة باللون الزهري يعتبر دايفرجنس صحيح . وبناء عليه هل أستطيع أن أقول أن ألسعر من المحيتل أن يهبط الأن ؟؟ واذا كان صحيح .. من أين ستكون نقطة الدخول الصحيحه بالظبط ؟؟أقصد ..   أنهي شمعه ؟؟   :Asvc:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hala2244

أرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي طريقة التعامل مع هذا النوع من الماكد
أبو خط واحد فقط . فانا لا أستطيع أن أفهمه . ولم أجد أي موضوع يشرح هذا النوع من الماكد . كل المواضيع كانت تتحدث عن اماكد بخطين وتعتمد على تقاطع هذه الخطوط .

----------


## محمود علي

> أرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي طريقة التعامل مع هذا النوع من الماكد
> أبو خط واحد فقط . فانا لا أستطيع أن أفهمه . ولم أجد أي موضوع يشرح هذا النوع من الماكد . كل المواضيع كانت تتحدث عن اماكد بخطين وتعتمد على تقاطع هذه الخطوط .

 اخي الحبيب
هذا ليس ماكد بخط واحد
هو نفسه الماكد العادي ولكن هذا histogram مرسوم لأحد الخطين ويمكنك ملاحظة أنه لا يوجد فرق تقريبا 
تقبل محبتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hala2244

> اخي الحبيب  هذا ليس ماكد بخط واحد هو نفسه الماكد العادي ولكن هذا histogram مرسوم لأحد الخطين ويمكنك ملاحظة أنه لا يوجد فرق تقريبا  تقبل محبتي

 أخي الكريم مشكور على ردك . بس معليش أعذر جهلي.. فأنا لسه في أول الطريق .
ياريت لو توضح لي المقصود وكيف نتعامل مع الماكد وهو بهذا الشكر .. خط واحد وهستوجرام بلون واحد .
أنا أعرف أنه عندما يكون الهستوجرام فوق الصفر فهذا يعني ارتفاع العمله والعكس صحيح .
لكن لا أعرف كيف أقرأ تقاطع الخط مع الهستوجرام . وماذا يعني وجود الخط فوق الهستوجران أو تحته أو في منتصفه .
بالنسبه للماكد الثاني الذي ليس له خطين يتهيألي أنه أبسط استخداما .. يلريت لو تزودني باعدادات .
شكرا .
وأرجو تصحيح الدايفر جنس ان أمكن .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير . هل هذا المحدد بالصورة باللون الزهري يعتبر دايفرجنس صحيح . وبناء عليه هل أستطيع أن أقول أن ألسعر من المحيتل أن يهبط الأن ؟؟ واذا كان صحيح .. من أين ستكون نقطة الدخول الصحيحه بالظبط ؟؟أقصد ..   أنهي شمعه ؟؟

 ماهو موجود فى الصورة بدايات دايفرجنس قد تكتمل او لا يمعنى
عشان نقول دايفرجنس لازم قمتين سواء على السعر او المؤشر 
طيب الان يوجد قمة واحدة فقط فننتظر القمة التانية لو كان وقتها محافظ على الدايفرجنس هيبقى دايفرجنس وان لم يحافظ عليه وعمل المؤشر قمة العى اصبح لا دايفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> أرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي طريقة التعامل مع هذا النوع من الماكد
> أبو خط واحد فقط . فانا لا أستطيع أن أفهمه . ولم أجد أي موضوع يشرح هذا النوع من الماكد . كل المواضيع كانت تتحدث عن اماكد بخطين وتعتمد على تقاطع هذه الخطوط .

  

> اخي الحبيب
> هذا ليس ماكد بخط واحد
> هو نفسه الماكد العادي ولكن هذا histogram مرسوم لأحد الخطين ويمكنك ملاحظة أنه لا يوجد فرق تقريبا 
> تقبل محبتي

  

> أخي الكريم مشكور على ردك . بس معليش أعذر جهلي.. فأنا لسه في أول الطريق .
> ياريت لو توضح لي المقصود وكيف نتعامل مع الماكد وهو بهذا الشكر .. خط واحد وهستوجرام بلون واحد .
> أنا أعرف أنه عندما يكون الهستوجرام فوق الصفر فهذا يعني ارتفاع العمله والعكس صحيح .
> لكن لا أعرف كيف أقرأ تقاطع الخط مع الهستوجرام . وماذا يعني وجود الخط فوق الهستوجران أو تحته أو في منتصفه .
> بالنسبه للماكد الثاني الذي ليس له خطين يتهيألي أنه أبسط استخداما .. يلريت لو تزودني باعدادات .
> شكرا .
> وأرجو تصحيح الدايفر جنس ان أمكن .

 انا هسهلها لكى
الان عنك 3 مؤشرات
الاول ماكد هيستوجرام
التانى ماكد ابو خطين
الثالث اوسما 
هحط لك الصورة للثلاثة عشان تشوفى التقاطع والتطابق بينهم
الماكد هيستوجرام تقاطع مع الخط والماكد ابو خطين تقاطعوا مع بعض والاوسما تحت الصفر
الماكد ابو خطين (خط بديل عن الهيستوجرام وخط للموفنج ) = الماكد هيستوجرام  
الاوسما اللى هو عبارة عن تقاطع الخطين لو تقاطعوا بيع = الاوسما تحت الصفر
لو تقاطعوا شراء = الاوسما فوق الصفر 
ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك

----------


## al3adi

ماهي الاعدادات الصحيحه 
للماكد والار اس اي 
وماهو الفريم الصحيح الاكثر دقه

----------


## Optimistic

الماكد  
12,26,9 
RSI 14   مع العلم انه ماهو من ضمن المؤشرات المستخدمة في تمبليت سمير صيام .. على اي حال تقدر تستخدمه للدايفرجنس 
يفضل فريم 4 ساعات

----------


## hala2244

استاذ سمير جزاك الله كل خير .
أنا فهمت قصدك تمام .
بس باقي سؤال واحد من فضلك .
الأن لو تكونت عني القمة التانيه . واكتمل الدايفرجنس . يبقى منين بالظبط حتكون نقطة دخولي ؟؟ من أي شمعه تحديدا ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير جزاك الله كل خير .
> أنا فهمت قصدك تمام .
> بس باقي سؤال واحد من فضلك .
> الأن لو تكونت عني القمة التانيه . واكتمل الدايفرجنس . يبقى منين بالظبط حتكون نقطة دخولي ؟؟ من أي شمعه تحديدا ؟؟

 لو كان القمة التانية شمعة انعكاسية يبقى هندخل من اللى بعدها
لو كان هناك ترند تم كسره هندخل من بعده
اما غير ذلك هندخل بعد اشارة التقاطع من الماكد ان شاء الله

----------


## Optimistic

استاذ سمير كيف تشوف خطوط البيفوت اليومي والكامريلا للدخول  
هل تراها مناسبة  
اتمنى انها تكون غير مناسبة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير كيف تشوف خطوط البيفوت اليومي والكامريلا للدخول  
> هل تراها مناسبة  
> اتمنى انها تكون غير مناسبة

 هى دعوم ومقاومات رقمية 
والكامريلا الباوند اكتر زوج يحترمها

----------


## Tamer Adel

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركاتة
الحمد للـه اتعلمت الدايفجرانس وبدأت اكتشف الدايفجرانس على اى فريم بأستخدام
الأوسما او الماكد او rsi
من كتابتكم فى الصفحات الأخيرة سمعت ان فى استراتيجية استاذ سمير عملها 
ياريت اعرفها
وجزاكم اللـه كل خير على الموضوع 
وشكر لأستاذ سمير على طول بالو علينا وعلى اسئلتنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركاتة
> الحمد للـه اتعلمت الدايفجرانس وبدأت اكتشف الدايفجرانس على اى فريم بأستخدام
> الأوسما او الماكد او rsi
> من كتابتكم فى الصفحات الأخيرة سمعت ان فى استراتيجية استاذ سمير عملها 
> ياريت اعرفها
> وجزاكم اللـه كل خير على الموضوع 
> وشكر لأستاذ سمير على طول بالو علينا وعلى اسئلتنا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اى طريقة اللى تقصدها ياغالى
هنا فقط الدايفرجنس 
لو تقصد الاحتمالات موجودة فى توقيعى

----------


## Tamer Adel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اى طريقة اللى تقصدها ياغالى
> هنا فقط الدايفرجنس 
> لو تقصد الاحتمالات موجودة فى توقيعى

 صباح الخير استاذ سمير
اتفضل دا رد فنفس الصفحة اللى احنا فيها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1150682-15406-post.html
سؤالى هل فى تمبلت او شىء انتا عملتو للطريقة؟
شكرا ليك وجزاك اللـه كل خير
وبعد اذنك ان شاء اللـه متابع معاك فموضوع المتاجرة بالدايفجرنس من اول افتتاح السوق بأذن اللـه
تحياتى وتقديرى ليك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير استاذ سمير
> اتفضل دا رد فنفس الصفحة اللى احنا فيها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1150682-15406-post.html
> سؤالى هل فى تمبلت او شىء انتا عملتو للطريقة؟
> شكرا ليك وجزاك اللـه كل خير
> وبعد اذنك ان شاء اللـه متابع معاك فموضوع المتاجرة بالدايفجرنس من اول افتتاح السوق بأذن اللـه
> تحياتى وتقديرى ليك

 اهلا بك ياغالى وبمتابعتك 
بالنسبة للتمبلت هى الاعدادت الافتراضية للمؤشرات اللى هتستخدمها
انا استخدم الاوسما والماكد والاستوكاستك واحيانا RSI 
بالنسبة للمشاركة المذكورة لا شئ فيها دى فقط اعدادات المؤشرات الافتراضية

----------


## Tamer Adel

> اهلا بك ياغالى وبمتابعتك 
> بالنسبة للتمبلت هى الاعدادت الافتراضية للمؤشرات اللى هتستخدمها
> انا استخدم الاوسما والماكد والاستوكاستك واحيانا RSI 
> بالنسبة للمشاركة المذكورة لا شئ فيها دى فقط اعدادات المؤشرات الافتراضية

 شكرا ياغالى
جزاك اللـه كل خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## hamza87

بارك الله فيك استاذ سمير على الموضوع الرائع  :Good:   استاذنا هل الاستراتيجية ناجحة على الفريمات الصغيرة ... على الربع ساعة مثلا... وكم تضع الستوب والبروفت...  تقبل تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك استاذ سمير على الموضوع الرائع   استاذنا هل الاستراتيجية ناجحة على الفريمات الصغيرة ... على الربع ساعة مثلا... وكم تضع الستوب والبروفت...  تقبل تحياتي

 يا هلا بيك
ان شاء الله ناجحة بس يفضل مع الترند

----------


## Optimistic

استاذنا بالله خدلك بصة على الشارت المرفق 
لو تلاحظ هنا في دايفيرجنس وترند مكسور وشمعة بيرش انقلفنق  
السؤال هنا لو كنت باشتري كنت راح ابيع على الشمعة اللي عليه السهم الاحمر او اللي بعدها بالكتير 
المشكلة هنا ان الزوج اختبر الترند كتيير زي ما تشوف ووقتها راح يضرب الستوب لانه طلع يمكن 150 نقطة ! هل في طريقة تخليني اتفادا مثل هالشي ؟ 
الشيء الثاني ايش سبب صعود الين مقابل كل الازواج تقريبا .. هل الصعود طبيعي بسبب تحليل ومؤشرات .. ولا في خبر !

----------


## Optimistic

وكيف تشوف الدخول في حالة دايفيرجنس وكسر للبيفوت اليومي .. هل تشجع الدخول في حالة كسر البيفوت اليومي واختباره حتى لو الترند ما انكسر ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا بالله خدلك بصة على الشارت المرفق 
> لو تلاحظ هنا في دايفيرجنس وترند مكسور وشمعة بيرش انقلفنق  
> السؤال هنا لو كنت باشتري كنت راح ابيع على الشمعة اللي عليه السهم الاحمر او اللي بعدها بالكتير 
> المشكلة هنا ان الزوج اختبر الترند كتيير زي ما تشوف ووقتها راح يضرب الستوب لانه طلع يمكن 150 نقطة ! هل في طريقة تخليني اتفادا مثل هالشي ؟ 
> الشيء الثاني ايش سبب صعود الين مقابل كل الازواج تقريبا .. هل الصعود طبيعي بسبب تحليل ومؤشرات .. ولا في خبر !

 ياهلا بيك
هناك نقطتين مهمين
الاولى التقاطع السلبى للماكد هو عبارة عن قمة واحدة
الاخرى الترند ليس نموذجى 
عموما حتى فى النقطتين اعلاه لم يضرب استوب وحقق حوالى 180 نقطة
وايا كان سبب الارتفاع فغالبا بيكون اساسى ولا دخل للمؤشرات فى الموضوع لانها تتبع السعر

----------


## سمير صيام

> وكيف تشوف الدخول في حالة دايفيرجنس وكسر للبيفوت اليومي .. هل تشجع الدخول في حالة كسر البيفوت اليومي واختباره حتى لو الترند ما انكسر ؟

 نحن لا نستخدم البايفوت لكن هنا الدخول كان نموذجى مع كسر الترند واشارة سلبية من المؤشر

----------


## mahmoudh7

> طبعا لا اقول ان هذا ديفرجينس  ولكن للمتابعة فقط فقد يتكون ديفرجينس  يورو ين 4 س   باوند ين ديلي

 وجوووول  وجووووووووول  وجووووووووووووول   يا سلام عليك يا حوده لما بتمخمخ   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:     :013:   :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> وجوووول  وجووووووووول  وجووووووووووووول   يا سلام عليك يا حوده لما بتمخمخ

  :Boxing:

----------


## Optimistic

طيب بافتراض اني طماع وابغى اكسب اكتر شي ممكن ..  فين نقطة الخروج هنا ؟
انا حطيت كل احتمالات على الشارت زي منت شايف 
هل الخروج مع فيبو 61 حق الموجة الصغيرة  
ولا 50 او 61 حق الموجة الكبيرة 
او مع الترند الصاعد ؟ 
معليش يااستاذ سمير انا عارف اسئلتي كثير بس خلاص ناوي ادخل بحساب حقيقي الاسبوع الجاي وكمان في عرض حلو من فكسول  
وبصراحة فضلك علينا كبير ماله حدود والكل شاهد ..  ربنا يرزقك ويزيدك في نعيمه

----------


## Optimistic

أو مع هدف النموذج M ?

----------


## Optimistic

وطبعا الترند الصاعد نفسه على اليومي ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب بافتراض اني طماع وابغى اكسب اكتر شي ممكن ..  فين نقطة الخروج هنا ؟
> انا حطيت كل احتمالات على الشارت زي منت شايف 
> هل الخروج مع فيبو 61 حق الموجة الصغيرة  
> ولا 50 او 61 حق الموجة الكبيرة 
> او مع الترند الصاعد ؟ 
> معليش يااستاذ سمير انا عارف اسئلتي كثير بس خلاص ناوي ادخل بحساب حقيقي الاسبوع الجاي وكمان في عرض حلو من فكسول  
> وبصراحة فضلك علينا كبير ماله حدود والكل شاهد ..  ربنا يرزقك ويزيدك في نعيمه

  

> أو مع هدف النموذج M ?

 طبعا مع كسر القاع و38 فايبو فهو الى 61 فايبو والترند الصاعد وفى نفس الوقت هدف النموذج M

----------


## Tamer Adel

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركاتة
صباح الخير يا استاذ سمير
اية رأيك فى الفرصة دى
دولار كندى فريم الساعة او 4ساعات
دايفجرنس سلبى
+ارتداد السعر من ترند هابط على شارت4ساعات
هى فرصة بس اللى مش مطمنى منها ان القمة الاولى مش عجبانى ومرتكزة على شمعة او اتنين

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركاتة
> صباح الخير يا استاذ سمير
> اية رأيك فى الفرصة دى
> دولار كندى فريم الساعة او 4ساعات
> دايفجرنس سلبى
> +ارتداد السعر من ترند هابط على شارت4ساعات
> هى فرصة بس اللى مش مطمنى منها ان القمة الاولى مش عجبانى ومرتكزة على شمعة او اتنين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بص على الشارت الاربع ساعات وعلى الماكد هتلاقيه ايجابى وهتلاقى الطلوع والماكد تقاطع طلوع كمان

----------


## ahmedradwan

نزول الباوند امس كان غير منطقى علشان كدة كنت متوقع الصعود اليو و الأخبار جاءت بمصلحتة
التحليل و اضح من الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> نزول الباوند امس كان غير منطقى علشان كدة كنت متوقع الصعود اليو و الأخبار جاءت بمصلحتة
> التحليل و اضح من الشارت

 لو تقصد متوقع صعود بسبب الدايفرجنس فهو فعلا صعد قبل الهبوط

----------


## ahmedradwan

دايفرجنس على الساعة + شمعة انكسار اليوم دخلت و كسبت 100 نقطة

----------


## bu_taif

هل يعتبر هذا دايفرجنس على المجنون على الديلي

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس على الساعة + شمعة انكسار اليوم دخلت و كسبت 100 نقطة

 مبروكين عليك  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يعتبر هذا دايفرجنس على المجنون على الديلي

 مضبوط على الاستوكاستك والشمعة توحى بمزيد من الصعود

----------


## mostafa_anwr

متابعين يا باشا فى صمت بارك الله فيك

----------


## bu_taif

شكرا لك اخي سمير
 بس السعر نزل مره اخرى الى ادنى سعر لشمعة امس هل يعني هذا ضعف في المجنون وانه سيهبط الى مستويات ادنى ام انها اعادة تجميع للانطلاق صعودا

----------


## ahmedradwan

دايفرجنس على الباوند 1 ساعة كما هو موضح بالشارت 
وكمان شمعة لها ذيل سفلى عند حدود البولينجر

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخي سمير
>  بس السعر نزل مره اخرى الى ادنى سعر لشمعة امس هل يعني هذا ضعف في المجنون وانه سيهبط الى مستويات ادنى ام انها اعادة تجميع للانطلاق صعودا

 اخى الكريم نحن هنا للدايفرجنس فقط 
بالنسبة نزول المجنون وصعوده مرة اخرى ده يرجع الى تحليل كل شخص سواء فنيا او موجيا او اساسيا
فهو يتبع الداو جونز والداو جونز بيصعد وبالتالى هو صعود معه
فنيا هو ترند صاعد فاى هبوط يستغل للشراء
موجيا هو فى مراجل انتهاء الموجة ومتوقع الصعود حسب ورشة اخونا ابوشهد

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس على الباوند 1 ساعة كما هو موضح بالشارت 
> وكمان شمعة لها ذيل سفلى عند حدود البولينجر

  :Good:

----------


## ahmedradwan

سوال الى الأستاذ سمير
من ملاحظتى شارت الدور اندكس 1 ساعة لقيت ان الدايفرجنس علية و اضح و صريح و ان الباوند بيتحرك تماما زى الدايفرجنس   
يا ترى هل من الممكن الأعتماد علية؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سوال الى الأستاذ سمير
> من ملاحظتى شارت الدور اندكس 1 ساعة لقيت ان الدايفرجنس علية و اضح و صريح و ان الباوند بيتحرك تماما زى الدايفرجنس   
> يا ترى هل من الممكن الأعتماد علية؟؟؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ممكن طبعا الاعتماد عل ىالدولار اندكس لكن مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انه اليورو دولار يشكل نسبة كبيرة منه وبالتالى تاثير الباوند كعملة منفصلة عليه لوحه غير كافى او اى عملة اخرى غير اليورو

----------


## tajer

أخي الفاضل سمير صيام   عندي سؤالين  1. ما هو أقوي فريم زمني للدايفرجنس  لليورو-دولار ؟  2. كم  النسبة المؤية التقريبية لنجاح الدايفرجنس عندما  يتشكل؟  ودمت

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الفاضل سمير صيام   عندي سؤالين  1. ما هو أقوي فريم زمني للدايفرجنس  لليورو-دولار ؟  2. كم  النسبة المؤية التقريبية لنجاح الدايفرجنس عندما  يتشكل؟  ودمت

 اهلابك اخى تاجر
الدايفرجنس احد ادوات التحليل الفنى وينطبق على العملات كلها وليس اليورو فقط واى شئ فنى الافضل فيه الفريمات الكبيرة من الاربع ساعات فيما فوق وهذا لا يعنى ان الفريمات الاقل لا تلتزم لكنها اقل دقة
بالنسبة لنسبة النجاح انا لا احسبها لكن على الاقل لن تقل عن 70%

----------


## Optimistic

استاذ سمير  
انا شايف دايفيرجنس على النيوزلاندي فرنك على الفريم اليوم + ترند مكسور + شمعتين اختبار للترند. 
وعلى فريم الاربعة ساعات ترند مكسور .. اعتقد ان الدخول عن المستوى الموضح على شارت الاربعة ساعات هو الصحيح  
بالاضافة الى مقاومة الترند الهابط الاسبوعي   
ممكن تعليقك ..  
وعندي استفسار .. الموضوع دا .. هل ممكن الشباب يحطوا فيه توصيات باستخدام الدايفيرجنس .. ولا دا لازم يكون في قسم التوصيات ؟

----------


## ahmedradwan

دايفرجنس اليوم الساعة 10 صباحا الباوند دولار شارت الساعة  التحليل موضح بالشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير  
> انا شايف دايفيرجنس على النيوزلاندي فرنك على الفريم اليوم + ترند مكسور + شمعتين اختبار للترند. 
> وعلى فريم الاربعة ساعات ترند مكسور .. اعتقد ان الدخول عن المستوى الموضح على شارت الاربعة ساعات هو الصحيح  
> بالاضافة الى مقاومة الترند الهابط الاسبوعي   
> ممكن تعليقك ..  
> وعندي استفسار .. الموضوع دا .. هل ممكن الشباب يحطوا فيه توصيات باستخدام الدايفيرجنس .. ولا دا لازم يكون في قسم التوصيات ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للفرص مادام للدايفرجنس والشارتات فما الداعى لموضوع التوصيات تقدر تحط هنا عادى جدا
بالنسبة للفرصة فهى فعلا بيع وفى كل الاحوال الاستوب فوق الهاى وان شاء الله هو الى هبوط

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس اليوم الساعة 10 صباحا الباوند دولار شارت الساعة  التحليل موضح بالشارت

  :Good:

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة هل هذا ديفرجنس صحيح ولو كان كذلك فما اهادفة بارك الله فيك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

واضح انك بتصلى فى مسجد بعيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة هل هذا ديفرجنس صحيح ولو كان كذلك فما اهادفة بارك الله فيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عند رسم الدايفرجنس على المؤشر على القمم يبقى لازم ترسم على القمم ايضا على السعر 
والعكس بالعكس ومينفعش ترسم على المؤشر على القمم وعلى السعر على القمم او العكس

----------


## mostafa_anwr

تماما استاذنا وتقبل الله

----------


## ahmedradwan

الى الأستاذ سمير
فين كتاب  *The  New Science of Technical Analysis by Thomas DeMark, *  
هل خطوط ديمارك طريقة مميزة ؟؟؟

----------


## محمود علي

> استاذ سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة هل هذا ديفرجنس صحيح ولو كان كذلك فما اهادفة بارك الله فيك

 اخي الحبيب مصطفى بعد اذنك واذن الاستاذ سمير 
الديفرجنس يحدد اما على القمم او على القيعان 
بمعنى انك ترسم خط على قمتين للسعر
ومن تحتهم بالظبط ترسم خط على قمتي المؤشر المناظرتين 
والعكس في القمم 
انما على قمة في السعر وقاع في المؤشر او العكس فهو ليس ديفرجنس 
تقبل محبتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المدارج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك يا أبو عبدالرحمن طالبينك يالغالي في زوج الباوند كندي هل الدايفرجنس صحيح ؟
واذا كان صحيح كيف نتعامل معه ؟
متى يكون الدخول ؟
وأين الوقف ؟
وأين الهدف ؟
أسئلة للتعلم حسب خبرتك وليست للدخول ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الى الأستاذ سمير
> فين كتاب  *The  New Science of Technical Analysis by Thomas DeMark, *  
> هل خطوط ديمارك طريقة مميزة ؟؟؟

 حاضر هشوفه لك اعتقد انه عندى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالك يا أبو عبدالرحمن طالبينك يالغالي في زوج الباوند كندي هل الدايفرجنس صحيح ؟
> واذا كان صحيح كيف نتعامل معه ؟
> متى يكون الدخول ؟
> وأين الوقف ؟
> وأين الهدف ؟
> أسئلة للتعلم حسب خبرتك وليست للدخول ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس بتاعك لا تعتد بيه وشوف دائما قمم وقيعان على المؤشر او السعر واضحين 
بالنسبة للباوند كندى عليه ترند صاعد على الاربع ساعات انتظر كسره والاستوب فوق الهاى

----------


## amer-faisal

استاذ سمير !! سالت قبل هيك بس مارديت علي او انا ما شوفت الرد 
شو احسن شي احط المؤشرات الي تحت !!! وباي اعدادات ؟

----------


## المدارج

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الدايفرجنس بتاعك لا تعتد بيه وشوف دائما قمم وقيعان على المؤشر او السعر واضحين 
> بالنسبة للباوند كندى عليه ترند صاعد على الاربع ساعات انتظر كسره والاستوب فوق الهاى

 
بارك الله فيك ...... وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير !! سالت قبل هيك بس مارديت علي او انا ما شوفت الرد 
> شو احسن شي احط المؤشرات الي تحت !!! وباي اعدادات ؟

  طيب لو طلعتلك انى جاوبتك 
بس يالله عشان خاطرك بس
افضل المؤشرات الماكد وبالاعدادت الافتراضية

----------


## سمير صيام

> الى الأستاذ سمير
> فين كتاب  *The  New Science of Technical Analysis by Thomas DeMark, *  
> هل خطوط ديمارك طريقة مميزة ؟؟؟

 اتفضل  http://www.4shared.com/file/10648629..._Analysis.html

----------


## amer-faisal

شكرا يا استاذ سمير واسف والله 
وعشان هيك انا كتبت انو يمكن انا الي مالقيت او شوفت المشاركه 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## amer-faisal

عشان غلبتك كتير حبيت اشاركم بهذه الشارتات وتقولي رايك ومدى مصداقيتها   
الكندي على فريم 15 د

----------


## amer-faisal

اليورو على فريم الساعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> عشان غلبتك كتير حبيت اشاركم بهذه الشارتات وتقولي رايك ومدى مصداقيتها   
> الكندي على فريم 15 د

 صحيح ان شاء الله 
بس عايز تشتغل على الربع ساعة خليه مع اتجاه الساعة 
يعنى لو اتجاه الساعة هبوط يبقى تنتظر فرص البيع وليس الشراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليورو على فريم الساعه

 مبدئيا مضبوط لكن الاهم ان الماكد يتقاطع لاسفل

----------


## amer-faisal

اوكي ، شكرا ليك استاذ سمير 
في كمان على اليومي للنيوزلندي ، بس شكلها فرصه فائته 
اضعها ولا بلاش !!

----------


## سمير صيام

> اوكي ، شكرا ليك استاذ سمير 
> في كمان على اليومي للنيوزلندي ، بس شكلها فرصه فائته 
> اضعها ولا بلاش !!

 ضعها طبعا ونشوفها

----------


## amer-faisal

النيوزلندي على اليومي

----------


## سمير صيام

> النيوزلندي على اليومي

 الدايفرجنس سليم طبعا وانتظر كسر الترند للدخول بيع ان شاء الله

----------


## amer-faisal

اوكي ، طبعا حضرتك تقصد الترند الصاعد الي تحت وليس المرسوم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اوكي ، طبعا حضرتك تقصد الترند الصاعد الي تحت وليس المرسوم

 ارسم الترند الصاعد نعم على السعر

----------


## Optimistic

دايفيرجنس عكسي على فريم ال 4 ساعات يؤكد الهبوط , وشارت الساعة دايفيرجنس سلبي وبانتظار كسر الترند

----------


## Optimistic

وياليت استاذ سمير تقلي كيف تشوف مستوى تحليلي اذا كنت فاكر الشاراتات اللي حطيتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفيرجنس عكسي على فريم ال 4 ساعات يؤكد الهبوط , وشارت الساعة دايفيرجنس سلبي وبانتظار كسر الترند

  

> وياليت استاذ سمير تقلي كيف تشوف مستوى تحليلي اذا كنت فاكر الشاراتات اللي حطيتها

 تمام  :Good:

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ سمير هل هذا الرسم صحيح وما اهدافة لو كان ذلك علما انى مغير فى اعدادت المؤشر فالشغل على الديمو فقط انا عايز اعرف الرسم صح ولا لا بارك الله فيك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

:016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل هذا الرسم صحيح وما اهدافة لو كان ذلك علما انى مغير فى اعدادت المؤشر فالشغل على الديمو فقط انا عايز اعرف الرسم صح ولا لا بارك الله فيك

 الرسم غير صحيح لان الدايفرجنس معناه الاختلاف وهنا لايوجد اختلاف فالخط المرسوم متجه لاعلى سواء فى السعر او فى المؤشر

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير يا باشا

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

hi samer
aesh raaik fi al shart

----------


## سمير صيام

> hi samer
> aesh raaik fi al shart

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الفرصة صحيح وان شاء الله انتظر كسر الترند للدخول وشراء

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

salam mr samer
stoploss 
takeprofit
please

----------


## سمير صيام

> salam mr samer
> stoploss 
> takeprofit
> please

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الاستوب هيكون كسر القاع يعنى كسر 93.83
والهدف مبدئيا 96.08 وهى 38 فايبو للموجة الاخيرة على الاربع ساعات وتمتد الى 96.40 وهى قمة على الاربع ساعات والدايلى

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

thank you  mr sammer

----------


## Optimistic

اعتقد ان هذه اشارة قوية للبيع  
بالذات ان الشموع الانعكاسية ظاهرة  
احتاج رايكم 
الشارتات يومي و4ساعات و 1 ساعة

----------


## Optimistic

والويكلي مسوي راس وكتفين يعني مساره صاعد  
يا عيني يا عيني

----------


## hadi75m

حاج سمير 
شوف دا كان دايفرجنس سلبى ولكن لم يؤثر 
يا ترى ما هو السبب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد ان هذه اشارة قوية للبيع  
> بالذات ان الشموع الانعكاسية ظاهرة  
> احتاج رايكم 
> الشارتات يومي و4ساعات و 1 ساعة

 الدايفرجنس صحيح
مع العلم انه هناك راس وكتفين على الاسبوعى وتم اختراق خط العنق وقد يهبط الى حدود 0.6000 لاختباره مرة اخرى 
فالافضل انتظار كسر الترند اتلصاعد للدخول بيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> حاج سمير 
> شوف دا كان دايفرجنس سلبى ولكن لم يؤثر 
> يا ترى ما هو السبب

 لانه عليه راس وكتفين استمرارى  :Big Grin:

----------


## hadi75m

> لانه عليه راس وكتفين استمرارى

 لا يا حاج دى مش معاك فيها 
احنا دائما رأسنا لفوق حتى لو كان النموذج انعكاسى نروح لخط العنق ولكن ارتداد قوى واختراق للراس مع اضافه قمه اعلى من  السابقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا يا حاج دى مش معاك فيها 
> احنا دائما رأسنا لفوق حتى لو كان النموذج انعكاسى نروح لخط العنق ولكن ارتداد قوى واختراق للراس مع اضافه قمه اعلى من  السابقه

 ماشى ياغالى  :18:

----------


## majiddari

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير انا بيع usd / jpy  من 94.11  هل اغلقها ولا ممكن ينزل شوي عشان نقلل الخساره؟؟ وشكرا لك استاذنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير انا بيع usd / jpy  من 94.11  هل اغلقها ولا ممكن ينزل شوي عشان نقلل الخساره؟؟ وشكرا لك استاذنا

 شخصيا اتوقع الصعود وان كان ممكن يرتد من 95 وعموما سعره حاليا 94.50

----------


## majiddari

شكرا على سرعة الرد 
الاسعار الي موجوده هلا فعليه رح يفتح السوق عليها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على سرعة الرد 
> الاسعار الي موجوده هلا فعليه رح يفتح السوق عليها؟

 ان شاء الله
هى دى الاسعار الحالية

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو من الحاج سمير الصيام استاذي القدير تصحيح الشارت
وهذه هدية من قلبي ليك وان شاء الله توصلك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ارجو من الحاج سمير الصيام استاذي القدير تصحيح الشارت
> وهذه هدية من قلبي ليك وان شاء الله توصلك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس سليم لكن ننتظر تقاطع الماكد والاغلاق فوق 1.0870 ليكون كسر الترند على الاربع ساعات ومقاومة على الاربع ساعات والساعة ايضا

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

ممكن يحاج سمير توضحلي الترند الي قلتلي عليه في الساعة والاربع ساعات :Asvc: 
وجزاك الله خير على الرد السريع ياطويل العمر

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن يحاج سمير توضحلي الترند الي قلتلي عليه في الساعة والاربع ساعات
> وجزاك الله خير على الرد السريع ياطويل العمر

 اتفضل

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

ماشاء الله عليك ربنا يوفقك يحاج سمير

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

الياباني دولار في الاربع ساعات عامل دايفرنجس شراء والان عامل في النصف ساعة دايفرنجس وان شاء الله تكون في توافق بين الاربع ساعات والنصف ساعة

----------


## ahmedradwan

التحليل و اضح من الشارت
1-تكون دايفرجنس عند حدود البو لينجر فريم 15 و 30 و 60
2-تكون شكل  double bottom
3-تكون شكل هامر على الساعة

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

ادعيلي ياحاج سمير :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> التحليل و اضح من الشارت
> 1-تكون دايفرجنس عند حدود البو لينجر فريم 15 و 30 و 60
> 2-تكون شكل  double bottom
> 3-تكون شكل هامر على الساعة

  ممتاز  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ادعيلي ياحاج سمير

  الفرصة تمام ومتفقين عليها من امبارح

----------


## amer-faisal

يعطيك العافيه اخ سمير ، يعني ينفع ندخل دلوقتي شراء للدولار/ ين ، 
ولكن شو هيكون الستوب والهدف ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافيه اخ سمير ، يعني ينفع ندخل دلوقتي شراء للدولار/ ين ، 
> ولكن شو هيكون الستوب والهدف ؟؟؟

 الله يعافيك يارب
الافضل ان تنتظر الهبوط الى حدود 95 ومنها الشراء ان شاء الله والهدف حدود 100 نقطة ان شاء الله والاستوب اى اغلاق تحت 94.50

----------


## شقرديه

السلام عليكم   اخوى سمير انا مااقدر ارسل رسايل خاصه بس بعرف ليش اغلق موضوعى؟؟؟هو غلطت فيه على احد لو امحت لشي؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   اخوى سمير انا مااقدر ارسل رسايل خاصه بس بعرف ليش اغلق موضوعى؟؟؟هو غلطت فيه على احد لو امحت لشي؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
بالرجوع الى الموضوع وسبب اغلاقه وهو قد يكون ترى ان الموضوع لا غلط فى احد لكنه هو انتقاد وبالتالى الموضوع سيتحول الى مهاترات لا داعى لها وسيحذف بعدها ولذلك اغلاقه افضل

----------


## شقرديه

اها يعنى لا للانتقاد ونعم للتشجيع :Regular Smile:  جميل جدا :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> اها يعنى لا للانتقاد ونعم للتشجيع جميل جدا

 خير الامور الوسط  موضوعك جيد بصراحة ولا يحوي اي انتقادات مباشرة ولكن خوفا فقط على ان يتطور النقاش داخل الموضوع من بعض الاعضاء الذين قد يعتقدون بان الكلام موجه لهم ويتحول الامر الى ما لا يحمد عقباه في نقاش غير مجدي  ولكن لنطوي هذة الصفحة الان ولتشاركينا بالسر الذي حصلت علية مجانا    :Big Grin:  ( ام انك ترغبي في بيعة افضل )  :Big Grin:   صباحك خير ان شاء الله   ولا داعي للزعل   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو من استاذي سمير الصيام تصحيح الشارت
ولك احلى وردة مع ابتسامة :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اها يعنى لا للانتقاد ونعم للتشجيع جميل جدا

  

> خير الامور الوسط  موضوعك جيد بصراحة ولا يحوي اي انتقادات مباشرة ولكن خوفا فقط على ان يتطور النقاش داخل الموضوع من بعض الاعضاء الذين قد يعتقدون بان الكلام موجه لهم ويتحول الامر الى ما لا يحمد عقباه في نقاش غير مجدي  ولكن لنطوي هذة الصفحة الان ولتشاركينا بالسر الذي حصلت علية مجانا    ( ام انك ترغبي في بيعة افضل )   صباحك خير ان شاء الله   ولا داعي للزعل

 اختى الكريمة 
الانتقاد مطلوب ولانمنعه لكن مثل الامور اللى تكلمتى فيها لن تكون انتقدادات عادية ورد الفعل ايضا لن يكون عادى وبالتالى الامور ستتطور للاسوا

----------


## شقرديه

تبي الصج ماعجبنى السر وبعد ماقاله بيومين لقيته بالمنتدى وعرفت ليس عطانياه بالاخير بالمجان  بس ماكان هو اللى عارضه بالمنتدى :Regular Smile: اذا تذكر موضوع استيراتيجيه ناجحه ميه بالميه   فيها مضاعفات وهدج :Regular Smile:  هذا السر اللى كان اقل سعر له يقول ب10 الف دولار :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ارجو من استاذي سمير الصيام تصحيح الشارت
> ولك احلى وردة مع ابتسامة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس صحيح ان شاء الله لكن هو على الاسبوعى اخترق راس وكتفين وهيكون اى نزول فرصة للشراء لذلك لا انصح بالبيع حاليا

----------


## mahmoudh7

> تبي الصج ماعجبنى السر وبعد ماقاله بيومين لقيته بالمنتدى وعرفت ليس عطانياه بالاخير بالمجان بس ماكان هو اللى عارضه بالمنتدىاذا تذكر موضوع استيراتيجيه ناجحه ميه بالميه فيها مضاعفات وهدج هذا السر اللى كان اقل سعر له يقول ب10 الف دولار

  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيف الحال ياحاج سمير ان شاء الله تكون بخير وبصحة وسلامة
انا سوف اعرض الشارت للاسترليني دولار
فرصة في الربع الساعة وفي الساعة شراء هل يكون في توافق بينهم ارجو من حضرتك تصحيح الشارت يااستاذي :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف الحال ياحاج سمير ان شاء الله تكون بخير وبصحة وسلامة
> انا سوف اعرض الشارت للاسترليني دولار
> فرصة في الربع الساعة وفي الساعة شراء هل يكون في توافق بينهم ارجو من حضرتك تصحيح الشارت يااستاذي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهم قاعدة تاخد اخر قاعين او قمتين عشان عشان تعرف تتعامل مع الدايفرجنس ولا داعى الرجوع الى كثير من القمم السابقة

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اهم قاعدة تاخد اخر قاعين او قمتين عشان عشان تعرف تتعامل مع الدايفرجنس ولا داعى الرجوع الى كثير من القمم السابقة

   :Doh: شكرا يااستاذي سمير الصيام  وجزاك الله خير ومبروك على الياباني دولار   :Coffee: وصباح الخير

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

فرصة على اليورو استرليني للمراقبة
وانتطر رد استاذي سمير الصيام :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة على اليورو استرليني للمراقبة
> وانتطر رد استاذي سمير الصيام

 الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن اما تنتظر تقاطع الماكد 
او لو اغلق الملكى اليوم اعلى من 0.8778 ستكون شمعة بولش انجلفنج مرتدة من دعم قوى
فممكن تشترى

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

صباح الخير يااستاذي سمير الصيام ممكن تديني احسن وقت التعامل مع الدايفرنجس واقوى المؤاشرات للتعامل معها وايش رايك استخدم معاها البيفوت ويكلي او الكامريلا 
ويش احسن رقم للاستوب لوس والتيك بروفايت
جزاك الله خير والله انك ماتقصر ياحاج سمير

----------


## احـمــ Dollar ــد

الدايفرجنس  وما ادراك ما الدايفرجنس 
من اروع الاستراتيجيات اللى شفتها فى السوق صراحة والاهم اشاراتة القوية جدا
وتستحق الشكرع ىل الموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير يااستاذي سمير الصيام ممكن تديني احسن وقت التعامل مع الدايفرنجس واقوى المؤاشرات للتعامل معها وايش رايك استخدم معاها البيفوت ويكلي او الكامريلا 
> ويش احسن رقم للاستوب لوس والتيك بروفايت
> جزاك الله خير والله انك ماتقصر ياحاج سمير

 صباح الخيرات
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فالافضل هو الماكد 
بالنسبة للبايفوت والكامريلا هتفيدك لكنه غير ضرورية لانك تتعامل مع فريم كبير والصفقة قد تاخذ اكتر من يوم وبالتالى معطيات البايفوت والكامريلا ستتغير  
افضل حاجة للاستوب هو اخر قاع فى الشراء واخر قمة فى البيع
والهدف حسب تحليل انا افضل اقرب دعم ومقاومة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الدايفرجنس  وما ادراك ما الدايفرجنس 
> من اروع الاستراتيجيات اللى شفتها فى السوق صراحة والاهم اشاراتة القوية جدا
> وتستحق الشكرع ىل الموضوع

 اهلا بك اخى احمد وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا

----------


## golden2000

انا مش هدخل اي صفقة الا لما اخد منك الاوكي

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا مش هدخل اي صفقة الا لما اخد منك الاوكي

 لا اوكيه الان شمعة الاسبوع واليومى كله هبوط فى هبوط لذلك انتظر اى شمعة انعكاس

----------


## golden2000

شمعة انعكاس علي الدولار اندكس
في 3 سيناريوهات
الاول اننا في سي وهنعمل رابعة في خامسة
التاني 
واننا اولي في ثالثه وبعدها صعود قوي
الثالث الاتنين غلط
ممكن رايك في الدولار فرنك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شمعة انعكاس علي الدولار اندكس
> في 3 سيناريوهات
> الاول اننا في سي وهنعمل رابعة في خامسة
> التاني 
> واننا اولي في ثالثه وبعدها صعود قوي
> الثالث الاتنين غلط
> ممكن رايك في الدولار فرنك

 حسب الفريم الشهرى ارى ان الموجات الخامسة انتهت كهبوط واننا فى الموجة ايه صاعدة انتهى منها الموجة الاولى وحاليا فى نهاية الموجة التانية وننتظر بداية الموجة الثالثة صاعدة

----------


## golden2000

ممكن شارت من شارتتاتك الحلوة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن شارت من شارتتاتك الحلوة

 اتفضل ياباشا
طبعا انا تلميذ فى ايليوت وقد يكون الترقيم مش صحيح

----------


## golden2000

الف الف الف شكر هنجرب معاه 
موفنج 55

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف الف الف شكر هنجرب معاه 
> موفنج 55

 لاحظ ان اليورو والباوند بداوا فى شموع انعكاسية واحتمال كبير شمعة الاسبوعى هتقفل انعكاسية كمان مما يدعم صعود الدولار

----------


## golden2000

طبعا دة تحليلي يارب توافقني عليه
معني الشارتات اننا في الرابعة علي الديلي وبعدها خامسة
التانيه علي الديلي قعدت شهر يعني مهنا شهر قبل الخامسة هبوط
ميزة الويفة دي بنسبة لي استوبتاها قليلة ومعقولة ولو السيناريو دة صح يبقي لسع في
هاي جديد للسترليني دولار
بصراحة اعصابي ولا الحساب مش مستحملة استوبات الاسترليني دولار
يارب تكون متفق معايا زممكنن نزلها في موضوع مستقل

----------


## TapeReader

فعلا من انجح الطرق الموجوده على للمتاجرة بالتشارت

----------


## TapeReader

ان شاء الله ساضع فرص اذا رايت واشارككم فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعا دة تحليلي يارب توافقني عليه
> معني الشارتات اننا في الرابعة علي الديلي وبعدها خامسة
> التانيه علي الديلي قعدت شهر يعني مهنا شهر قبل الخامسة هبوط
> ميزة الويفة دي بنسبة لي استوبتاها قليلة ومعقولة ولو السيناريو دة صح يبقي لسع في
> هاي جديد للسترليني دولار
> بصراحة اعصابي ولا الحساب مش مستحملة استوبات الاسترليني دولار
> يارب تكون متفق معايا زممكنن نزلها في موضوع مستقل

 والله ياباشا موجيا انا شايفه على الشهرى خلص 5 موجات هابطة والصعود من 0.9642 شايفه الموجة a  واما احنا فى الرابعة من a  وهيطلع الخامسة او الخامسة مقطوعة واحنا فى بداية b التصحيحية

----------


## سمير صيام

> ان شاء الله ساضع فرص اذا رايت واشارككم فيها

 اهلا بك معنا وفى انتظار فرصك

----------


## golden2000

> والله ياباشا موجيا انا شايفه على الشهرى خلص 5 موجات هابطة والصعود من 0.9642 شايفه الموجة a واما احنا فى الرابعة من a وهيطلع الخامسة او الخامسة مقطوعة واحنا فى بداية b التصحيحية

 احنا كدة متفقين مش مختلفين
اذا كنا عملنا خمس ويفات هابطة اذا في ويفة صاعدة تصحيحية علي المنثلي
ممكن تشتري لوت وتسيبه لعبد الرحمن تجوزه بيه :Big Grin: 
بس لو حللنا الوضع عموما مع الدولار اندكس والبوند
هنلاقي ان لسه في لو جديد لدولار فرند والدولار اندكس
وهاي للبوند دولار  
وبعدين انا لو هطلع في A
هي تركيبها خملسي
وبعدين اللو الجديد للدولار فرنك ممكن ميرحش بعيد عن 1.04
وزي ماقلتلك استوباتها سهلة 
مخمخ فيها وان شاء الله تزبط

----------


## سمير صيام

> احنا كدة متفقين مش مختلفين
> اذا كنا عملنا خمس ويفات هابطة اذا في ويفة صاعدة تصحيحية علي المنثلي
> ممكن تشتري لوت وتسيبه لعبد الرحمن تجوزه بيه
> بس لو حللنا الوضع عموما مع الدولار اندكس والبوند
> هنلاقي ان لسه في لو جديد لدولار فرند والدولار اندكس
> وهاي للبوند دولار  
> وبعدين انا لو هطلع في A
> هي تركيبها خملسي
> وبعدين اللو الجديد للدولار فرنك ممكن ميرحش بعيد عن 1.04
> ...

 اعتقد انه رمضان قال انه اليورو ايضا فى الرابعة تصحيحية قبل الخامسة الصاعدة والاخيرة 
اعتقد انه كله هيكون كده 
يعنى مش مختلفين

----------


## طه

> اتفضل ياباشا  طبعا انا تلميذ فى ايليوت وقد يكون الترقيم مش صحيح

  اخي سمير اعزرني على المداخله انا بحاول تعلم اليوت ولذلك باستغل اي انسان يتكلم عن اليوت وبسرعه اقوم بالاستفسار . انا شايف في الشارت ان الموجه 1 مساويه للموجه 2 هو مش المفروض ان الموجه 2 تكون اصغر من الموجه 1 ولا الامر عادي جزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير اعزرني على المداخله انا بحاول تعلم اليوت ولذلك باستغل اي انسان يتكلم عن اليوت وبسرعه اقوم بالاستفسار . انا شايف في الشارت ان الموجه 1 مساويه للموجه 2 هو مش المفروض ان الموجه 2 تكون اصغر من الموجه 1 ولا الامر عادي جزاك الله خير

 كلامك صحيح المفروض انها تكون اصغر ولو بنقطة واحدة وهنا الموجة ليست مساوية لها

----------


## طه

> كلامك صحيح المفروض انها تكون اصغر ولو بنقطة واحدة وهنا الموجة ليست مساوية لها

  جزاك الله خير اخي سمير والله انها معلومه حلوه وجديده انا كنت فاكر انه الفرق بينهم لازم يكون كبير وملحوظ

----------


## golden2000

ايه رايك يا استاذ سمير نغير اسم الموضوع
بدل المتاجرة بالدابفرجنس نخليها باليوت ويف

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه رايك يا استاذ سمير نغير اسم الموضوع
> بدل المتاجرة بالدابفرجنس نخليها باليوت ويف

  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cigarillo

دايفرجنس شراء علي الباوند دولار ( الكيبل ) شارت الساعه

----------


## Cigarillo

دايفرجنس شراء علي الاسترالي دولار شارت الساعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس شراء علي الباوند دولار ( الكيبل ) شارت الساعه

 الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن نحتاج اختراق نقطة 1.6383 قاع مكسور والترند الهابط ان شاء الله

----------


## golden2000

> الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن نحتاج اختراق نقطة 1.6383 قاع مكسور والترند الهابط ان شاء الله

 يا اهلا بالغالي ليك فترة مش باين افتكرتك رحت المصيف

----------


## Cigarillo

الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن نحتاج اختراق نقطة 1.6383 قاع مكسور والترند الهابط ان شاء الله   تمام يا استاذ سمير وسعيد بمرورك وتعليقك علي مشاركتي .

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا اهلا بالغالي ليك فترة مش باين افتكرتك رحت المصيف

 ياهلا بيك 
لسه ياباشا مصيفتش والله وان شاء الله انا هجى الاتني بس هرجع فى نفس اليوم عاشن فى مباريات تايكوندو فخلى بالك من نفسك  :012:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن نحتاج اختراق نقطة 1.6383 قاع مكسور والترند الهابط ان شاء الله   تمام يا استاذ سمير وسعيد بمرورك وتعليقك علي مشاركتي .

 تسلم ياغالى ومنتظرين متابعتك ان شاء الله

----------


## golden2000

> ياهلا بيك   لسه ياباشا مصيفتش والله وان شاء الله انا هجى الاتني بس هرجع فى نفس اليوم عاشن فى مباريات تايكوندو فخلى بالك من نفسك

 انت هتقلي  عارف بتكرة الاسمعلاوية  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cigarillo

> تسلم ياغالى ومنتظرين متابعتك ان شاء الله

  متابع مع حضرتك يا استاذنا واتمني التواصل بطريقة الدايفرجنس .

----------


## سمير صيام

> انت هتقلي  عارف بتكرة الاسمعلاوية

 طبعا لا انا اكره اى شخص ايا كان بلده او مدينه او ديانته لكن اكره التعصب الكروى
لو عايز تقيم التعصب الكروى وما بنتج عنه من افعال واقوال هل تعتقد انه يرضى الله ورسوله ام لا
فان كان لا يرضى الله ورسوله فمن يرضى ومآله الى اين 
انتظر اجابتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> متابع مع حضرتك يا استاذنا واتمني التواصل بطريقة الدايفرجنس .

 اعتبر الموضوع تعليمى لا تعتبره فرص وان شاء الله متابعين معاك

----------


## golden2000

> طبعا لا انا اكره اى شخص ايا كان بلده او مدينه او ديانته لكن اكره التعصب الكروى  لو عايز تقيم التعصب الكروى وما بنتج عنه من افعال واقوال هل تعتقد انه يرضى الله ورسوله ام لا فان كان لا يرضى الله ورسوله فمن يرضى ومآله الى اين  انتظر اجابتك

 التعصب من غير ضرر للغير مفيش منه مشكلة   
بس الانتماء   شيء مهم جدااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> التعصب من غير ضرر للغير مفيش منه مشكلة   
> بس الانتماء   شيء مهم جدااا

 ضرر او من غير ضرر لم تجاوب على سؤالى يرضى الله ورسوله ويدخلنى الجنة ولا تكون من اعمال اللى تدخلنى النار 
يعنى بكل صراحة بصرف النظر من فاز او هزم هل يحق لى ان اسبك او اسب اى لاعب (اللى هم اغلبهم اصلا اصدقاء مع بعض) 
طيب هل السب ده عشان ايه هل عشان لعب الكرة
طيب هنعتبرها رياضة هل بسبب الرياضة عندى حق من الله ورسوله ان اسب اى حد 
ومامدى استفاتدتى سواء ده فاز او غيره  
صدقنى حطها فى ورقة وقلم الاستفادة فى كل الاحوال صفر وصفر كبير كمان

----------


## golden2000

> ضرر او من غير ضرر لم تجاوب على سؤالى يرضى الله ورسوله ويدخلنى الجنة ولا تكون من اعمال اللى تدخلنى النار   يعنى بكل صراحة بصرف النظر من فاز او هزم هل يحق لى ان اسبك او اسب اى لاعب (اللى هم اغلبهم اصلا اصدقاء مع بعض)  طيب هل السب ده عشان ايه هل عشان لعب الكرة طيب هنعتبرها رياضة هل بسبب الرياضة عندى حق من الله ورسوله ان اسب اى حد  ومامدى استفاتدتى سواء ده فاز او غيره   صدقنى حطها فى ورقة وقلم الاستفادة فى كل الاحوال صفر وصفر كبير كمان

 خضرتك يا استاذ سمير لو هنتكلم بوجه عام ان الموضوع ده نسبي من شخص لاخر
يعني مثلا لو انا متعصب بس لا بكسر ولا بضرب يبقي مفيش ضرر مني ممكن اشتم بس من غير سب انا ذات نفسي لو لقيت حد بيسب في الشارع بتلافاه وبتلافي اي انسان بيسب وبرفض التعامل معاه الا سب الدين حتى لو كان من غير ملتك
الرياضة اصبحت المتنفس الحالي للشباب في زمن البطالة مفيش مشكلة انك تنتمي لاي كيان
بس المشكة انك تحترم الخصم بكل اساسياته وتاريخه
وفي النهاية   
THERE is no winner every one is lose
وفي النهاية برضوا لايرضي الله ورسوله

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أبوعبدالرحمن إن شاء الله تكون والجميع بخير .. 
فرصة تجمعت فيها عدة أسباب والرزق من عند الله
الملكي عدة فريمات  والشرح على  الشارت

----------


## Cigarillo

دايفرجنس شراء علي اليورو دولار شارت الساعه
ننتظر كسر الترند الهابط 
نتابع

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الفرصة في الملكي  تتكرر للمرة الثانية   بهدف 30-40  نقطة    وبنفس أسباب فرصة أمس  .  واسأل الله التوفيق .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الفرصة في الملكي  تتكرر للمرة الثانية   بهدف 30-40  نقطة    وبنفس أسباب فرصة أمس  .  واسأل الله التوفيق .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هلا ابو محمود منتور ياغالى ومعلش امبارح كنت على سفر ولم اكن موجود
وبالنسبة للملكى هو محير عموما هو كسر ترند هابط 4 ساعات ويوجد ترند صاعد مازال ملتزم به وقد يكون الهبوط بسبب دايفرجنس الساعة الى حدود ترند الاربع ساعات عند 0.8600

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ سمير باشا 
هوا احنا ممكن نعرض فرص الدايفرجنس هنا فى الموضوع ولا الموضوع مفتوح للتعليم والاسئله و الاجوبه بس ؟؟ 
تحياتى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير باشا 
> هوا احنا ممكن نعرض فرص الدايفرجنس هنا فى الموضوع ولا الموضوع مفتوح للتعليم والاسئله و الاجوبه بس ؟؟ 
> تحياتى

 الاتنين ياغالى والفرص اللايف بتكون تؤكيد للفرص التعليمية

----------


## M-elgendy

> الاتنين ياغالى والفرص اللايف بتكون تؤكيد للفرص التعليمية

 طب اشطه اوووووى  
اتفقنا  
بس خليك معانا بقا الله يخليك عشان منتهش من غيرك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب اشطه اوووووى  
> اتفقنا  
> بس خليك معانا بقا الله يخليك عشان منتهش من غيرك

 لا تقلق ان شاء الله معاك

----------


## Cigarillo

دايفرجنس بيع علي اليورو باوند ( الملكي )
ننتظر كسر الترند الصاعد 
نتابع

----------


## M-elgendy

هل تعتبر فرصة شراء عالمجنون  
هل ما يتبقى تقاطع الماكد لتكوين القاع الثانى ؟  
شارت الساعه

----------


## brokensoul08

برجاء اغلاق الموضوع         اريد القراءة في هدوء و تركيز  ربنا يباركلك في رزقك يا استاذ سمير و يحفظك من كل مكروه انت و ذريتك و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك تقبل مروري لك خالص الشكر و الامتنان للموضوع الأكتر من رائع

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس بيع علي اليورو باوند ( الملكي )
> ننتظر كسر الترند الصاعد 
> نتابع

 تمام طرق باشا واخونا ابو محمود قام بوضعه وقمت بالرد عليه

----------


## M-elgendy

> برجاء اغلاق الموضوع         اريد القراءة في هدوء و تركيز  ربنا يباركلك في رزقك يا استاذ سمير و يحفظك من كل مكروه انت و ذريتك و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك تقبل مروري لك خالص الشكر و الامتنان للموضوع الأكتر من رائع

 
منور الموضوع يا استاذ  
المؤشر اللى كنت وضعته من فتره ماشاء الله ممتاز وجارى التجارب عليه  
ربنا يوفقك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل تعتبر فرصة شراء عالمجنون  
> هل ما يتبقى تقاطع الماكد لتكوين القاع الثانى ؟  
> شارت الساعه

 فى حالة زى دى تعتبر بوادر فرصة ونتنظر تقاطع الماكد ايجابى او الاوسما يكون فوق الصفر وندخل شراء ان شاء الله ولكن اجمالا يفضل ان الفرص على الساعة تتوافق مع اتجاه الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> برجاء اغلاق الموضوع   اريد القراءة في هدوء و تركيز  ربنا يباركلك في رزقك يا استاذ سمير و يحفظك من كل مكروه انت و ذريتك و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك تقبل مروري لك خالص الشكر و الامتنان للموضوع الأكتر من رائع

  يا هلا يا هلا 
منور الموضوع ياباشا وان شاء الله تكون امورك بكل خير

----------


## Cigarillo

دايفرجنس شراء علي الباوند ين ( المجنون )
شارت الساعه 
ووجود شمعه دوجي علي الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس شراء علي الباوند ين ( المجنون )
> شارت الساعه 
> ووجود شمعه دوجي علي الاربع ساعات

 ننتظر تقاطع الماكد ويكون فوق 153.50 ان شاءا لله وقتها ممكن يوصل لترند الساعة عند حدود 153.30

----------


## Cigarillo

> ننتظر تقاطع الماكد ويكون فوق 153.50 ان شاءا لله وقتها ممكن يوصل لترند الساعة عند حدود 153.30

 استاذ سمير انا عن نفسي اشتريت من 153 لاني من عشاق شمعة الدوجي وربنا يكملها علي خير يا استاذنا

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
باوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.7503     دايف   شراء   4  ساعات +  3  قيعان  على اليومي +  مقاومة من خط ترند صاعد  ديلي +  مقاومة فايبو  61  على فريم 4  ساعات .   اسأل الله التوفيق .
أعتذر عن الشارتات لدي صعوبة في رفعها  وممكن أحد الأخوان يساعد في رفعها جزاه الله خير .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> باوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.7503     دايف   شراء   4  ساعات +  3  قيعان  على اليومي +  مقاومة من خط ترند صاعد  ديلي +  مقاومة فايبو  61  على فريم 4  ساعات .   اسأل الله التوفيق .
> أعتذر عن الشارتات لدي صعوبة في رفعها  وممكن أحد الأخوان يساعد في رفعها جزاه الله خير .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الشارت فى المرفقات

----------


## ahmoo12

الأخ سمير هل هذا يعتبر تصحيح على الباوند ين 
لوجود دايفرجنس على الأربع ساعات على الأوسما والستاكوستك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير هل هذا يعتبر تصحيح على الباوند ين 
> لوجود دايفرجنس على الأربع ساعات على الأوسما والستاكوستك

 نعم يوجد دايفرجنس واشرنا له امس ولكن لم يعطينا اشارة وقتها لذلك لم ادخل فيه

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> باوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.7503     دايف   شراء   4  ساعات +  3  قيعان  على اليومي +  مقاومة من خط ترند صاعد  ديلي +  مقاومة فايبو  61  على فريم 4  ساعات .   اسأل الله التوفيق .
> أعتذر عن الشارتات لدي صعوبة في رفعها  وممكن أحد الأخوان يساعد في رفعها جزاه الله خير .

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الشارت فى المرفقات

 السلام عليكم ورحمة
شكراً للشارت ياحاج سمير     ..  الحمد لله  الملكي  أعطى  مرتين   في كل  مرة أكثر من 40  نقطة .. الباوند فرنك  أعطى أكثر من 100  نقطة  وبمشيئة الله الطريق مفتوح  1.7680   اليوم  . تحياتي لشخصك الرائع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة
> شكراً للشارت ياحاج سمير     ..  الحمد لله  الملكي  أعطى  مرتين   في كل  مرة أكثر من 40  نقطة .. الباوند فرنك  أعطى أكثر من 100  نقطة  وبمشيئة الله الطريق مفتوح  1.7680   اليوم  . تحياتي لشخصك الرائع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مباركين عليك الربح ياغالى وبالتوفيق دائما

----------


## التدفق النقدي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير أستاذ سمير على مجهودك 
لقد قراءت الشرح في الصفحة الأولى و فاهمه جدا  
و لكن هل توجد تعديلات تمت على الطريقة خلال هذه الفترة و لو توجد إعدادات خاصة بالمؤشرات لو تسمح رابط للمشاركة التى بها المؤشرات أو شرحها 
شكرا مره اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله خير أستاذ سمير على مجهودك 
> لقد قراءت الشرح في الصفحة الأولى و فاهمه جدا  
> و لكن هل توجد تعديلات تمت على الطريقة خلال هذه الفترة و لو توجد إعدادات خاصة بالمؤشرات لو تسمح رابط للمشاركة التى بها المؤشرات أو شرحها 
> شكرا مره اخرى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله مثله 
بالنسبة للطريقة فلا يوجد اى تعديلات ويمكنك مراجعة الصفحات الاخيرة من باب المتابعة للتعرف على الشارتات

----------


## حسين الصائغ

السلام عليكم
الشارت التالي يوضح دايفرجنس سلبي لليورو دولار بين السعر ومؤشر الأوسما على شارت الأربع ساعات 
استاذ صيام اذا كان الدايفرجنس صحيح هل البيع من هنا ام لك رأي آخر وشكرآ لك

----------


## حسين الصائغ

اعتذر منك استاذ صيام ومن الأخوة اعضاء المنتدى عن الخطأ في الشارت المرفق للمشاركة اعلاه الشارت الصحيح هو المرفق الان ولاادري لماذا حصل هذا الخطأ انا اضطررت ان اغير اسم الملف عندي من d1 الى dd1 عندها اعطاني الصورة الصحيحة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> الشارت التالي يوضح دايفرجنس سلبي لليورو دولار بين السعر ومؤشر الأوسما على شارت الأربع ساعات 
> استاذ صيام اذا كان الدايفرجنس صحيح هل البيع من هنا ام لك رأي آخر وشكرآ لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
البيع كان المفروض من شمعة الهاى التى اغلقت انعكاسية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتذر منك استاذ صيام ومن الأخوة اعضاء المنتدى عن الخطأ في الشارت المرفق للمشاركة اعلاه الشارت الصحيح هو المرفق الان ولاادري لماذا حصل هذا الخطأ انا اضطررت ان اغير اسم الملف عندي من d1 الى dd1 عندها اعطاني الصورة الصحيحة

 بالنسبة هنا لا يوجد دايفرجنس لانه اخر قمتين لايوجد عليهم دايفرجنس بالاوسما حتى وان كان هناك شك فالماكد لا يدعمها لذلك لا اهتم بها

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
احلى تحية لاخي الاكبر الاستاذ سمير الصيام 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللهوبركاتة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> احلى تحية لاخي الاكبر الاستاذ سمير الصيام 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللهوبركاتة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تسلم ياغالى وان شاء الله امورك كلها طيبة

----------


## mohsen224

:016:

----------


## mohsen224

نسيت اغير الاعداد ل 14,3,3  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> 

  

> نسيت اغير الاعداد ل 14,3,3

 طبعا مع 14 لن تجد الدايفرجنس  :Big Grin:

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  باوند  فرنك  فريم 4   ساعات  وبالله التوفيق

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اليورو باوند فريم 4   ساعات  وبالله التوفيق

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  الباوند ين   فريم 4   ساعات  وبالله التوفيق

----------


## mohsen224

رغم انى مش مقتنع بالهبوط  :Emoticon1:

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  الباوند ين   فريم 4   ساعات  وبالله التوفيق

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مش عارف ليه الأخوة مش معطيين الأهتمام الكافي للدايفرجنس وبيبحثوا عن سر الفوركس الوهمي المفقود   والسر في أيدينا حالياً .  مرفق بس شارت  للباوند ين الآن  ولاحظوا  الربح لمن دخل . وبالله  التوفيق .

----------


## MR.dollar

الباوند ين فريم الأربع ساعات ما رأيكم

----------


## golden2000

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  مش عارف ليه الأخوة مش معطيين الأهتمام الكافي للدايفرجنس وبيبحثوا عن سر الفوركس الوهمي المفقود والسر في أيدينا حالياً . مرفق بس شارت للباوند ين الآن ولاحظوا الربح لمن دخل . وبالله التوفيق .

 والله يا ابو محمود مانقدر نترك مشاركة سواء ليك او للاستاذ سمير دون متابعة

----------


## أبومحمود

> الباوند ين فريم الأربع ساعات ما رأيكم

  تمام ياغالي  خش الآن  وخذ لك  40  نقطة  حلوين  ومبروك  مقدماً  إن شاء الله   . على الساعة كسر خط ترند .

----------


## أبومحمود

> والله يا ابو محمود مانقدر نترك مشاركة سواء ليك او للاستاذ سمير دون متابعة

 شكراً يا جولدن   الموضوع دا  من أهم  أن لم يكن الأهم   في المنتدى   المهم أيه أخبار الأسماعيلي .

----------


## golden2000

> شكراً يا جولدن الموضوع دا من أهم أن لم يكن الأهم في المنتدى المهم أيه أخبار الأسماعيلي .

 الحضري وصل

----------


## أبومحمود

> الحضري وصل

 
مبروك وإن شاء الله كله حيبقى تمام .
وشوف معايا الفرصة دي على اليور ين

----------


## أبومحمود

الدولار  ين   وباين   حتبقى  حفلة  أزواج  الين

----------


## golden2000

> مبروك وإن شاء الله كله حيبقى تمام . وشوف معايا الفرصة دي على اليور ين

 ان شاء الله صفقة موفقة بس الدخول كان بدري شوية

----------


## aalaa_bb

مكثورين الخير
بس ممكن تساعدونا يالاستوب
لوس كم ممكن يكون
مودتي واحترامي

----------


## golden2000

ممكن اليورو دولار

----------


## أبومحمود

> ممكن اليورو دولار

  يورو  دولار    باوند دولار   أسترالي  دولار   تحت المراقبة مستنيين  أي أنعكاس  وربنا يسهل

----------


## أبومحمود

> مكثورين الخير
> بس ممكن تساعدونا يالاستوب
> لوس كم ممكن يكون
> مودتي واحترامي

 وأياك ياعلاء و دايماً الأستوب في حالة البيع  فوق آخر قمة   والشراء  الأستوب تحت آخر قاع  وطبعاً  تضيف الأسبريد  و15  نقطة  وهذا ينطبق على معظم الأستراتيجيات .

----------


## MR.dollar

الاسترالي دولار فريم الأربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاسترالي دولار فريم الأربع ساعات

 خلى بالك فى ترند صاعد على الاربع فانتظر كسره افضل

----------


## saly2

استاذ سمير يوجد مؤشرات تستخرج الدايفر جينس هل هى افضل ام هذه المؤشرات فى المثال السابق

----------


## سالم عبدالعزيز

شكرا لك اخي سمير هل ممكن اتعلم وكيف اتعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير يوجد مؤشرات تستخرج الدايفر جينس هل هى افضل ام هذه المؤشرات فى المثال السابق

 اهلا بك سالى
المؤشرات السابقة هى مؤشرات عادية نستخرج منها الدايفرجنس مع السعر 
لكن هناك مؤشرات تعطى اشارات للدايفرجنس فشخصيا لا استخدمها ولكن البعض يستخدمها للتسهيل وللاسف اغلب هذه المؤشرات تحتاج نظرة الشخص للشارت لانه بها اشارات خطا وذلك افضل استخراجه بنفسى

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخي سمير هل ممكن اتعلم وكيف اتعلم

 اهلا بك اخى سالم
طبعا ممكن تتعلم فعليك بقراءة الشرح بالصفحة الاولى وحاول تقرا اخر 20-30 صفحة بالموضوع وشوف الفرص عشان تتعود عليها وتابع معانا واى استفسارات تحت امرك

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  منور يا أباعبدالرحمن ، ناقشنا عدة عمليات في الأربع وعشرين ساعة الأخيرة وتم الدخول ديمو لتأكيدها  والنتيجة في الصورة المرفقة بغرض التعلم وإضافة الثقة بالدايفرجنس لي وللأحبة . وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  منور يا أباعبدالرحمن ، ناقشنا عدة عمليات في الأربع وعشرين ساعة الأخيرة وتم الدخول ديمو لتأكيدها  والنتيجة في الصورة المرفقة بغرض التعلم وإضافة الثقة بالدايفرجنس لي وللأحبة . وبالله التوفيق .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ياغالى الموضوع موضوعك ونتمنى ان الاخوة يتعلموا فعلا وياخدوا ثقة فى انفسهم اولا  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## المعمر

ابداع والله 
يحتاج ايام حتى اكمل قرائته 
اشكر الجميع من اعماق قلبي

----------


## نبض حروف

السلام عليكم اتمنى تعتبروني معاكم لاني احب اتعلم الدايفيرجن  
بس سؤالي هل يصلح لكل الفريمات؟؟
وبالنسبة لنقاط الدخول هل افضل نقطة للدخول بكسر ترند ام عند تقاطع الماكد؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اتمنى تعتبروني معاكم لاني احب اتعلم الدايفيرجن  
> بس سؤالي هل يصلح لكل الفريمات؟؟
> وبالنسبة لنقاط الدخول هل افضل نقطة للدخول بكسر ترند ام عند تقاطع الماكد؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معانا ان شاء الله
وبالنسبة لشروط الطريقة فى الصفحة الاولى ويكون الدخول بعد اشارة فنية 
بالنسبة للفريمات الافضل الفريمات الاكبر يعنى 4 ساعات فيما فوق والفريمات الاقل يكون متفق مع الفريمات الكبيرة

----------


## نبض حروف

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اهلا بك معانا ان شاء الله وبالنسبة لشروط الطريقة فى الصفحة الاولى ويكون الدخول بعد اشارة فنية  بالنسبة للفريمات الافضل الفريمات الاكبر يعنى 4 ساعات فيما فوق والفريمات الاقل يكون متفق مع الفريمات الكبيرة

  تشكر يا استاذي سمير وان شاء الله باذن الله اكون متابع معاكم  :Asvc:

----------


## saly2

هل هذا يعتبر دايفر جينس

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذا يعتبر دايفر جينس

 نعم بكل تاكيد انه دايفرجنس

----------


## nice moon

تحية طيبة وبعد.. 
الاخوة الاعزاء، بقيادة المايسترو الاخ سمير صيام.. لقد اطلعت على اكثر من 200 صفحة  :Asvc: .
ولدي هذه الاستفسارات.
1- هل هناك طريقة لتحديد الاهداف ؟
2- اذا تكون الدايفرجينس وتم الدخول . ثم تشكلة قمة جديدة.. لكن ليست دايفرجينس .. كيف تفسر الحالة ؟ وما العمل ؟ 
كما في الصورة المرفقة.
ارجو ان يكون شرحي واضح. 
اخوكم النايس موون،

----------


## أبومحمود

> تحية طيبة وبعد.. 
> الاخوة الاعزاء، بقيادة المايسترو الاخ سمير صيام.. لقد اطلعت على اكثر من 200 صفحة .
> ولدي هذه الاستفسارات.
> 1- هل هناك طريقة لتحديد الاهداف ؟
> 2- اذا تكون الدايفرجينس وتم الدخول . ثم تشكلة قمة جديدة.. لكن ليست دايفرجينس .. كيف تفسر الحالة ؟ وما العمل ؟ 
> كما في الصورة المرفقة.
> ارجو ان يكون شرحي واضح. 
> اخوكم النايس موون،

 حياك الله  نايس مون  ، وجود الدايف لوحده لايكفي لقرار الدخول ، وجود الدايف إعلان أن هناك تصحيح أو إنعكاس للأتجاه ، السؤال هنا متى يكون الدخول ، والجواب أن يكون هناك نقاط مساعدة لأتخاذ القرار ومنها على سبيل المثال خطوط الفايبو   كذلك تشبع مؤشر أر أس  أيضاً خطوط الميوري أيضاً البولنجر  وغيره  وكل متاجر على الدايف يضيف نقطة أو أكثر  للمساعدة في أتخاذ القرار وأذا رجعت الى الى الفرص التي أضعها  ستلاحظ ذلك  ، لك  تحياتي .

----------


## nice moon

> حياك الله نايس مون ، وجود الدايف لوحده لايكفي لقرار الدخول ، وجود الدايف إعلان أن هناك تصحيح أو إنعكاس للأتجاه ، السؤال هنا متى يكون الدخول ، والجواب أن يكون هناك نقاط مساعدة لأتخاذ القرار ومنها على سبيل المثال خطوط الفايبو كذلك تشبع مؤشر أر أس أيضاً خطوط الميوري أيضاً البولنجر وغيره وكل متاجر على الدايف يضيف نقطة أو أكثر للمساعدة في أتخاذ القرار وأذا رجعت الى الى الفرص التي أضعها ستلاحظ ذلك ، لك تحياتي .

 الاخ ابو حمود.. شكرا على تفضلك بالرد.. لكن لدي استفسارات محدده ارجو الاجابة عليها..
لو تكون لدينا دايفرجينس بين قمتين.. قمة 1 وقمة 2. على الشارت. وقمة 1 وقمة 2 على المؤشر. مع وجود دايفرجينس.
وقبل الهبوط المحتمل. تكونت لدينا قمة 3 على الشارت. وقمة 3 على المؤشر. وفي هذه الحالة يجب ان نؤخذ بأخر قمتين (قمة 2 وقمة 3) كما ورد في ردود الأخ سمير صيام. في هذه الحالة ما هو التفسير ؟ هل يعتبر الدايفرجينس المتكون بين القمة 1 والقمة 2 دايفرجينس كاذب ؟ 
ارجو ان يكون سؤال مفهوم. 
ثانيا: هل هناك طريقة محدده لحساب الهدف كما في النماذج مثلا ؟ ام يرجع إلى المحلل وتقديراته ؟  
شكرا مرة اخرى على تفضلك بالرد. 
اخوك النايس موون،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ ابو حمود.. شكرا على تفضلك بالرد.. لكن لدي استفسارات محدده ارجو الاجابة عليها..
> لو تكون لدينا دايفرجينس بين قمتين.. قمة 1 وقمة 2. على الشارت. وقمة 1 وقمة 2 على المؤشر. مع وجود دايفرجينس.
> وقبل الهبوط المحتمل. تكونت لدينا قمة 3 على الشارت. وقمة 3 على المؤشر. وفي هذه الحالة يجب ان نؤخذ بأخر قمتين (قمة 2 وقمة 3) كما ورد في ردود الأخ سمير صيام. في هذه الحالة ما هو التفسير ؟ هل يعتبر الدايفرجينس المتكون بين القمة 1 والقمة 2 دايفرجينس كاذب ؟ 
> ارجو ان يكون سؤال مفهوم. 
> ثانيا: هل هناك طريقة محدده لحساب الهدف كما في النماذج مثلا ؟ ام يرجع إلى المحلل وتقديراته ؟  
> شكرا مرة اخرى على تفضلك بالرد. 
> اخوك النايس موون،،

 اهلا بك اخى احمد
المثال الذى وضعته تكون دايفرجنس على قمتين وضرب استوب وثم حصل قمتين اخريين وعليهم ايضا دايفرجنس 
الاول هنعتبره ضرب استوب وسندخل الجديد عادى وبالقمة الاولى والثالثة يعتبر ايضا دايفرجنس هو صحيح لكن انا احبذ اخر قمتين ولا يمنع ان يكون اكتر من قمتين

----------


## أبومحمود

> الاخ ابو حمود.. شكرا على تفضلك بالرد.. لكن لدي استفسارات محدده ارجو الاجابة عليها..
> لو تكون لدينا دايفرجينس بين قمتين.. قمة 1 وقمة 2. على الشارت. وقمة 1 وقمة 2 على المؤشر. مع وجود دايفرجينس.
> وقبل الهبوط المحتمل. تكونت لدينا قمة 3 على الشارت. وقمة 3 على المؤشر. وفي هذه الحالة يجب ان نؤخذ بأخر قمتين (قمة 2 وقمة 3) كما ورد في ردود الأخ سمير صيام. في هذه الحالة ما هو التفسير ؟ هل يعتبر الدايفرجينس المتكون بين القمة 1 والقمة 2 دايفرجينس كاذب ؟ 
> ارجو ان يكون سؤال مفهوم. 
> ثانيا: هل هناك طريقة محدده لحساب الهدف كما في النماذج مثلا ؟ ام يرجع إلى المحلل وتقديراته ؟  
> شكرا مرة اخرى على تفضلك بالرد. 
> اخوك النايس موون،،

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد أذن أبوعبدالرحمن ، حياك أخي نايس مون  كان جوابي لك في العموم للتعامل مع الدايفرجنس ، أما للحالة الخاصة التي أنت أرفقت شارتها  ففيها دايف مع الأستوهاستك بأعدادات 5-3-3   وهي تعطي إشارات كثير كاذبة   والأخوان هنا يستخدموه بأعدادات 14-3-3  فهي الأفضل فريم 4 ساعات . كذلك MACD - Color Osma  - CCI - RSI  هي أكثر دقة حسب تجربتي  وبرجاء الرجوع لقراءة الصفحات العشر الأخيرة ومشاهدة الفرص الموضوعة ،  لك تحياتي .

----------


## ahmedradwan

مثال حى اليوم يورو دولار دخول 1.4269 , ستوب 1.4304 حقق 65 نقطة و اسباب الدخول كالأتى
1-فشل السعر فى اختراق منطقة المقاومة 1.4268 jتم استخراج المقاومة من شارت اليومى
2-تكون نموذج Bearish Engulfing Pattern يدعم الهبوط وهذا يعطى اشارة بالبيع مباشرة و ايضا و جود شمعة  ,  Spinning top   مساعدة فقط
3- تكون دايفرجنس اوسما  عند منطقة المقاومة الرئيسية
4-موشر  ستوكستيك متشبع لفترة زمنية طويلة حتى مع طلوع السعر و يعطى اشارة لأسفل
كما تم شرحها من ديمارك لو كان السعر بيتحرك لأعلى و موشر فى منطقة التشبع لفترة زمنية طويلة يعطى اشارة قوية بتغيير الأتجاة ----------------نقطة فى غاية الأهمية
5-  موشر AC  كان معطى اشارة بالهبوط -------- ليست مهمة
لقد تم ترتيب النقاط على حسب الأهمية و اللة اعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> مثال حى اليوم يورو دولار دخول 1.4269 , ستوب 1.4304 حقق 65 نقطة و اسباب الدخول كالأتى
> 1-فشل السعر فى اختراق منطقة المقاومة 1.4268 jتم استخراج المقاومة من شارت اليومى
> 2-تكون نموذج Bearish Engulfing Pattern يدعم الهبوط وهذا يعطى اشارة بالبيع مباشرة و ايضا و جود شمعة  ,  Spinning top   مساعدة فقط
> 3- تكون دايفرجنس اوسما  عند منطقة المقاومة الرئيسية
> 4-موشر  ستوكستيك متشبع لفترة زمنية طويلة حتى مع طلوع السعر و يعطى اشارة لأسفل
> كما تم شرحها من ديمارك لو كان السعر بيتحرك لأعلى و موشر فى منطقة التشبع لفترة زمنية طويلة يعطى اشارة قوية بتغيير الأتجاة ----------------نقطة فى غاية الأهمية
> 5-  موشر AC  كان معطى اشارة بالهبوط -------- ليست مهمة
> لقد تم ترتيب النقاط على حسب الأهمية و اللة اعلم

 مبارك عليك الربح  :Good:

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

كيف الحال يااخي الاكبر سمير الصيام  :Eh S(7):  
وانا الفلف في المجنون لقيت دايفرنجس في الساعة والاربعة ساعة
واطلب من حضرتك تصحيح الشارت اذا غلط

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف الحال يااخي الاكبر سمير الصيام  
> وانا الفلف في المجنون لقيت دايفرنجس في الساعة والاربعة ساعة
> واطلب من حضرتك تصحيح الشارت اذا غلط

 بارك الله فيك 
الدايفرجنس موجود ولكن البيع الافضل يكون مع اى اغلاق تحت 155

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

> بارك الله فيك   الدايفرجنس موجود ولكن البيع الافضل يكون مع اى اغلاق تحت 155

 بارك الله فيك  وجزاءك الله خير

----------


## devman

أخونا الكريم سمير 
هل الحالة المرفقة ديفيجنس شراء حقيقي ؟
ومن أي نقطة يستحب الدخول ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخونا الكريم سمير 
> هل الحالة المرفقة ديفيجنس شراء حقيقي ؟
> ومن أي نقطة يستحب الدخول ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
نعم دايفرجنس والدخول كان بعد ان تم كسر الترند الهابط على الفريم

----------


## devman

جزاكم الله خيرا
يعني هذه فرصة فائتة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> يعني هذه فرصة فائتة ؟

 نعم اخى الكريم

----------


## golden2000

مثلث
في رائي لسه في ويفة نازلة قبل الصعود الصاروخي

----------


## سمير صيام

> مثلث
> في رائي لسه في ويفة نازلة قبل الصعود الصاروخي

 اتفق معك انه فى لسه صعود متوقع كموجة اخيرة له

----------


## abosalah

فرصتان للمتابعه الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله 
GBP/USD اربع ساعات    
AUD/USD اربع ساعات      :Eh S(7):

----------


## M-elgendy

> فرصتان للمتابعه الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله 
> GBP/USD اربع ساعات    
> AUD/USD اربع ساعات

  
جربت يا باشا تشوف الدايفرجنس على اى مؤشر تانى ؟؟ زى الماكد او ار اس اى

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصتان للمتابعه الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله 
> GBP/USD اربع ساعات    
> AUD/USD اربع ساعات

  

> جربت يا باشا تشوف الدايفرجنس على اى مؤشر تانى ؟؟ زى الماكد او ار اس اى

 تمام ياغالى انا شايفه من امبارح وفنيا مادام فوق 1.6600 فهو شراء ان شاء الله
لكن اللى يخوف شمعة الاسبوعى والتى تنذر بهبوط كبير
عموما سننتظر بداية الاسبوع وكما قال الاخ محمد اى تاييد من شموع او مؤشر اخر ندخل شراء ان شاء الله

----------


## muradkilany

اخى سمير لققد اخذت اليورو ين بيع  باستخدام نماذج الهارمونيك  ومن اساسيات الهارمونيك تكون دايفرجنس  فهل فى دايفرجنس على اليورو ين  ولا انا فهمته غلط
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير لققد اخذت اليورو ين بيع  باستخدام نماذج الهارمونيك  ومن اساسيات الهارمونيك تكون دايفرجنس  فهل فى دايفرجنس على اليورو ين  ولا انا فهمته غلط
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا

 بصراحة الشارت غير واضح حتى الفريم مش ظاهر 
هو الدايلى فى دبل توب ودايفرجنس فى التكون ومنتظرين تقاطع الماكد

----------


## muradkilany

> بصراحة الشارت غير واضح حتى الفريم مش ظاهر   هو الدايلى فى دبل توب ودايفرجنس فى التكون ومنتظرين تقاطع الماكد

 استاذى العزيز فانا لا املك الا ان اقول استاذى لانك معلمى  لو حضرتك ضغط على الشارت هيكبر وعموما هو ديلي وشكرا على سرعة الرد وان شاء الله سوف اكون ضيف تقيل على ورشتكم  لان الدايفرجنس جزء من اسلوب تداولى وشكرا مرة اخرى  يا معلمى العزيز

----------


## Abuwalid

السلام عليكم 
شد انتباهي GBP/USD وانا من عشاق الدفيرجنس 
لكن لاعرف متى ادخل واخرج فاستندت للبيفوت حسب اغلاق newyork market والمؤشر اقول انه في وضع Bearish حتى الان. 
وانا بتصوري المتواضع اعتقد انه راح يستمر لاقرب نقطه من S1 1.6496 مثل ماهو موضح بالصورة .. بعدها يصعد وهنا يكون معطيات ارباح الدفيرجنس ويكون الربح على خط البيفوت PP 1.6768 او قريب من الـR1 1.7203 . واعتقد انه ممكن تكون إليوت وايف الموجه 3 واهي غالبا ماتكون اطول موجه. راح اتأكد من أبوشهد او اخ سمير يأكدها. 
وانا انشالله راح اشارك بالعمليه بس متورط بالمجنون الحين ههه انشالله اكون نزول قبل ما اكون صعود بال GBP/USD. :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذى العزيز فانا لا املك الا ان اقول استاذى لانك معلمى  لو حضرتك ضغط على الشارت هيكبر وعموما هو ديلي وشكرا على سرعة الرد وان شاء الله سوف اكون ضيف تقيل على ورشتكم  لان الدايفرجنس جزء من اسلوب تداولى وشكرا مرة اخرى  يا معلمى العزيز

 اهلا بك معنا فى الموضوع ولا تقيل ولا حاجة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> شد انتباهي GBP/USD وانا من عشاق الدفيرجنس 
> لكن لاعرف متى ادخل واخرج فاستندت للبيفوت حسب اغلاق newyork market والمؤشر اقول انه في وضع Bearish حتى الان. 
> وانا بتصوري المتواضع اعتقد انه راح يستمر لاقرب نقطه من S1 1.6496 مثل ماهو موضح بالصورة .. بعدها يصعد وهنا يكون معطيات ارباح الدفيرجنس ويكون الربح على خط البيفوت PP 1.6768 او قريب من الـR1 1.7203 . واعتقد انه ممكن تكون إليوت وايف الموجه 3 واهي غالبا ماتكون اطول موجه. راح اتأكد من أبوشهد او اخ سمير يأكدها. 
> وانا انشالله راح اشارك بالعمليه بس متورط بالمجنون الحين ههه انشالله اكون نزول قبل ما اكون صعود بال GBP/USD.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للدايفرجنس يوجد دايفرجنس سلبى على الدايلى على مؤشر الماك لكنه لم يتقاطع بعد لكن شمعة اليومى والاسبوعى تؤيد الهبوط 
يوجد دايفرجنس ايجابى على الاستوكاستك على الاربع ساعات ويدعمه الدعم حول 1.6600 
لذلك ارى انه قد يكون هناك هبوط الى حدود 1.6600 ومنها صعود الى مرة اخرى الى حدود 1.6900 - 1.7000 ومنها هبوط مرة اخرى  
طبعا وجهة نظر قد تحتمل الخطأ

----------


## muradkilany

> اهلا بك معنا فى الموضوع ولا تقيل ولا حاجة

  جزاك الله عنى كل الخير

----------


## muradkilany

هو فى فرق بين الدايفرجنس والدبل توب او بوتون ؟؟؟؟ اصل وانت بترد عليا فى اول الصفحة قلت دايفرجنس ودوبل توب

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو فى فرق بين الدايفرجنس والدبل توب او بوتون ؟؟؟؟ اصل وانت بترد عليا فى اول الصفحة قلت دايفرجنس ودوبل توب

 الدبل توب او بوتون بيعتبروا دايفرجنس درجة تانية يعنى ليس بنفس القوة

----------


## muradkilany

> الدبل توب او بوتون بيعتبروا دايفرجنس درجة تانية يعنى ليس بنفس القوة

 اى الفرق بينهم لو سمحت

----------


## سمير صيام

> اى الفرق بينهم لو سمحت

 الدبل توب او بوتون يعتبر قمتين متساويتين ولا اختلاف بينهم وبالتالى تختلف عن قمة اقل او اعلى

----------


## muradkilany

> الدبل توب او بوتون يعتبر قمتين متساويتين ولا اختلاف بينهم وبالتالى تختلف عن قمة اقل او اعلى

 تعرف بجد والله مش مجاملة الكلمتين دول انت شرحت لى الدايفرجنس كلو اللى فى الف صفحة 
يمكن لانى عندى خلفية عنه والفوركس مش جديد عليا بس كدا من الاخر الدايفرجنس هو قمتين او قاعين الفنيات كلها بقى فى العثور على القمم والقيعان وممكن نقول انه تشبع السوق من حالة البيع او الشراء واقتراب مرحلة جنى الارباح او انعكاس السوق لو فى مؤشر عند حضرتك اشاراته صادقة الى حد ما ويبين لى الدايفرجنس سواء دوبل توب او خلافه وتكون اشارته ثابتة ما تتغيرش ولا يعيد رسم نفسه اكون شاكر جدا ليك انا عارف ان العين اصدق من المؤشر بس دا فى البداية بس
واسف جدا للاطالة على حضرتك ومن هنا ورايح هاخد راي حضرتك وراى اعضاء الموضوع الكرام فى اى شارتات او فرص للدخول وجزاك الله عنى كل الخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> تعرف بجد والله مش مجاملة الكلمتين دول انت شرحت لى الدايفرجنس كلو اللى فى الف صفحة 
> يمكن لانى عندى خلفية عنه والفوركس مش جديد عليا بس كدا من الاخر الدايفرجنس هو قمتين او قاعين الفنيات كلها بقى فى العثور على القمم والقيعان وممكن نقول انه تشبع السوق من حالة البيع او الشراء واقتراب مرحلة جنى الارباح او انعكاس السوق لو فى مؤشر عند حضرتك اشاراته صادقة الى حد ما ويبين لى الدايفرجنس سواء دوبل توب او خلافه وتكون اشارته ثابتة ما تتغيرش ولا يعيد رسم نفسه اكون شاكر جدا ليك انا عارف ان العين اصدق من المؤشر بس دا فى البداية بس
> واسف جدا للاطالة على حضرتك ومن هنا ورايح هاخد راي حضرتك وراى اعضاء الموضوع الكرام فى اى شارتات او فرص للدخول وجزاك الله عنى كل الخير

 بصراحة المؤشرات لوحدها لاتكفى لان لها اشارات خطأ 
عموما المؤشر فى المرفقات للمساعدة

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

استاذ سمير هل هنا دايفرجنس سلبي علي المجنون ام انه خاطئ

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل هنا دايفرجنس سلبي علي المجنون ام انه خاطئ

 هو فى الطريق الى دايفرجنس لكن لا نعتمده الا اذا حصل هبوط وحصل تقاطع للماكد او الاوسما اصبح احمر تحت الصفر

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> هو فى الطريق الى دايفرجنس لكن لا نعتمده الا اذا حصل هبوط وحصل تقاطع للماكد او الاوسما اصبح احمر تحت الصفر

 تعدد الاراء حول الصعود ما هي وجهة نظرك الشخصية اذا امكن

----------


## golden2000

ايه رايك نتكلم في اكل عيشنا ونسيب المواضيع التانية
كنت اتفقت معاك من فترة علي ان في ويفة خامسة واخيرة علي الدولار فرنك
وبعدها هنشوف صهود كبير حسب السيناريو السابق
هل انتهت الويفة الهابطة الاخيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه رايك نتكلم في اكل عيشنا ونسيب المواضيع التانية
> كنت اتفقت معاك من فترة علي ان في ويفة خامسة واخيرة علي الدولار فرنك
> وبعدها هنشوف صهود كبير حسب السيناريو السابق
> هل انتهت الويفة الهابطة الاخيرة

 والله ياغالى الترقيم اللى كنا بنقول عليه وقتها يعتبرالخامسة انقطعت لكن هل الترقيم مضبوط بقى ام لا نرجع لمحللين ايليوت فممكن ابو شهد يفيدنا فى هذا الموضوع 
لكن اجمالا الدولار فرنك عنده دعم اسبوعى عند 1.0600 وهو محافظ عليه للان

----------


## سمير صيام

> تعدد الاراء حول الصعود ما هي وجهة نظرك الشخصية اذا امكن

 وجهة نظرى الشخصية هو مازال حافظ على اتجاهه الصعودى

----------


## muradkilany

يا ترى الدايفرجنس دا صحيح يا استاذى العزيز ومعلمى الجليل / سمير صيام 
يعنى اتوكل على الله وادخل بيع ان شاء الله عقب افتتاح السوق
وجزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## muradkilany

دا دايفرجنس صحيح اللى على الفرنك ين  بين قمتين للسعر 
وشكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا واسف لكثرة اسالتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا ترى الدايفرجنس دا صحيح يا استاذى العزيز ومعلمى الجليل / سمير صيام 
> يعنى اتوكل على الله وادخل بيع ان شاء الله عقب افتتاح السوق
> وجزاك الله كل الخير

 لا انصح بالبيع لان الدايفرجنس ليس مكتمل ويكتمل عند تقاطع الماكد سلبيا فانتظر التقاطع افضل

----------


## muradkilany

> لا انصح بالبيع لان الدايفرجنس ليس مكتمل ويكتمل عند تقاطع الماكد سلبيا فانتظر التقاطع افضل

 ماهى اعدادات مؤشر الماكد اخى الفاضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> دا دايفرجنس صحيح اللى على الفرنك ين  بين قمتين للسعر 
> وشكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا واسف لكثرة اسالتى

 حتى الان ليس عليه دايفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهى اعدادات مؤشر الماكد اخى الفاضل

 الاعدادت الافتراضية وهى 12 - 26 - 9

----------


## muradkilany

> الاعدادت الافتراضية وهى 12 - 26 - 9

 شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
باوند ين فريم 4 ساعات  مستوي ، واسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## أبومحمود

أسترالي دولار  فريم اليومي     وفريم  الساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> باوند ين فريم 4 ساعات  مستوي ، واسأل الله التوفيق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
برغم وجود الدايفرجنس حتى على الدايلى والتحليلات الايليوتية بتقول طلوع واستغلال اى هبوط للدخول شراء وبصراحة شكل شمعة الاسبوع واليومى تدى الانطباع بمزيد من الصعود ده خلانى متخوف من البيع

----------


## أبومحمود

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> برغم وجود الدايفرجنس حتى على الدايلى والتحليلات الايليوتية بتقول طلوع واستغلال اى هبوط للدخول شراء وبصراحة شكل شمعة الاسبوع واليومى تدى الانطباع بمزيد من الصعود ده خلانى متخوف من البيع

 أبو عبدالرحمن بنتعلم منك الشجاعة المحسوبة ، اليوم مافيش أخبار مؤثرة  وأعتقد أن الشارت للباوند ين بيشجع . تحياتي .

----------


## أبومحمود

ودا شارت الأسترالي ،  وربنا كريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أبو عبدالرحمن بنتعلم منك الشجاعة المحسوبة ، اليوم مافيش أخبار مؤثرة  وأعتقد أن الشارت للباوند ين بيشجع . تحياتي .

 بارك الله فيك 
انا عارف لكن الفائدة اليابانية منتظرة الليلة والامريكية بعد غد ولذلك التوقع هو الصعود للدولار ين 
عموما الدخول الان متاخر ولذلك سانتظر الانعكاس للصعود 
او كسر الترند اليومى للبيع

----------


## أبومحمود

> بارك الله فيك 
> انا عارف لكن الفائدة اليابانية منتظرة الليلة والامريكية بعد غد ولذلك التوقع هو الصعود للدولار ين 
> عموما الدخول الان متاخر ولذلك سانتظر الانعكاس للصعود 
> او كسر الترند اليومى للبيع

 تمام يا أبوعبدالرحمن    الأسترالي أغلقت  من نقطة الدخول   والباوند ين  أخذت منه المقسوم ولله الحمد . نتابع في الغد إن شاء الله وربنا يكرمنا من فضله .

----------


## muradkilany

دا دايفرجنس صحيح ولا ننتظر شوية

----------


## سمير صيام

> دا دايفرجنس صحيح ولا ننتظر شوية

 والله هو محير بس بيطلع لسه وحتى الماكد لم يتقاطع بيع لسه

----------


## mohammed marzouk

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير هل هذا ديفراجنس يدعم الصعود ام كسر ترند 
فانا محتار هذا بيع ولا شراء :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير هل هذا ديفراجنس يدعم الصعود ام كسر ترند 
> فانا محتار هذا بيع ولا شراء

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن لا شراء الا اذا اغلق فوق الترند

----------


## ramy-abolail

استاذ سمير هل نبيع ؟؟؟ :Big Grin:

----------


## mohammed marzouk

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن لا شراء الا اذا اغلق فوق الترند

 طب وما هو الهدف يا استاذ سمير يعنى اغلق الصفقه عند انى سعر 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل نبيع ؟؟؟

 اهلا بك اخى رامى
الفرنك عامل دايفرجنس ايجابى على الدايلى وهو ينبا بصعود الدولار فرنك 
عموما لا نستطيع البيع الان لانه الماكد لم يتقاطع بعد للتاكيد على الدخول بيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب وما هو الهدف يا استاذ سمير يعنى اغلق الصفقه عند انى سعر 
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 ممكن تحط الاستوب تحت اللو وانت ونصيبك وخلى هدف قريب

----------


## ramy-abolail

> اهلا بك اخى رامى  الفرنك عامل دايفرجنس ايجابى على الدايلى وهو ينبا بصعود الدولار فرنك  عموما لا نستطيع البيع الان لانه الماكد لم يتقاطع بعد للتاكيد على الدخول بيع

 والله انا محيرني ... بدي اضرب و ثقل الضرب بس حبيت استشير ملك الدايفرجنس :Wink Smile: 
في شمعة انعكاس ؟
 بيع و ستوب فوق الهاي ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله انا محيرني ... بدي اضرب و ثقل الضرب بس حبيت استشير ملك الدايفرجنس
> في شمعة انعكاس ؟
>  بيع و ستوب فوق الهاي ؟

 ممكن على امل بعض التصحيح بس لالافضل انتظر اشارة من الماكد انه يعمل قمة اقل من القمة الاخيرة

----------


## mohammed marzouk

استاذ سمير هل الافضل الان الدخول بيع على اليور ين  
لانه يتم اعاده اختبار الترند  
ام الصعود هو سيد الموقف :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل الافضل الان الدخول بيع على اليور ين  
> لانه يتم اعاده اختبار الترند  
> ام الصعود هو سيد الموقف

 حتى الان ارى ان الشراء هو الاولى لانه فى قناة صاعدة على الدايلى

----------


## ramy-abolail

> ممكن على امل بعض التصحيح بس لالافضل انتظر اشارة من الماكد انه يعمل قمة اقل من القمة الاخيرة

 تسلم يا اخي العزيز
نتظر افضل :Eh S(7):

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اخي سمير هل هناك اعدادات للماكد تفضلها للدايفرجنس  من خبرتك الخاصة 
تحياتي وهذا الموضوع لا اشبع منه

----------


## فتحي

استاذي العزيز
هل الدايفرجنس صحيح وإجابي ..... واذا كان صحيح ندخل الان ام بعد تجاوز الماكد خط الصفر
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هل هناك اعدادات للماكد تفضلها للدايفرجنس  من خبرتك الخاصة 
> تحياتي وهذا الموضوع لا اشبع منه

 هلا ياغالى منور الموضوع 
بالنسبة للماكد فهى الاعدادات الافتراضية ولا يوجد اى تغيير فيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز
> هل الدايفرجنس صحيح وإجابي ..... واذا كان صحيح ندخل الان ام بعد تجاوز الماكد خط الصفر
> وشكرا

 اهلا بك اخى فتحى
الدايفرجنس ليس كاملا ونعتبره كاملا عند تقاطع الماكد ايجابيا لانه ممكن يستكمل الهبوط وبالتالى لا يتقاطع الماكد وبالتالى يضيع الدايفرجنس اللى بوادره موجودة الان

----------


## فتحي

بنورك يااستاذ سمير 
القصد ليس الاعدادات ولكن  خط الصفر الموجود في مؤشر الماكد 
وتحياتي على سعة صدرك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بنورك يااستاذ سمير 
> القصد ليس الاعدادات ولكن  خط الصفر الموجود في مؤشر الماكد 
> وتحياتي على سعة صدرك

 لا انتظر تقاطعه مع الصفر لكن مجرد تقاطع الماكد يعتبر اشارة دخول

----------


## فتحي

استاذي .....  يعني الشارت صحيح ولايوجد اي ملاحظة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي .....  يعني الشارت صحيح ولايوجد اي ملاحظة

 صحيح ان شاء الله

----------


## populustour

هل يمكن أن أعمل على فريم ربع ساعة با ستعمال الديفرجنس  
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن أن أعمل على فريم ربع ساعة با ستعمال الديفرجنس  
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 نعم يمكنك لكن يفضل ان يكون مع اتجاه الفريمات الاكبر

----------


## populustour

جزاك الله خيرا،إش رأيك أستاذ لو أضفت مؤشر مركز الثقل للإستراتجية لكي أحدد القمم جيدا وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا،إش رأيك أستاذ لو أضفت مؤشر مركز الثقل للإستراتجية لكي أحدد القمم جيدا وشكرا

 جزاك الله مثله 
لكن هل مؤشر الثقل يحدد القمم والقيعان 
اخى الكريم اخونا عرابى له طريقة بيتعامل معه بها نظرا لانه بيغير من رسمه فكيف اعتمد عليه كمؤشر قمم وقيعان وبعدين القمم والقيعان لا تحتاج الى مؤشر تحتاج الى نظرة العين لاستخراجها

----------


## populustour

شكر على تجاوبك ،أنا كنت أقصد نقاط الإرتداد التي منها تتكون منها القمم ومعلوم أن السعر غالبا ما يرتد عند ملامسته أطراف خطوط المؤشر وبالتالي ننتظر أنه يصادف دايفرجس كي تكون إشارة الدخول قوية،هذا ما قصدته أستاذ

----------


## بن شرعان

جزاك الله خير وفعلا الدايفرجنس يعطي توجه ممتاز للحركه

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكر على تجاوبك ،أنا كنت أقصد نقاط الإرتداد التي منها تتكون منها القمم ومعلوم أن السعر غالبا ما يرتد عند ملامسته أطراف خطوط المؤشر وبالتالي ننتظر أنه يصادف دايفرجس كي تكون إشارة الدخول قوية،هذا ما قصدته أستاذ

 فهمت قصدك عموما لو انت جربت كده جربها لفترة معقولة وقلنا نتيجة التجربة

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير وفعلا الدايفرجنس يعطي توجه ممتاز للحركه

 وجزاك الله مثله واهلا بك اخى الكريم

----------


## populustour

شوف سعدتك  لشارت الكيبل أربع ساعات كيف أن السعر بدأ يرتد من ملامسة خط المؤشر مع وجود بوادر ديفرجنس إيجابي

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف سعدتك  لشارت الكيبل أربع ساعات كيف أن السعر بدأ يرتد من ملامسة خط المؤشر مع وجود بوادر ديفرجنس إيجابي

 ممكن تحط الشارت لنراه جميعا

----------


## populustour

شارت في المرفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> شارت في المرفق

 طيب هنا المؤشر باى اعدادات لانه كما تعلم يعيدرسم نفسه 
عموما كما قلت لك جربه فترة وتاكد بنفسك انه ناجح بهذا الاسلوب ووقتها نقدر نتابع معاك هنا ونتابعها لايف ونشوف

----------


## muradkilany

ما رايك اخى سمير هذا دايفرجنس صحيح ام لا

----------


## أبومحمود

> ما رايك اخى سمير هذا دايفرجنس صحيح ام لا

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نعم دايف صحيح  والأفضل أن تستخدم المؤشرات  يدوي أفضل وأوضح  ( عفواً أذا  جاوبت بدلاً من أبوعبدالرحمن )   عموماً  مرفق شارت يدوي  وكان في شمعة إنعكاسية رائعة وللأسف ماشفت هذا الزوج أمس  . تحياتي

----------


## أبومحمود

هنا بعض الدايفات  لهذا اليوم  بغرض أن نتعلم من بعضنا  ، ووجود الدايف لوحده لايكفي لقرار الدخول ، وجود الدايف فقط إعلان أن هناك تصحيح أو إنعكاس للأتجاه ، السؤال هنا متى يكون الدخول ، والجواب أن يكون هناك نقاط مساعدة لأتخاذ القرار ومنها على سبيل المثال شمعة إنعكاسية أو كسر قاع أو أختراق قمة كذلك خطوط الفايبو و تشبع مؤشر أر أس وأيضاً خطوط الميوري أيضاً البولنجر وغيره من الأدوات وكل متاجر على الدايف يضيف نقطة أو أكثر للمساعدة في أتخاذ القرار . وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نعم دايف صحيح  والأفضل أن تستخدم المؤشرات  يدوي أفضل وأوضح  ( عفواً أذا  جاوبت بدلاً من أبوعبدالرحمن )   عموماً  مرفق شارت يدوي  وكان في شمعة إنعكاسية رائعة وللأسف ماشفت هذا الزوج أمس  . تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك يا ابو محمود 
كفيت ووفيت

----------


## أبومحمود

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بارك الله فيك يا ابو محمود 
> كفيت ووفيت

 
وبارك  فيك يا أبا عبدالرحمن   وجميع العمليات حققت مابين 40  نقطة  الى 200  نقطة حتى اللحظة    وأتمنى ان يتعلم الأخوان  من هذا الموضوع . تحياتي .

----------


## golden2000

خلي بالك  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## muradkilany

اى رايكم يا استاذة فى هذا دايفرجنس واحتمال للصعود ولا انا غلطان فى شئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## walid khaled

الرجاء تنزيل هذه الطريقة على ملف word     *المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس وشكراً*

----------


## muradkilany

وفى واحد على الاربع ساعات بيؤيد الساعة يا ترى كلامى صح ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

> خلي بالك

 
على فكره انا اهلاوى وبورسعيدى 
ولو البورسعيديه مش بيحبو الاهلى فأكيد كمان مش بيحبو الاسماعيلى  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اى رايكم يا استاذة فى هذا دايفرجنس واحتمال للصعود ولا انا غلطان فى شئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 بصراحة الصورة غير واضحة وهذا الزوج ليس عندى

----------


## سمير صيام

> خلي بالك

 بصراحة يا احمد انا لا احب التعصب الكروى باى شكل من الاشكال حتى لو كان الاهلى 
قبل ما تعمل حساب الاهلى او الاسماعيلى 
اعمل حساب الله اللى فى السماء لا الاهلى ولا الزمالك ولا الاسماعيلى هينفعوك وقتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> الرجاء تنزيل هذه الطريقة على ملف word     *المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس وشكراً*

 اخى الكريم
الطريقة موجودة على هيئة ملف PDF  فى اول صفحة

----------


## سمير صيام

> وفى واحد على الاربع ساعات بيؤيد الساعة يا ترى كلامى صح ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 حسب الصورة على الاربع ساعات مافيش دايفرجنس

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ سمير هل الدايفرجنس ده تمام ؟؟ 
ممكن ندخل الصفقه بيع وهدف اول نقطة البيفوت والثانى اول نقطة دعم ؟؟

----------


## golden2000

> بصراحة يا احمد انا لا احب التعصب الكروى باى شكل من الاشكال حتى لو كان الاهلى  قبل ما تعمل حساب الاهلى او الاسماعيلى  اعمل حساب الله اللى فى السماء لا الاهلى ولا الزمالك ولا الاسماعيلى هينفعوك وقتها

 والله العظيم عارف
انا بهرج علشان عارف انك رايحلهم
نقول حمدلله علي السلامة وصلت القاهرة ولا

----------


## M-elgendy

> استاذ سمير هل الدايفرجنس ده تمام ؟؟ 
> ممكن ندخل الصفقه بيع وهدف اول نقطة البيفوت والثانى اول نقطة دعم ؟؟

 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل الدايفرجنس ده تمام ؟؟ 
> ممكن ندخل الصفقه بيع وهدف اول نقطة البيفوت والثانى اول نقطة دعم ؟؟

 هلا ياغالى 
معلش موضوع بورسعيد هو اللى مؤخرنا 
الدايفرجنس صحيح ياغالى طبعا بدون كلام

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله العظيم عارف
> انا بهرج علشان عارف انك رايحلهم
> نقول حمدلله علي السلامة وصلت القاهرة ولا

 ماشى ياعم اللى بتهرج 
بالنسبة لبورسعيد انا هسافر الاحد ان شاء الله

----------


## anwar

الله يعطيك العافبه استاذ سمير
تعطيني المؤشرات المهمه

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافبه استاذ سمير
> تعطيني المؤشرات المهمه

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
المؤشرات موجودة بالصفحة الاولى 
لكن شخصيا انصحك بمؤشر العين لا غير

----------


## M-elgendy

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> المؤشرات موجودة بالصفحة الاولى 
> لكن شخصيا انصحك بمؤشر *العين* لا غير

  أقـــــــــوى مؤشـــر على الاطلاق  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أقـــــــــوى مؤشـــر على الاطلاق

 مش كده برضه 
الموضوع محتاج شوية تدريب لا اكتر  :Wink Smile:

----------


## M-elgendy

> مش كده برضه 
> الموضوع محتاج شوية تدريب لا اكتر

 
تماااام  فقدان التدريب هو الشئ الوحيد الذى يجعل للمؤشر ان يعطى اشارات كاذبه  :Big Grin:

----------


## anwar

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> المؤشرات موجودة بالصفحة الاولى 
> لكن شخصيا انصحك بمؤشر العين لا غير

 الله يعطيك العاقيه
انا نزلت كل المؤشرات 
بس ايهو مؤشر العين :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تماااام  فقدان التدريب هو الشئ الوحيد الذى يجعل للمؤشر ان يعطى اشارات كاذبه

 يبقى محتاجين المزيد من التدريب  لتقليل الاشارات الكاذبة  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العاقيه
> انا نزلت كل المؤشرات 
> بس ايهو مؤشر العين

 مؤشر العين هو عينيك  :013:

----------


## M-elgendy

> يبقى محتاجين المزيد من التدريب  لتقليل الاشارات الكاذبة

 نــخــف الاول من الزكام والانفلونزا ونكمل تدريب  :Big Grin:

----------


## k.e.n

دائما مواضيع متميزه........الى الامام..........

----------


## anwar

> مؤشر العين هو عينيك

 هاهاهاهاااااااا
والله سويت بحث ودور
وطلعت اعيونييييييييي :Teeth Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> نــخــف الاول من الزكام والانفلونزا ونكمل تدريب

 الف سلامة عليك ننصحك باكلة سمك معتبرة عشان بيظهر البرد فتخلص منه  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> دائما مواضيع متميزه........الى الامام..........

 الله يكرمك اخى خليل

----------


## فتحي

الحمد لله تم تحقيق الهدف (140) نقطة 
بفضل الله ثم بمساعدتكم الكريمة لك مني الشكر الجزيل
اعذرني استاذي فقد استعجلت في الدخول شراء لكان الهدف اكبر ولكن الحمد لله على كل شئ
واخبرك يااستاذ / سمير اني منذ فترة احاول دمج الدايفرجنس مع موجات wolfe بالرسم اليدوي فقط .
بعد اقفال الصفقة دخلت بيع الهدف 1.6494 قبل الارتفاع والدخول بهدف كبير 1.6315
حسب شارت العبد الفقير الى الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمد لله تم تحقيق الهدف (140) نقطة 
> بفضل الله ثم بمساعدتكم الكريمة لك مني الشكر الجزيل
> اعذرني استاذي فقد استعجلت في الدخول شراء لكان الهدف اكبر ولكن الحمد لله على كل شئ
> واخبرك يااستاذ / سمير اني منذ فترة احاول دمج الدايفرجنس مع موجات wolfe بالرسم اليدوي فقط .
> بعد اقفال الصفقة دخلت بيع الهدف 1.6494 قبل الارتفاع والدخول بهدف كبير 1.6315
> حسب شارت العبد الفقير الى الله

 ممتاز الدمج المهم تكون عارف ازاى تتعامل معاه وازاى تربح منه  :Good:

----------


## فتحي

شكرا على الرد 
منذ ارسالي لك الشارت بداية الاسبوع والسعر لم يتجاوز الخطوط الخاصة بالموجات 
والدراسة قائمة على التجربة والخطا . وشارت الدراسة اربع ساعات فقط

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نيوزلندي دولار فريم 4 ساعات دايف بيع   وبمشيئة الله الأخبار القادمة بعد ربع سلعة تكون لصالحنا، وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على الرد 
> منذ ارسالي لك الشارت بداية الاسبوع والسعر لم يتجاوز الخطوط الخاصة بالموجات 
> والدراسة قائمة على التجربة والخطا . وشارت الدراسة اربع ساعات فقط

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نيوزلندي دولار فريم 4 ساعات دايف بيع   وبمشيئة الله الأخبار القادمة بعد ربع سلعة تكون لصالحنا، وبالله التوفيق .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله هو فى سلع للبيع ولا ايه  :012: 
ان شاء الله الى نزول ياغالى

----------


## golden2000

> ماشى ياعم اللى بتهرج   بالنسبة لبورسعيد انا هسافر الاحد ان شاء الله

 تروح وتيجي بالسلامة يا كومندا لو رحت دمياط هتلنا شوية مشبك  :Big Grin:

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
هل هذا الدايفرنجس قوي على الاسبوعي والدلي 
ومتى يتم الدخول

----------


## Tato4all

استاذ سمير ايه رأيك فى الفرص دى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> هل هذا الدايفرنجس قوي على الاسبوعي والدلي 
> ومتى يتم الدخول

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حتى يكون الدايفرجنس صحيح ننتظر تقاطع الماكد ايجابيا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ايه رأيك فى الفرص دى

 بارك الله فيك
بالنسبة للفرص نعتبرها فى الطريق للدايفرجنس مادا لم يحدث التقاطع على المؤشر 
يعنى لو فرضا الدايفرجنس موجود ولم يحدث تقاطع سلبى مثلا للمؤشر بعد والزوج اكمل طريق الصعود فقد يختفى الدايفرجنس لذلك لا نعتد به الا اذا حصل التقاطع السلبى فى حالة البيع او التقاطع الايجابى فى حالة الشراء

----------


## mesterex

ألف شكر على المرفقات الجميلة
تحياتى يا ملك الفنى

----------


## muradkilany

اخى الغالى سمير بالنسبة اذا كنت استخدم الدايفرجنس بجانب الهارمونيك فما افضل مؤشر لى للدايفرجنس ال ماكد ام الاستوكاستوك ام الار اس اي  ام كل الطرق تؤدى الى روما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألف شكر على المرفقات الجميلة
> تحياتى يا ملك الفنى

 لا شكر على واجب ياباشا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى الغالى سمير بالنسبة اذا كنت استخدم الدايفرجنس بجانب الهارمونيك فما افضل مؤشر لى للدايفرجنس ال ماكد ام الاستوكاستوك ام الار اس اي  ام كل الطرق تؤدى الى روما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يا هلا بيك
بالنسبة لى الافضل هو الماكد بدون منازع

----------


## muradkilany

> يا هلا بيك
> بالنسبة لى الافضل هو الماكد بدون منازع

 شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## muradkilany

اخى العزيز سمير التقاطع السلبي دليل البيع زى ما انا موضح بالشارت ولا لازم الماكد ابو خطين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى العزيز سمير التقاطع السلبي دليل البيع زى ما انا موضح بالشارت ولا لازم الماكد ابو خطين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الاتنين واحد
التقاطع السلبى للماكد ابو خطين هو = تقاطع الموفنج مع الهيستوجرام

----------


## muradkilany

> الاتنين واحد
> التقاطع السلبى للماكد ابو خطين هو = تقاطع الموفنج مع الهيستوجرام

 اسف على الاطالة عليك  ممكن ترفق لى الماكد ابو خطين والهيستو جرام 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسف على الاطالة عليك  ممكن ترفق لى الماكد ابو خطين والهيستو جرام 
> ولك منى جزيل الشكر

 الماكد ابو خطين مرفق اما الهيستوجرام فهو الذى فى الصورة الموجود عندك

----------


## muradkilany

> الماكد ابو خطين مرفق اما الهيستوجرام فهو الذى فى الصورة الموجود عندك

 شكرا

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  الباوند دولار  فريم أربع ساعات  دايف بيع   وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## أبومحمود

تنبيه  لكل المتاجرين بأستخدام الدايفرجنس  برجاء فحص جميع أزواج الين فريم 4 ساعات  عليها دايفرجنس بيع  تابعوها  وبالله  التوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  الباوند دولار  فريم أربع ساعات  دايف بيع   وبالله التوفيق .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هو اجمالا حتى على الدايلى كسر ترند صاعد وهو اقرب للبيع منه للشراء

----------


## golden2000

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هو اجمالا حتى على الدايلى كسر ترند صاعد وهو اقرب للبيع منه للشراء

 الدولار وضعه ما يطمن يا ابو عبد الرحمن

----------


## سمير صيام

> الدولار وضعه ما يطمن يا ابو عبد الرحمن

 كلامك صحيح واليورو مازال صامد ولكن الباوند هو اللى وضعه غير مطمئن ايضا زى الدولار

----------


## M-elgendy

مش المفروض دايفرجنس ايجابى عالمجنون شارت 4 ساعات ده ولا ايه يا استاذ سمير ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش المفروض دايفرجنس ايجابى عالمجنون شارت 4 ساعات ده ولا ايه يا استاذ سمير ؟؟

 هو عندى مش ظاهر كده 
لكن عموما ارسم الخط من قاع الشمعة وليس اعلى كما فى القاع الاول

----------


## M-elgendy

> هو عندى مش ظاهر كده 
> لكن عموما ارسم الخط من قاع الشمعة وليس اعلى كما فى القاع الاول

  :Big Grin:  عارف بس بضحك على نفسى قولت يمكن انت تشجعنى ويطلع صح  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> عارف بس بضحك على نفسى قولت يمكن انت تشجعنى ويطلع صح

  :Boxing:

----------


## M-elgendy

> 

  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## سكوفيلــد

> هو عندى مش ظاهر كده 
> لكن عموما ارسم الخط من قاع الشمعة وليس اعلى كما فى القاع الاول

  طيب سؤال يا استــاذ سميـــر .. 
هـوا مش حســابات المؤشرات بتكــون على الأغلاق ؟؟ 
ليــه على السعر بنعتمد على الهاى واللو بتـاع القمــة والقــاع فى تحديد الدايفرجنس ؟ 
مش كان أولى نعتمد بردو على السعر الأغلاقـــات ؟   :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب سؤال يا استــاذ سميـــر .. 
> هـوا مش حســابات المؤشرات بتكــون على الأغلاق ؟؟ 
> ليــه على السعر بنعتمد على الهاى واللو بتـاع القمــة والقــاع فى تحديد الدايفرجنس ؟ 
> مش كان أولى نعتمد بردو على السعر الأغلاقـــات ؟

 والله السؤال اتسال قبل كده مش فاكر مين 
وكلامك صحيح طبعا لكن لابد ان ترجع الى معادلات المؤشرات هل فيها الهاى واللو ام لا 
وانا قلت ممكن نجرب ايضا الدايفرجنس مع الاغلاقات لكن لا حياة لمن تنادى

----------


## M-elgendy

المجنون 4 ساعات  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> المجنون 4 ساعات

 تمام ياغالى لكن هننتظر تقاطع الماكد لاعلى او الاوسما يكون ايجابى والا هيكون مزيد من الهبوط

----------


## M-elgendy

> تمام ياغالى لكن هننتظر تقاطع الماكد لاعلى او الاوسما يكون ايجابى والا هيكون مزيد من الهبوط

 
الله يطمنك  :Big Grin:                    :Cry Smile:     :Cry Smile:

----------


## muradkilany

يورو دولار نازل

----------


## سمير صيام

> يورو دولار نازل

 ده مش دايفرجنس لان الاتنين عليهم قمم اقل

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الكندي فريم 4 ساعات يبدوا  لي أنه شبع صعود ، منتظر أغلاق شمعة تحت 1.0955   للدخول  بيع  وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الكندي فريم 4 ساعات يبدوا  لي أنه شبع صعود ، منتظر أغلاق شمعة تحت 1.0955   للدخول  بيع  وبالله التوفيق .

  للمتابعه

----------


## أبومحمود

للمتابعه

----------


## M-elgendy

> للمتابعه

   :015:   :015:

----------


## هيف

سؤال للاخ سمير والاخوه المتاجرين في الدايفرجنس ...ماهو اقوى مؤشر جربتوه للدايفرجنس ؟؟ وهل استخدامه لوحده على فريم الاربع ساعات ينفع؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال للاخ سمير والاخوه المتاجرين في الدايفرجنس ...ماهو اقوى مؤشر جربتوه للدايفرجنس ؟؟ وهل استخدامه لوحده على فريم الاربع ساعات ينفع؟

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
اقوى مؤشر هو الماكد وطبعا يمكن استخدامه على الاربع ساعات

----------


## هيف

اهلا بيك اخي سمير ..طيب مافي مؤشر اتوماتك كذا يعني يظهر لي الدايفرجنس ؟؟ انا عارفه انوا في اول صفحه منزل مؤشرات بس من وجهه نظرك ماهي اقواها .. لان عندي مشكله من ناحيه تحديد البدء بالرسم ..انا فاهمه الفكره واقدر استخرجها من فرص سابقه لاكن تلخبطني الفرص الايف

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهلا بيك اخي سمير ..طيب مافي مؤشر اتوماتك كذا يعني يظهر لي الدايفرجنس ؟؟ انا عارفه انوا في اول صفحه منزل مؤشرات بس من وجهه نظرك ماهي اقواها .. لان عندي مشكله من ناحيه تحديد البدء بالرسم ..انا فاهمه الفكره واقدر استخرجها من فرص سابقه لاكن تلخبطني الفرص الايف

 مشكلة المؤشرات الاوتوماتيكية انه بها العديد من الاشارات الخطا وبصراحة لا انصح بها الا بعد التعلم واستخراجها يدوى افضل ولابد من التعود عليها

----------


## M-elgendy

> مشكلة المؤشرات الاوتوماتيكية انه بها العديد من الاشارات الخطا وبصراحة لا انصح بها الا بعد التعلم واستخراجها يدوى افضل ولابد من التعود عليها

 لذلك اقوى اشاره يمكن الاعتماد عليها تكون من مؤشر ( العـين ) فهى الاقوى و الاكثر مصداقيه وذلك بعد استخراج الفرصه  :Good:      مع الدايفرجنس مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك    :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> لذلك اقوى اشاره يمكن الاعتماد عليها تكون من مؤشر ( العـين ) فهى الاقوى و الاكثر مصداقيه وذلك بعد استخراج الفرصه   مع الدايفرجنس مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك

  :Good:

----------


## سكوفيلــد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الكندي فريم 4 ساعات يبدوا لي أنه شبع صعود ، منتظر أغلاق شمعة تحت 1.0955 للدخول بيع وبالله التوفيق .

    *أكثــــــر من رائع يا أبـو محمـــود*     :015:

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الملكي في المصيدة ، دايف + كسر ترند ، تم الدخول والوقف والهدف موضحين على الشارت . بمشيئة الله نودع الأسبوع وداع الرابحين ،

----------


## أبومحمود

> *أكثــــــر من رائع يا أبـو محمـــود*

 منور سكوفيلد    على فكرة الكندي  بيتمحك  عشان  يكمل     :Big Grin:

----------


## zizoman

هل هذه فرصه صحيحه على اليورو دولار ؟ :016:

----------


## أبومحمود

> هل هذه فرصه صحيحه على اليورو دولار ؟

 
إن شاء الله    نعم فرصة  صحيحة  ودخولي   بيع يكون بكسر ترند  أو  قاع   فريم  الساعة   وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## goldentiger8

مرحباا اخواني 
ورمضان كريم
هل تعتبر هذه فرصة او لااا...
و لو كانت اين ال TP
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحباا اخواني 
> ورمضان كريم
> هل تعتبر هذه فرصة او لااا...
> و لو كانت اين ال TP
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
هذه ملامح فرصة وننتظر التقاطع الايجابى للماكد لتاكيد الدخول ان شاء الله

----------


## M-elgendy

الفرصه دى مخصوص عشانك يا استاذ سمير   استرالى دولار شارت الاربع ساعات   فقط فى انتظار تقاطع الماكد السلبى وهذا ايضا مع وجود مقاومه   الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الفرصه دى مخصوص عشانك يا استاذ سمير   استرالى دولار شارت الاربع ساعات   فقط فى انتظار تقاطع الماكد السلبى وهذا ايضا مع وجود مقاومه   الشارت

  
تمام ياغالى 
لكن للايضاح هناك عوائق مهمة
ان الترند على الدايلى صاعد وشمعة الخميس ارتدت منه بشمعة بولش انجلفنج يعنى تؤيد مزيد من الصعود 
طبعا شمعة الاربع ساعات ستغلق ايضا بيرش انجلفنج وتؤيد البيع

----------


## golden2000

شوف النموذح دة شغال ولا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف النموذح دة شغال ولا

 النموذج دايفرجنس تقصد ولا تقصد ان الترند صاعد

----------


## zizoman

استاذى سمير لو تكرمت عاوز مزيد من الايضاح فى معنى التقاطع اليجابى للماكد والاستاذ محمود قال انتظر للفرصه حتى تكسر الترند او تغلق الشمعه تحت قاع لو كانت الفرصه بيه لو سمحت ممكن توضح وهل انا ممكن ادخل الفرصه بمجرد تشبع مؤشر ال cci صعود او هبوط ؟؟؟؟  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذى سمير لو تكرمت عاوز مزيد من الايضاح فى معنى التقاطع اليجابى للماكد والاستاذ محمود قال انتظر للفرصه حتى تكسر الترند او تغلق الشمعه تحت قاع لو كانت الفرصه بيه لو سمحت ممكن توضح وهل انا ممكن ادخل الفرصه بمجرد تشبع مؤشر ال cci صعود او هبوط ؟؟؟؟  وجزاك الله خير

 اهلا بك يا غالى
التقاطع الايجابى يعنى لو الفرصة شراء ان الماكد يتقاطع لفوق والعكس فى البيع
او يكون فى ترند ننتظر كسره او شمعة انعكاسية المهم يكون بيؤيد الدايفرجنس الموجود

----------


## golden2000

> النموذج دايفرجنس تقصد ولا تقصد ان الترند صاعد

  انا مش شايف دايفرجنس انا بتكلم علي المثلث

----------


## M-elgendy

> شوف النموذح دة شغال ولا

  

> انا مش شايف دايفرجنس انا بتكلم علي المثلث

 على حد علمى والله اعلم ان المثلث الصاعد يجب ان يكون الثلاث قمم متماثلين الى الحد المعقول 
وانا شايف اختلاف فى السعر بـ الـ 130 نقطه  :Doh:  
كمان انه رسم الترند يكون من القيعان ( من اقل قاع و انت طالع )
ارى فى الرسم الموضح ان الترند مرسوم فوق اخر قاع بـثلاث شمعات  
هذا مجرد رأى ولكن ممكن ان تفتح موضوع بالنموذج وتأخذ رأى باقى الاخوه 
انا قعدت 4 ساعات بدور على الدايفرجنس فى الشارت  :Big Grin:   
------------------ 
بعد اذنك استاذ سمير يعنى انا حبيت اقول رأى فى النموذج ( Sorry )

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
خمس شارتات  لخمسة أزواج  دايفرجنس بيع فريم 4  ساعات ، تابعوها والبيع بأشارة من فريم الساعة  وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## سكوفيلــد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> خمس شارتات  لخمسة أزواج  دايفرجنس بيع فريم 4  ساعات ، تابعوها والبيع بأشارة من فريم الساعة  وبالله التوفيق .

  يا ســلام.. 
طــول عمـرى أول ما اشـوف اسم " أبو محمود" , تلاقيــنى جريــت فتحــت المــوضوع عشــان اقـرأ المشــاركة   :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> خمس شارتات  لخمسة أزواج  دايفرجنس بيع فريم 4  ساعات ، تابعوها والبيع بأشارة من فريم الساعة  وبالله التوفيق .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله الفرص تتحقق كاملة 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبومحمود

أخي  أحمد  كلك ذوق وأنا سعيد بالناس اللي زيك ومشاركاتك ومواضيعك الراقية قيمة مضافة ومكسب لي . :Eh S(7):

----------


## سكوفيلــد

طيـــب ممكــن نحللهم واحــد واحــد  :Big Grin:   GBP/USD 
قنــاة صـاعدة على الدايلـى .. القنــاة حـادة جـدا , ما يوحى بأنها كانت فترة تذبذب استمــر حوالى شهــرين جائت بعد ترند صاعد قوى  
تم كسر الحد السفلى للقنــاة ( الترند الصـاعد ) .. بقـى السعر مدة يوم كامل خــارج الترند , ثم أعــاد الاختبــار فى اليوم التالى وأغلــق أيضــا داخل التـــرند  
وطبعا الدايفرجنس السلبــى عل الأربع سـاعات .. 
يعنى المعطيات اللى عندنا بتؤيــد الهبــوط .. 
كمــان احنــا كده نعتبــر فى بدايـة التــرند الهــابط .. يعنــى ممكــن ندخل بكســر أى ترندات صاعدة على فــريم الســاعة , ودى بتبقى صفقات جميلة جدا , حد يبقى يفكرنى  :Big Grin:  
أضف الى ذلك القنــاة الهــابطة على الأربع ســاعات  
أنــا رأيى أن ممكن نحط أوردر @ 1.6350  ( منطقة يشترك فيها الحد العلوى للقناة الهابطة على الـ 4 ساعات , والقمة السابقة على الـ4ساعات  , وأعادة اختبار الترند المكسور على الدايلى لو نفسه جابته  :Big Grin:  ) 
أو ممكن ندخل بكسـر 1.6206 .. أو حتى أعادة اختبـارها بعد الكسـر    :013:

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تمام  وبرضه محتاجين نطل على شارت الساعة   وده عملته بنظام   الخط  ، أتوقع أنه يبتدي رنج مع تصحيح بسيط للأعلى  ، لكن مش حاحط أوردرات  مسبقة ،  حستنى فتح شمعة ساعة  تحت القاع  ومنها دخول بيع إن شاء الله  .  وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## ابوخالد20

استاذ سمير والاحبة الكرام مارأيكم بالمجنون على الاسبوعي  من فترة وانا انتظر يقص الماكد على الاسبوعي

----------


## 10pips

فرص ولا اروع يا ابو محمود الله ,, وتحليل ممتاز من الاخ سكوفيلد للباوند / دولار  
بارك الله فيكما والله يديم الخير ..

----------


## tastas3280

متابعين وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
تحياتي لكل المشاركين في هذه الورشة و على راسهم  
الاستاذ سمير  
موفقين ان شاء الله و الى مزيد من التقدم 
اخوكم ابو ايمــن   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير والاحبة الكرام مارأيكم بالمجنون على الاسبوعي  من فترة وانا انتظر يقص الماكد على الاسبوعي

  :Good:  
بس الاستوب هيبقى كبير خلى بالك

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرص ولا اروع يا ابو محمود الله ,, وتحليل ممتاز من الاخ سكوفيلد للباوند / دولار  
> بارك الله فيكما والله يديم الخير ..

  

> متابعين وبالتوفيق

  

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
> تحياتي لكل المشاركين في هذه الورشة و على راسهم  
> الاستاذ سمير  
> موفقين ان شاء الله و الى مزيد من التقدم 
> اخوكم ابو ايمــن

 بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  ان شاء الله الفرص تتحقق كاملة  بارك الله فيك

 تحية عطرة استاذ سمير 
ارجو قبولي كتلميذ متابع في مدرستكم العامرة 
و لك كل الشكر و التقدير  
مع تسجيل اعجابي الشخصي   :Drive1:   :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحية عطرة استاذ سمير 
> ارجو قبولي كتلميذ متابع في مدرستكم العامرة 
> و لك كل الشكر و التقدير  
> مع تسجيل اعجابي الشخصي

 اهلا بك معنا والموضوع موضوعك ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> اهلا بك معنا والموضوع موضوعك ان شاء الله

  
شكرا لك يا غالي    :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تمام وبرضه محتاجين نطل على شارت الساعة وده عملته بنظام الخط ، أتوقع أنه يبتدي رنج مع تصحيح بسيط للأعلى ، لكن مش حاحط أوردرات مسبقة ، حستنى فتح شمعة ساعة تحت القاع ومنها دخول بيع إن شاء الله . وبالله التوفيق .

 حياك الله ابو محمود 
ممكن الان تكون نقطة دخول للديفرجنس الباوند \ دولار ؟ 
الستو كاستك معطي اشارة دخول مش بطالة بس الماكد لسه  
ما اعطى الاشارة  
تحياتي

----------


## fohame

استاد سمير هل هدا ديفرجنس ايجابي على الدهب
مثلث متماثل استمراري مكمل لصعود نتوقع كسر ضلع علوي لمثلث ويصعد  ظهور ديفرجنس ايجابي
مبين بخط اصفر

----------


## أبومحمود

> حياك الله ابو محمود 
> ممكن الان تكون نقطة دخول للديفرجنس الباوند \ دولار ؟ 
> الستو كاستك معطي اشارة دخول مش بطالة بس الماكد لسه  
> ما اعطى الاشارة  
> تحياتي

 أبو أيمن    أرجع الى شارتي  الخطي في آخر مشاركه     وضحت فيه  الأرتفاع البسيط  وهذا ماحصل ومنتظر  العودة لكسر القاع   وحا دخل بيع بأفتتاح شمعة تحت القاع  كما في الشارت والرأي  وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> خمس شارتات  لخمسة أزواج  دايفرجنس بيع فريم 4  ساعات ، تابعوها والبيع بأشارة من فريم الساعة  وبالله التوفيق .

  يورو ين  - فرنك ين - كندي ين  
كلها أعطت أهدافها   وفي أنتظار إشارة  من الباوند دولار  واليورو  دولار وبالله التوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاد سمير هل هدا ديفرجنس ايجابي على الدهب
> مثلث متماثل استمراري مكمل لصعود نتوقع كسر ضلع علوي لمثلث ويصعد  ظهور ديفرجنس ايجابي
> مبين بخط اصفر

 يا هلا بيك
بالنسبة لى وحسب الماكد والاستوكاستك ليس دايفرجنس والاوسما اخدت القاع الى قبله

----------


## سكوفيلــد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> خمس شارتات  لخمسة أزواج  دايفرجنس بيع فريم 4  ساعات ، تابعوها والبيع بأشارة من فريم الساعة  وبالله التوفيق .

  الفـــرنك يــن يكــون نموذج الرأس والكتفيــن .. 
نحدد الدخول بعد الكســر على الدايلى ان شاء الله ..   :013:

----------


## سكوفيلــد

> الفـــرنك يــن يكــون نموذج الرأس والكتفيــن .. 
> نحدد الدخول بعد الكســر على الدايلى ان شاء الله ..

  
وده الهــامش .. أى كــلام  :Big Grin:  
محــدش هيفهم منــه حــاجة ..

----------


## goldentiger8

مرحباا اخواني الاعزااء
ممكن سؤال
هل تعتبر هذه فرصة !!؟
او هيا فرصة متاخره   
ولو كانت ممكن شرح الهدف و التتوب
وشكراا

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> خمس شارتات  لخمسة أزواج  دايفرجنس بيع فريم 4  ساعات ، تابعوها والبيع بأشارة من فريم الساعة  وبالله التوفيق .

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
المشاركة هذه أرفقت بها  الشارت القديم  والشارت الجديد لمقارنه النتائج بغرض التعلم  واسأل الله أن يكرمنا جميعاً بفضله ورحمته . 
---------------------    
================================     
============================    
==========================    
===========================    
كل شارت من المشاركة  القديمة يتبعه الشارت الجديد   وعفواً إن كانت هناك لخبطه .  وبالله  التوفيق .

----------


## M-elgendy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> المشاركة هذه أرفقت بها  الشارت القديم  والشارت الجديد لمقارنه النتائج بغرض التعلم  واسأل الله أن يكرمنا جميعاً بفضله ورحمته . 
> ---------------------    
> ================================     
> ============================    
> ==========================    
> ===========================    
> كل شارت من المشاركة  القديمة يتبعه الشارت الجديد   وعفواً إن كانت هناك لخبطه .  وبالله  التوفيق .

  :015:  ماشاء الله عليك يا ابو محمود .. صائد دايفرجنسات مميز  :Good:

----------


## fohame

شكرا لك استاد على تصحيح 
وهل هدا دايفرجنس ايجابي usd/cad على فريم اسبوعي وتكونه عند فبيو 61 اي صعود ان شاء الله

----------


## fohame

وهدا زوج eur/usd دايفرجنس سلبي على فريم 4 ساعات وربما سيكسر ترند صاعد

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحباا اخواني الاعزااء
> ممكن سؤال
> هل تعتبر هذه فرصة !!؟
> او هيا فرصة متاخره   
> ولو كانت ممكن شرح الهدف و التتوب
> وشكراا

 عندى لايوجد الدايفرجنس الواضح عندك على مؤشر الاوسما الاصلى
لو الفرصة قديمة وضع اخر لكن لو الان فهى غير موجودة

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك استاد على تصحيح 
> وهل هدا دايفرجنس ايجابي usd/cad على فريم اسبوعي وتكونه عند فبيو 61 اي صعود ان شاء الله

 الدايفرجنس صحيح  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهدا زوج eur/usd دايفرجنس سلبي على فريم 4 ساعات وربما سيكسر ترند صاعد

  :Good:

----------


## goldentiger8

> عندى لايوجد الدايفرجنس الواضح عندك على مؤشر الاوسما الاصلى
> لو الفرصة قديمة وضع اخر لكن لو الان فهى غير موجودة

 اخي *سمير صيام
مشكور للمرور........................................
بس لي سؤال
ليه الدايفيرجنس مو طالع عندك ع مؤشر الاوسوما مع انه ظهر عندي  !!!!
وسؤال اخر 
بس ما اتاااخذني 
""أنت محترف و انا مبتدأ """
ليش لو الفرصة الان تكون"" غير موجوده """
يعني اظن الشروط كلها منطبقه ع الرسمة الي انا وضعتهااا ولا شو رايك
كمان مره اخي ما اتواخذني انا مبتدا و انت المحترف*

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي *سمير صيام
> مشكور للمرور........................................
> بس لي سؤال
> بيه الدايفيرجنس مو طالع عندك ع مؤشر الاوسوما مع انه ظهر عندي عند التجربة !!!!
> وسؤال اخر 
> بس ما اتاااخذني 
> ""أنت محترف و انا مبتدأ """
> ليش لو الفرصة الان تكون غير موجوده 
> يعني اظن الشروط كلها منطبقه ع الرسمة الي انا وضعتهااا ولا شو رايك
> كمان مره اهي ما اتواخذني انا مبتدا و انت المحترف*

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
كلامك صحيح الفرصة على الشارت اللى انت وضعته مضبوطة وكان يوجد شمعة انعكاسية

----------


## goldentiger8

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> كلامك صحيح الفرصة على الشارت اللى انت وضعته مضبوطة وكان يوجد شمعة انعكاسية

 مشكور اخي
بس خفت اكون فاهم شي خطء  :Teeth Smile: 
بس من وجهة نظرك كم تعطي الدايفيرجنس نسبة من 100%
يعني قوتة بالتحليل
وشكراا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخي
> بس خفت اكون فاهم شي خطء 
> بس من وجهة نظرك كم تعطي الدايفيرجنس نسبة من 100%
> يعني قوتة بالتحليل
> وشكراا

 مافيش شئ فى الدنيا 100%
وكل ما كان مع الترند يكون اقوى

----------


## zizoman

انا شايف انى دى فرصه ممتازه على المجنون وجود دايفرجنس مع تقاطع ايجابى للماكد وتشبع بيع من cci والهدف عند 153.32 عند مستوى فيبو 61.8

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا شايف انى دى فرصه ممتازه على المجنون وجود دايفرجنس مع تقاطع ايجابى للماكد وتشبع بيع من cci والهدف عند 153.32 عند مستوى فيبو 61.8

 الترند مازال هابط والدايفرجنس نعم موجود لكن ننتظر افضل الاغلاق فوق 154 حتى يكون الشراء مطمئن ويكون تم كسر الترند الهابط
وان كان شمعة اليومى تشجع على الشراء

----------


## zizoman

لكن ياستاذ سمير انا شايف ان شمعه اليومى شمعه انعكاسيه قويه وخصوصا انها على شارت اليومى فاعتقد ان الشراء مرجح بنسبة 90 %

----------


## سمير صيام

> لكن ياستاذ سمير انا شايف ان شمعه اليومى شمعه انعكاسيه قويه وخصوصا انها على شارت اليومى فاعتقد ان الشراء مرجح بنسبة 90 %

 ما انا قلتلك شمعة الدايلى ترجع الشراء

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اليوم  المشاركة  فيها  6  أزواج   وكلها فريم الأربع  ساعات  راقبوها  وأغتنموا الدخول فيها على فريم الساعة .   وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## muradkilany

ما رايكم بهذه الفرصة على AUDSGD  وخاصة فى دايفرجنس  على RSI

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اليوم  المشاركة  فيها  6  أزواج   وكلها فريم الأربع  ساعات  راقبوها  وأغتنموا الدخول فيها على فريم الساعة .   وبالله التوفيق .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
استاذ ياغالى  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايكم بهذه الفرصة على AUDSGD  وخاصة فى دايفرجنس  على RSI

 بصراحة الشارت غير واضح حاول تصغر الشارت شوية

----------


## muradkilany

> بصراحة الشارت غير واضح حاول تصغر الشارت شوية

 تحت امرك يا كبير

----------


## fohame

بارك الله فيك استاد سمير على تصحيح لي
استاد سمير اريد اتقان دايفرجنس بشكل جيد ولهدا اضع لك فرص قديمة كانت او حديثة وتصحيح لي
جزاءك الله خير
هده فرصة قديمة على زوجEUR/USD هل هدا دايفرجنس ايجابي صحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحت امرك يا كبير

 الامر لله ياغالى
بالنسبة للدايفرجنس انا مش شايف انه فى اختلاف بين السعر والمؤشر ومافيش دايفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك استاد سمير على تصحيح لي
> استاد سمير اريد اتقان دايفرجنس بشكل جيد ولهدا اضع لك فرص قديمة كانت او حديثة وتصحيح لي
> جزاءك الله خير
> هده فرصة قديمة على زوجEUR/USD هل هدا دايفرجنس ايجابي صحيح

  :Good:

----------


## fohame

بارك الله فيك استاد
وهدا كدلك زوجGBP/JPY

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك استاد
> وهدا كدلك زوجGBP/JPY

 تمام لكن لن نعتبره ايجابى الا لما يتقاطع ايجابيا ان شاء الله
لانه ممكن يكمل نزول

----------


## تاجر عملة

> تمام لكن لن نعتبره ايجابى الا لما يتقاطع ايجابيا ان شاء الله
> لانه ممكن يكمل نزول

 طب ما الستوكاستك متقاطع إيجابيا و لا لازم الماكد

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب ما الستوكاستك متقاطع إيجابيا و لا لازم الماكد

 الاستوكاستنك سريع جدا لذلك ممكن يتقاطع ايجابيا وبعده سلبيا 
عموما اجمالا احنا مازلنا تحت ترند هابط عشان كده التانى افضل

----------


## تاجر عملة

> الاستوكاستنك سريع جدا لذلك ممكن يتقاطع ايجابيا وبعده سلبيا 
> عموما اجمالا احنا مازلنا تحت ترند هابط عشان كده التانى افضل

 أستاذ سمير يا ريت لو تعرف موقع أشوف منه الشارت و أضيف عليه مؤشرات من عالموبايل بس تكون مواعيد شموعه مظبوطه أنا متابع على quote.com ‎بس مواعيد شموعه غريبة جدا يعنى مثلا الأربع ساعات الجاية هتفتح الساعة 10 و كمان فى أزواج رئيسية كتير مش موجودة . دمتم بود

----------


## محمد العزب

> أستاذ سمير يا ريت لو تعرف موقع أشوف منه الشارت و أضيف عليه مؤشرات من عالموبايل بس تكون مواعيد شموعه مظبوطه أنا متابع على quote.com ‎بس مواعيد شموعه غريبة جدا يعنى مثلا الأربع ساعات الجاية هتفتح الساعة 10 و كمان فى أزواج رئيسية كتير مش موجودة . دمتم بود

 http://www.dailyfx.com/charts/   :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاجر عملة

> http://www.dailyfx.com/charts/

  يا باشا دا عايز موبايل فيه جافا و انا موبايلي غلبان  :Big Grin:  ( علي فكرة جبت ال 73 اللي كنت قايللك عليها في الموضوع التاني لو في طريقة اشغل عليها الجافا يبقي تمام جدا )   :Eh S(7):

----------


## muradkilany

> ما رايكم بهذه الفرصة على AUDSGD  وخاصة فى دايفرجنس  على RSI

 حققت معى الهدف الاول

----------


## سكوفيلــد

> طيـــب ممكــن نحللهم واحــد واحــد   GBP/USD  قنــاة صـاعدة على الدايلـى .. القنــاة حـادة جـدا , ما يوحى بأنها كانت فترة تذبذب استمــر حوالى شهــرين جائت بعد ترند صاعد قوى   تم كسر الحد السفلى للقنــاة ( الترند الصـاعد ) .. بقـى السعر مدة يوم كامل خــارج الترند , ثم أعــاد الاختبــار فى اليوم التالى وأغلــق أيضــا داخل التـــرند   وطبعا الدايفرجنس السلبــى عل الأربع سـاعات ..  يعنى المعطيات اللى عندنا بتؤيــد الهبــوط ..  كمــان احنــا كده نعتبــر فى بدايـة التــرند الهــابط .. يعنــى ممكــن ندخل بكســر أى ترندات صاعدة على فــريم الســاعة , ودى بتبقى صفقات جميلة جدا , حد يبقى يفكرنى   أضف الى ذلك القنــاة الهــابطة على الأربع ســاعات   أنــا رأيى أن ممكن نحط أوردر @ 1.6350 ( منطقة يشترك فيها الحد العلوى للقناة الهابطة على الـ 4 ساعات , والقمة السابقة على الـ4ساعات , وأعادة اختبار الترند المكسور على الدايلى لو نفسه جابته  )  أو ممكن ندخل بكسـر 1.6206 .. أو حتى أعادة اختبـارها بعد الكسـر

   +120 نقطـــــة والحمـــد لله ..   :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

السلام عليكم 
فين رحتو يا اخوان محدش باين  
هو ثبت العيد عندكم ؟ 
احنا لسه عندنا رمضان ! على كل حال  
كل عام و انتم بخير   :AA:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> فين رحتو يا اخوان محدش باين  
> هو ثبت العيد عندكم ؟ 
> احنا لسه عندنا رمضان ! على كل حال  
> كل عام و انتم بخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
موجودين ياغالى والاخوة بيتابعوا فى الموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> +120 نقطـــــة والحمـــد لله ..

  :Good:

----------


## M-elgendy

دايفرجنس ايجابى على الـ CCI شارت 4 ساعات      
الخط الازرق يا باشا هو مستوى 78.0%  
اتذكر شخصاً ما ذكر لى ان المجنون يحترم هذا المستوى  :Wink Smile:

----------


## M-elgendy

وايضاً يوجد دايفرجنس قريب قد يتم تكوينه على شارت الساعه على المجنون ايضاً  
مؤشر الماكد

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس ايجابى على الـ CCI شارت 4 ساعات      
> الخط الازرق يا باشا هو مستوى 78.0%  
> اتذكر شخصاً ما ذكر لى ان المجنون يحترم هذا المستوى

  

> وايضاً يوجد دايفرجنس قريب قد يتم تكوينه على شارت الساعه على المجنون ايضاً  
> مؤشر الماكد

 تمام ياباشا بس لسيه محصلش اى تقاطع ايجابى على الساعة ممكن وقتها ندخل ان شاء الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> تمام ياباشا بس لسيه محصلش اى تقاطع ايجابى على الساعة ممكن وقتها ندخل ان شاء الله

   :Good:

----------


## zizoman

انا شايف فرصة دخول شراء على eur /jpy تحقق الدايفرجنس مع وجود شمعه انعكاسيه على الساعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا شايف فرصة دخول شراء على eur /jpy تحقق الدايفرجنس مع وجود شمعه انعكاسيه على الساعه

 تمام ياغالى لكن انتظر الماكد يتقاطع لفوق ان شاء الله

----------


## zizoman

انا  للاسف دخلت ادعيلى

----------


## zizoman

هل دى فرصة شراء :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل دى فرصة شراء

 القيعان فى الاستوكاستك لا تشجع بصراحة لكن عليه ترند هابط على الساعة لو كسهر ممكن الشراء خصوصا لو قفل فوق 0.9175

----------


## تاجر عملة

> أستاذ سمير يا ريت لو تعرف موقع أشوف منه الشارت و أضيف عليه مؤشرات من عالموبايل بس تكون مواعيد شموعه مظبوطه أنا متابع على quote.com ‎بس مواعيد شموعه غريبة جدا يعنى مثلا الأربع ساعات الجاية هتفتح الساعة 10 و كمان فى أزواج رئيسية كتير مش موجودة . دمتم بود

 أستاذ عزب بارك الله فيه إدانى سايت و منفعش . قولت أفكر حضرتك بالسؤال بس  ,,,,

----------


## goldentiger8

السلام عليكم اخواني
بس سؤال هل تعتبر هذه فرصة للدايفيرج
؟!!!!
وشكراا

----------


## zizoman

هل دى فرصه قويه لشراء المجنون على الساعه اذ اغلقت الشمعه فوق الترند الهابط مع التقاطع اليجابى للماكد :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> بس سؤال هل تعتبر هذه فرصة للدايفيرج
> ؟!!!!
> وشكراا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن لا يعتبر مكتمل الا اذا تقاطع الاوسما فوق الصفر او تم كسر ترند هابط

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل دى فرصه قويه لشراء المجنون على الساعه اذ اغلقت الشمعه فوق الترند الهابط مع التقاطع اليجابى للماكد

 الدايفرجنس صحيح 
لكن فى حالة الترند الهابط يفضل الدخول على فريم الساعة مع الدايفرجنس السلبى

----------


## zizoman

فرصة الشراء على ال usd/jpy

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة الشراء على ال usd/jpy

 تمام ياغالى بس ارسم الترند الهابط وادخل مع اختراقه ان شاء الله

----------


## zizoman

استاذ سمير المدة اللى انا بنتظرها لكسر الترند للدخول فى الفرصه بتضيع كتير من الربح ايه رايك فى الموضوع ده؟ وكام بيكون الهدف بعد كسر الترند ف اى عمله؟

----------


## تاجر عملة

> استاذ سمير المدة اللى انا بنتظرها لكسر الترند للدخول فى الفرصه بتضيع كتير من الربح ايه رايك فى الموضوع ده؟ وكام بيكون الهدف بعد كسر الترند ف اى عمله؟

 نفس السؤال

----------


## M-elgendy

> استاذ سمير المدة اللى انا بنتظرها لكسر الترند للدخول فى الفرصه بتضيع كتير من الربح ايه رايك فى الموضوع ده؟ وكام بيكون الهدف بعد كسر الترند ف اى عمله؟

  

> نفس السؤال

 عارف ان انا مش الاستاذ سمير  :Big Grin:  بس احب اكتب وجهة نظرى بخصوص النقطه دى 
انا من رأيي ان اى ترند سواء صاعد او هابط لازم بعد الكسر او الاختراق يحصل اعادة اختبار للسعر المكسور او المخترق وهذا يكون فيه تراجع السعر وممكن من عندها يكون الدخول فى الصفقه حسب الاتجاه  
وبهذا يكون لم يضيع من الربح الا اقل القليل جدا 
ولحظات وسأرفق شارتات لما اتحدث عنه  
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## M-elgendy

هذا مثال على شارت الاربع ساعات لزوج الـ الاسترالى/ين     المنطقه المحدده بالمنحنى الاخضر هى الفتره الذى كسر فيها السعر الترند الهابط ومن ثم 
اعاد الاختبار وصعد حتى الخط السفلى من الترند الهابط واذا دققت قليلا فى الرسم البيانى 
ستلاحظ شمعه بيع محروقه من الاتجاهين وهى فى الاصل شمعة حيره (( فى اعتبارى )) .. يجب الانتظار شمعه اخرى للتأكيد من الاتجاه (ولكن معظم الناس تنخدع وتدخل بعد هذه الشمعه مباشرتاً ولكن يجب التأكيد بشمعة بيع مثاليه .. وبالنسبه لوقف الخساره سيكون اعلى قمه سجلها الزوج قبل كسر الترند والهدف يحدد حسب مستويات فيبوناتشى
او حسب مستويات الدعم كأهداف وبكسرها يكون الدعم الثانى وهكذا  
اتمنى ان اكون قدمت شئ مفيد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## zizoman

مشكوووور يامعلم :]

----------


## تاجر عملة

> هذا مثال على شارت الاربع ساعات لزوج الـ الاسترالى/ين     المنطقه المحدده بالمنحنى الاخضر هى الفتره الذى كسر فيها السعر الترند الهابط ومن ثم 
> اعاد الاختبار وصعد حتى الخط السفلى من الترند الهابط واذا دققت قليلا فى الرسم البيانى 
> ستلاحظ شمعه بيع محروقه من الاتجاهين وهى فى الاصل شمعة حيره (( فى اعتبارى )) .. يجب الانتظار شمعه اخرى للتأكيد من الاتجاه (ولكن معظم الناس تنخدع وتدخل بعد هذه الشمعه مباشرتاً ولكن يجب التأكيد بشمعة بيع مثاليه .. وبالنسبه لوقف الخساره سيكون اعلى قمه سجلها الزوج قبل كسر الترند والهدف يحدد حسب مستويات فيبوناتشى
> او حسب مستويات الدعم كأهداف وبكسرها يكون الدعم الثانى وهكذا  
> اتمنى ان اكون قدمت شئ مفيد

 كدا تمام أوى يا باشا فى دايفرجنس إيجابى على اليوروفرنك الأربع ساعات يا ريت تبص عليه و تقول رأيك .  دمت بود

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير المدة اللى انا بنتظرها لكسر الترند للدخول فى الفرصه بتضيع كتير من الربح ايه رايك فى الموضوع ده؟ وكام بيكون الهدف بعد كسر الترند ف اى عمله؟

  

> نفس السؤال

  

> عارف ان انا مش الاستاذ سمير  بس احب اكتب وجهة نظرى بخصوص النقطه دى 
> انا من رأيي ان اى ترند سواء صاعد او هابط لازم بعد الكسر او الاختراق يحصل اعادة اختبار للسعر المكسور او المخترق وهذا يكون فيه تراجع السعر وممكن من عندها يكون الدخول فى الصفقه حسب الاتجاه  
> وبهذا يكون لم يضيع من الربح الا اقل القليل جدا 
> ولحظات وسأرفق شارتات لما اتحدث عنه  
> بالتوفيق

 بارك فى الاخ محمد
بس عايز اوضح انه حتى لو خسرت بعض النقاط فى سبيل زيادة نسبة ضمان الصفقة فاعتبر انه مش كتير

----------


## هيف

مرحبا استاذ سمير .. يمكن يكون سؤالي مكرر وارجو العفو حيث ان الموضوع كبير جدا .. وسؤالي ماهي افضل طريقه للدخول عند التأكد من تكون الدايفرجنس من وجهة نظرك ومتابعتك للصفقات ؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

> مرحبا استاذ سمير .. يمكن يكون سؤالي مكرر وارجو العفو حيث ان الموضوع كبير جدا .. وسؤالي ماهي افضل طريقه للدخول عند التأكد من تكون الدايفرجنس من وجهة نظرك ومتابعتك للصفقات ؟؟

 
ممكن ارد مكان الاستاذ سمير ..  :Asvc:  
من واقع خبرتى البسيطه وتجربتى .. ان افضل دخول هو وجود شمعة انعكاس او ارتداد من مستوى فيبوناتشى او عند منطقة دعم او مقاومه حسب اتجاه الصفقه 
تحياتى  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا استاذ سمير .. يمكن يكون سؤالي مكرر وارجو العفو حيث ان الموضوع كبير جدا .. وسؤالي ماهي افضل طريقه للدخول عند التأكد من تكون الدايفرجنس من وجهة نظرك ومتابعتك للصفقات ؟؟

  

> ممكن ارد مكان الاستاذ سمير ..  
> من واقع خبرتى البسيطه وتجربتى .. ان افضل دخول هو وجود شمعة انعكاس او ارتداد من مستوى فيبوناتشى او عند منطقة دعم او مقاومه حسب اتجاه الصفقه 
> تحياتى

 تمام يا غالى وزود عليها كسر ترند او نموذج

----------


## M-elgendy

> كدا تمام أوى يا باشا فى دايفرجنس إيجابى على اليوروفرنك الأربع ساعات يا ريت تبص عليه و تقول رأيك .  دمت بود

 انا اسف جدا عالتأخير لسه شايف المشاركه دلوقتى  :Asvc:  
وبالنسبه للدايفرجنس فهو غير واضح بشكل دقيق عندى ممكن تنتظر الاستاذ سمير صيام يجاوب عليك 
ولكن بالنسبه لرأيى عموماً  
فهذا شارت الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا اسف جدا عالتأخير لسه شايف المشاركه دلوقتى  
> وبالنسبه للدايفرجنس فهو غير واضح بشكل دقيق عندى ممكن تنتظر الاستاذ سمير صيام يجاوب عليك 
> ولكن بالنسبه لرأيى عموماً  
> فهذا شارت الاربع ساعات

 الدايفرجنس نعم موجود بس يفضل كسر ترند الاربع ساعات والا هيمكل نزول

----------


## zizoman

دايفرجنس واضح بشمعه انعكاسيه ننتظر الاغلاق

----------


## M-elgendy

> دايفرجنس واضح بشمعه انعكاسيه ننتظر الاغلاق

 
تمام يا باشا وايضاً هذه المنطقه هى منطقة دعم يومى ومستوى 61.8 فيبوناتشى  
احتمال الهبوط والبيع بعقد صغير  :Wink Smile:

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

السلام عليكم  
تحياتي استاذ سمير  
لو سمحت استاذي الكريم هل في جدول يوضح العلاقة بين الموشرات مثل الداو جونز 
و ناسدك مع العملات و خاصة الرئيسية منها ؟ 
اسف لان السؤال خارج عن الموضوع بس طمعا في كرم اخلاقك و حلمك  
و لك شكري و تقديري   :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يوجد عدة فرص لعدد من الأزواج  على الشباب البحث عنها وأقتناصها عندي ظرف هذه اليومين وبالكاد رفعت الفرصة المرفقة بعد محاولات . السهم يوضح منطقة الدخول والهدف القريب  والدخول بفتح شمعة نص ساعة تحت الخط وخاصة بعد الأخبار  نص ساعة من الآن . وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## goldentiger8

السلام عليكم اخواني
شوو رايكم بهذي الفرصة ؟؟؟

----------


## تاجر عملة

فى فرصة عالباوند ين ساعة و أربع ساعات

----------


## fohame

استاد سمير بارك الله فيك هل هدا دافرجنس سلبي GBP/USD على فريم ساعة
حيث كسر قناة صاعدة الي اسفل وتقطع ماكد سلبي مما ياكد نزول

----------


## fohame

وهدا زوج كدلكAUD//CAD على فريم ساعة دافرجنس سلبي ننتظر حتى كسر ترند صاعد
وتقاطع ماكد دو خطين سلبي ودخول بيع

----------


## fohame

استاد سمير اريد ان استفسر عن هده صفقة حيث ظهور دافرجنس سلبي علىفريم نصف ساعة لدهب
كنت اتوقع نزول اكثر ولكن نزل قليلا ثم صاعد رغم تقاطع ماكد سلبي عكس سعر صعودا

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأسترالي دولار  فريم 4 ساعات   ، والدخول موضح في شارت فريم الساعة . وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## أبومحمود

يورو ين  فريم 4 ساعات  بالأمكان البيع من السعر الحالي   وقف الخسارة فوق الخط الأبيض وبالله التوفيق

----------


## أبومحمود

باوند ين  فريم 4 ساعات ولكم حرية الدخول حسب العلامة الزرقاء  أو  الخط النازل  وبالله التوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> دايفرجنس واضح بشمعه انعكاسيه ننتظر الاغلاق

 الدايفرجنس صحيح حسب الصورة على السى سى اى لكن على الماكد دايفرجنس ايجابى 
واجمالا يفضل اننا على الساعة نمشى مع اتجاه الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> تحياتي استاذ سمير  
> لو سمحت استاذي الكريم هل في جدول يوضح العلاقة بين الموشرات مثل الداو جونز 
> و ناسدك مع العملات و خاصة الرئيسية منها ؟ 
> اسف لان السؤال خارج عن الموضوع بس طمعا في كرم اخلاقك و حلمك  
> و لك شكري و تقديري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بهذين الموضوعين واخونا رمضان لن يقصر ان شاء الله فى حال اى سؤال اخر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65635.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> شوو رايكم بهذي الفرصة ؟؟؟

 الفرصة صحيحة لكن هناك دعم على الساة على 1.7315 لابد من الاغلاق اسفله

----------


## سمير صيام

> فى فرصة عالباوند ين ساعة و أربع ساعات

 عليك 75 قرش
فين الشارت  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاد سمير بارك الله فيك هل هدا دافرجنس سلبي GBP/USD على فريم ساعة
> حيث كسر قناة صاعدة الي اسفل وتقطع ماكد سلبي مما ياكد نزول

  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهدا زوج كدلكAUD//CAD على فريم ساعة دافرجنس سلبي ننتظر حتى كسر ترند صاعد
> وتقاطع ماكد دو خطين سلبي ودخول بيع

  :Good:  
ماشاء الله انت استاذ اهو

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاد سمير اريد ان استفسر عن هده صفقة حيث ظهور دافرجنس سلبي علىفريم نصف ساعة لدهب
> كنت اتوقع نزول اكثر ولكن نزل قليلا ثم صاعد رغم تقاطع ماكد سلبي عكس سعر صعودا

 الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن خلى بالك ان القمة الاولى كانت مقاومة وكسرت واصبحت دعم وبالتالى محتاج كسرها لتبيع لانى السعر قريب منه

----------


## سمير صيام

> باوند ين  فريم 4 ساعات ولكم حرية الدخول حسب العلامة الزرقاء  أو  الخط النازل  وبالله التوفيق

 ربنا يبارك فيك يا ابو محمود

----------


## سكوفيلــد

الدولار يـــن : دايفرجنس سلبــى على الأربع ســاعات على الــCCI والستوكــاستك + شمعــة دوجى مثاليــة جائت بعد صعـــود قــوى + ارتطــام بالتــرند الهـــابط على الأربع ســاعات   الدخــول بعد كســر التــرند الصــاعد على الســاعـة   نفس الكلام على المجنـــون ..  استــاذ سميــر .. أوعـى يكـون اللى مبيحطـش شارت بيدفع 75 قــرش !  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الدولار يـــن : دايفرجنس سلبــى على الأربع ســاعات على الــCCI والستوكــاستك + شمعــة دوجى مثاليــة جائت بعد صعـــود قــوى + ارتطــام بالتــرند الهـــابط على الأربع ســاعات   الدخــول بعد كســر التــرند الصــاعد على الســاعـة   نفس الكلام على المجنـــون ..  استــاذ سميــر .. أوعـى يكـون اللى مبيحطـش شارت بيدفع 75 قــرش !

 هلا ياباشا
الشمعة ليست دوجى لانك شايفها على ال تريد وشموع ال تريد غير صحيحة على الاربع ساعات 
طبعا الدايفرجنس على السى سى اى ليس فى القمم ولكن بين القمم والقيعان له وده يضعفه خصوصا انه فى دايفرجنس ايجابى للماكد والاستوكاستك  
صحيح الترند هابط والبيع اولى لكن ممكن يكون هبوط قليل لاستكمال الصعود

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> السلام عليكم  
> تحياتي استاذ سمير  
> لو سمحت استاذي الكريم هل في جدول يوضح العلاقة بين الموشرات مثل الداو جونز 
> و ناسدك مع العملات و خاصة الرئيسية منها ؟ 
> اسف لان السؤال خارج عن الموضوع بس طمعا في كرم اخلاقك و حلمك  
> و لك شكري و تقديري

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> عليك بهذين الموضوعين واخونا رمضان لن يقصر ان شاء الله فى حال اى سؤال اخر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65635.html

   السلام عليكم  
اتفضل ياباشا    ربط الداو جونز بحركة العملات    :Eh S(7):

----------


## سكوفيلــد

> هلا ياباشا  الشمعة ليست دوجى لانك شايفها على ال تريد وشموع ال تريد غير صحيحة على الاربع ساعات  طبعا الدايفرجنس على السى سى اى ليس فى القمم ولكن بين القمم والقيعان له وده يضعفه خصوصا انه فى دايفرجنس ايجابى للماكد والاستوكاستك   صحيح الترند هابط والبيع اولى لكن ممكن يكون هبوط قليل لاستكمال الصعود

 يــــاااااااااااه يا استـــاذ سميــر .. بعد العمر ده كله بتقوللى شموع التريد غير صحيحة ؟  :Big Grin:   طيب أى منصـــة مظبـــوطة ؟؟  وأيــه رأيك فى FXDD ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يــــاااااااااااه يا استـــاذ سميــر .. بعد العمر ده كله بتقوللى شموع التريد غير صحيحة ؟   طيب أى منصـــة مظبـــوطة ؟؟  وأيــه رأيك فى FXDD ؟

  بالعكس انا دائما اتابع ال تريد ومازال برنامجى المفضل لكن توقيت اغلاق الشموع كما تعلم غير صحيح وبالتالى الجا الى مراجعة fxdd كمثال لارى الشموع متوافقة معه ام لا

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  عليك بهذين الموضوعين واخونا رمضان لن يقصر ان شاء الله فى حال اى سؤال اخر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65635.html

 الف شكر استاذ سمير 
جزاك الله خيرا   :Hands:

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> السلام عليكم   اتفضل ياباشا   ربط الداو جونز بحركة العملات

 الف شكر استاذ رمضان 
جزاك الله كل خير  
و الشكر موصول للاخ طارق على مجهوده 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا    :Big Grin:   :Good:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

الاخوه الكرام الموضوع كبير جدا جدا 
هل فيه ملخص له ومؤشرات افضل شىء
وافضل فريم لاستخدامه
ياريت الاستجابه والموضوع ممتاز
هل خناك حالات غير اللى فى الموشاركه الاولى يعنى لو السعر عمل قمم صاعده والمؤشر قيعان هابطه ايش يكون الحل 
ممكن يكون مكتوب فى النصف ولكن انا اريد ملخص حيث ان الموضوع ممتاز وانا اريد االمتابعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوه الكرام الموضوع كبير جدا جدا 
> هل فيه ملخص له ومؤشرات افضل شىء  الملخص بالصفحة الاولى وكذلك المؤشرات والمؤشرات المستخدمة فى الميتا تريدر من الممؤشرات الاساسية  
> وافضل فريم لاستخدامه  الاربع ساعات فيما فوق  
> ياريت الاستجابه والموضوع ممتاز
> هل خناك حالات غير اللى فى الموشاركه الاولى يعنى لو السعر عمل قمم صاعده والمؤشر قيعان هابطه ايش يكون الحل   المقارنة بين قمم السعر وقمم المؤشر  او قيعان سعر مع قيعان المؤشر وليس قمة مع قاع 
> ممكن يكون مكتوب فى النصف ولكن انا اريد ملخص حيث ان الموضوع ممتاز وانا اريد االمتابعه

 تم الاجابة اعلاه واهلا بك معنا

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود الانضمام الى هذا الموضوع القيم   والتعلم من الاساتذه الموجودين
انا اقيم الدايفنجرس من اقوى طرق المتاجرة وبدات اتعلمها
وشكرااا لكم
اخوكم ابو نواف

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود الانضمام الى هذا الموضوع القيم   والتعلم من الاساتذه الموجودين
> انا اقيم الدايفنجرس من اقوى طرق المتاجرة وبدات اتعلمها
> وشكرااا لكم
> اخوكم ابو نواف

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى فارس نواف وتشرف الموضوع ومن غير استئذان الموضوع موضوعك

----------


## تاجر عملة

فى فرصة بيع على اليورو ين فريم 4 ساعات مع إفتتاح السوق إيه رأى أساتذة الدايفرجنس ( أستاذ سمير معلش مش عارف أرفق الشارت لأنى بكتب من الموبايل ) . دمتم بود

----------


## تاجر عملة

و فى كمان فرصة على الباوند ين فريم 4 ساعات بيع برده .

----------


## تاجر عملة

الفرنك ين بيع برده فريم 4 ساعات

----------


## تاجر عملة

و الكندى ين برده بيع 4 ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> و الكندى ين برده بيع 4 ساعات

  طيب لما ترجع البيت لاننا فى اجازة عشان اشوف الشارت واعرف تقديرك له فالموضوع تعليمى وليس مجرد فرص

----------


## تاجر عملة

> طيب لما ترجع البيت لاننا فى اجازة عشان اشوف الشارت واعرف تقديرك له فالموضوع تعليمى وليس مجرد فرص

 علم و سينفذ

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

الاستوب والاهداف كيف تحدد

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء التصحيح والتوجيه ان امكن

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

نعم اعتقد انها صحيحيه

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم
على الين ايضا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستوب والاهداف كيف تحدد

 الاهداف بتكون حسب الدعم والمقاومة ونسب تصحيح الفايبوناتشى
والاستوب فى حالة البيع فوق اخر قمة وفى حالة الشراء تحت اخر قاع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> الرجاء التصحيح والتوجيه ان امكن

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن لابد من تقاطع الماكد سلبيا 
اجمالا هناك دايفرجنس ايجابى على الاربع ساعات وتم كسر الترند مما يوحى بمزيد من الصعود وامكانية الهبوط قليلا الى 152.00 - 151.50 لحدود الترند قبل مواصلة الصعود

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> على الين ايضا

 وعليكم السلام روحمة الله
ما ينطبق على المجنون ينطبق على الدولار ين 
بعض التصحيح قبل مواصلة الصعود

----------


## M-elgendy

> فى فرصة بيع على اليورو ين فريم 4 ساعات مع إفتتاح السوق إيه رأى أساتذة الدايفرجنس ( أستاذ سمير معلش مش عارف أرفق الشارت لأنى بكتب من الموبايل ) . دمتم بود

    

> و فى كمان فرصة على الباوند ين فريم 4 ساعات بيع برده .

    

> الفرنك ين بيع برده فريم 4 ساعات

    

> و الكندى ين برده بيع 4 ساعات

   
اعتقد اذا كان هذا الدايفرجنس الوحيد سيكون هبوط قليل جدا لاعادة اختبار المؤشر المخترق ولانه يوجد دايفرجنس ايجابى على شارت اليومى  
على اى مؤشر تعتمد يا غالى فى اصطياد الدايفرجنس ؟؟

----------


## تاجر عملة

> اعتقد اذا كان هذا الدايفرجنس الوحيد سيكون هبوط قليل جدا لاعادة اختبار المؤشر المخترق ولانه يوجد دايفرجنس ايجابى على شارت اليومى  
> على اى مؤشر تعتمد يا غالى فى اصطياد الدايفرجنس ؟؟

 بعتمد على الماكد هستوجرام يا باشا بس المشكلة إنى بتابع طول الوقت من الموبايل على موقع quote.com ‎مواعيد إغلاقات الشموع فيه مختلفة شويه يعنى الإفتتاح اليومى بيكون الساعة 10 مساء بتوقيت مصر يا ريت لو تعرف موقع بيدى شارتات أونلاين و مواعيده مظبوطة تنورنا بيه . شكرا على سرعة الرد . دمتم بود

----------


## فارس نواف

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الدايفرجنس صحيح لكن لابد من تقاطع الماكد سلبيا  اجمالا هناك دايفرجنس ايجابى على الاربع ساعات وتم كسر الترند مما يوحى بمزيد من الصعود وامكانية الهبوط قليلا الى 152.00 - 151.50 لحدود الترند قبل مواصلة الصعود

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي على الايضاح
هل تقصد اعادة اختبار الترند مره اخرى علما انه تم اختبار الترند من قبل على فريم الساعه
سؤال ثاني
هل يمكن ان يكون الصعود الحالي عبارة عن تصحيح ومن ثم يعاود النزول  مرة اخرى
ام انه اذا تم اختراق خط 23 فابوناتشي يتم تاكيد الكسر ام ماذا
وشكرا مرة اخرى
والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك اخي على الايضاح
> هل تقصد اعادة اختبار الترند مره اخرى علما انه تم اختبار الترند من قبل على فريم الساعه
> سؤال ثاني
> هل يمكن ان يكون الصعود الحالي عبارة عن تصحيح ومن ثم يعاود النزول  مرة اخرى
> ام انه اذا تم اختراق خط 23 فابوناتشي يتم تاكيد الكسر ام ماذا
> وشكرا مرة اخرى
> والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا قلت نزول لاعادة اختبار قائم مرة اخرى لوجود دايفرجنس الساعة
لابد ان نعرف وضع الموجة تصحيحية او دافعة حتى نحكم انه وهمى او لا
ولنحكم انه وهمى لابد ان ينزل اعادة اختبار ويفشل ويكمل نزول 
وان شاء الله يكمل الصعود باختراق مستوى 23 فايبو

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي سؤال اخي سمير
هل استعمل الماكد او استوكاستك للدايفنجرس من الادق او الاثنان معا
علما ان عندي مؤشران للماكد تتفاوت بينها القيعان والقمم 
اسف على اسالتي اقبل اعتذاري
انا الان قرات 25 صفحه من الوضوع لتقليل اسالتي قدر المستطاع
وشكرا اخي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لدي سؤال اخي سمير
> هل استعمل الماكد او استوكاستك للدايفنجرس من الادق او الاثنان معا
> علما ان عندي مؤشران للماكد تتفاوت بينها القيعان والقمم 
> اسف على اسالتي اقبل اعتذاري
> انا الان قرات 25 صفحه من الوضوع لتقليل اسالتي قدر المستطاع
> وشكرا اخي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الماكد هو الافضل بكل تاكيد 
بالنسبة للماكد قارنه مع الماكد الاصلى للميتاتريدر وهو الاساس 
بالنسبة لقرائتك يكفى قراءة الصفحة الاولى وقراءة اخر 25 صفحة زى بعضه

----------


## mohsen224

:Boxing:

----------


## سمير صيام

> 

  :Good:

----------


## zizoman

هو لو فى فرصه على الا ربع ساعات ونم كسر اترند هل اعادة الاخبار من فريم الساعه ولا انتظر اعادة الاختبار من فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو لو فى فرصه على الا ربع ساعات ونم كسر اترند هل اعادة الاخبار من فريم الساعه ولا انتظر اعادة الاختبار من فريم الاربع ساعات

 اعاة الاختبار بتكون بالنقطة يعنى ممكن الساعة

----------


## zizoman

هل دى فرصه صحيحه؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل دى فرصه صحيحه؟؟؟

 الدايفرجنس صحيح على السىسى اى ولكنه لم يكسر الصفر والماكد لم يتقاطع ايجابيا والاستوكاستك يتقاطع هبوطا وبالتالى الدخول لا يشجع

----------


## Tato4all

استاذ سمير ايه رأيك فى الدايفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ايه رأيك فى الدايفرجنس

 بصراحة القمم بعيدة ومش واضحة لكن اخر قميتن على الاوسما اوضح وعلى الستوكاستك

----------


## ibvb

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
ما هو الافضل بين هذين المؤشرين لاظهار الدافرنجس  
MACD
او  
OsMA_

----------


## Tato4all

افضلهم الماكد ولكن لامانع من استخدام الأوسما والستوكاستك وال Rsi

----------


## سمير صيام

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> ما هو الافضل بين هذين المؤشرين لاظهار الدافرنجس  
> MACD
> او  
> OsMA_

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الماكد طبعا واخونا محمد جاوب حضرتك فى الموضوع الاخر

----------


## ibvb

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الماكد طبعا واخونا محمد جاوب حضرتك فى الموضوع الاخر

  
يعني اعتمد علي الماكد دائما باذن الله ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني اعتمد علي الماكد دائما باذن الله ؟

 باذن الله

----------


## MBR

جزاك الله و زادك من علمه على ماتبذله في خدمة إخوانك

----------


## ابوخالد20

استاذ سمير مارأيك بالدافرجنس( الماكد) المتكون على الساعة
على اليورو دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله و زادك من علمه على ماتبذله في خدمة إخوانك

 وجزاك الله مثله

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير مارأيك بالدافرجنس( الماكد) المتكون على الساعة
> على اليورو دولار

 هلا ابو خالد انا مش شايف دايفرجنس 
ياريت لو فى شارت توضح به الدايفرجنس

----------


## ابوخالد20

اهلين استاذ سمير تامر امر من عيوني هذا الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهلين استاذ سمير تامر امر من عيوني هذا الشارت

 تمام ياغالى دايفرجنس طبعا

----------


## ابوخالد20

السلام عليكم  استاذ سمير حبيبنا على اليورو دولار لدي هذا الشارت وهو محير لي ففيه دافرجنس على النص ساعة سلبي وايضا علم ورايه ايجابي :016:  مارأيك استاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  استاذ سمير حبيبنا على اليورو دولار لدي هذا الشارت وهو محير لي ففيه دافرجنس على النص ساعة سلبي وايضا علم ورايه ايجابي مارأيك استاذ سمير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
العلم نعم موجود ولكى نبيع نحتاج الكسر لتحت وبالتالى كسر الدعم عند 1.4650
ومادام لم يكسره لا للبيع ومرفق شارت كتوقع للعلم ايضا وللدعم

----------


## zLoc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كل عام وانتم بخير 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وانا متأخر كثير ما شاء الله الف صفحة ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
عموما ارجوا ان تقبلوني معكم وانا مستجد وعندي حاليا اول استفسار ولا تضحكون خخخخخخخخ .. 
ايش معنى او ماذا يقصد بالدخول شورت و لونج ( وما هو الفرق بينهم )..؟  
شكرا

----------


## brokensoul08

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وانا متأخر كثير ما شاء الله الف صفحة ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
> عموما ارجوا ان تقبلوني معكم وانا مستجد وعندي حاليا اول استفسار ولا تضحكون خخخخخخخخ .. 
> ايش معنى او ماذا يقصد بالدخول شورت و لونج ( وما هو الفرق بينهم )..؟  
> شكرا

 لونج شراء و شورت بيع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## zLoc

> لونج شراء و شورت بيع

 شكرا لك اخي والله اني قلت كذا بس حبيت اتوكد وانا اخوك  
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي 
حاجة اخيرة لو تكرمت ادري مصختها شوي بس تحملني الله يجزاك خير .. 
 ما فيه تمبلت جاهز الله يجزاكم خير الموضوع كبير ولا تقدر تقرا كل الصفحات  
شكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## brokensoul08

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخي الكريم قمت بعمل التمبليت الخاصة بالدايفرجنس حالا و ارفقتها لك مع المؤشرات المستخدمه بها و بانتظار ابداء الاستاذ سمير صيام رايه فيها 
التمبليت مع المؤشرات بالمرفقات خالص الود والاحترام و كلنا اخوة و كل عام و انت بخير  :Eh S(7):   صورة من التمبليت

----------


## [email protected]$

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وانا متأخر كثير ما شاء الله الف صفحة ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
> عموما ارجوا ان تقبلوني معكم وانا مستجد وعندي حاليا اول استفسار ولا تضحكون خخخخخخخخ .. 
> ايش معنى او ماذا يقصد بالدخول شورت و لونج ( وما هو الفرق بينهم )..؟  
> شكرا

 أخوي zloc، أول شيء كل عام وانت بخير ... ثاني شيء إذا مش عارف حضرتك الفرق بين الشورت واللونغ كيف بدك تخش بالدايفرجنس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنا انصحك بالتعلم أول شيء وبعدين تبقى تشرف الموضوع ... اقرأ كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة

----------


## zLoc

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  اخي الكريم قمت بعمل التمبليت الخاصة بالدايفرجنس حالا و ارفقتها لك مع المؤشرات المستخدمه بها و بانتظار ابداء الاستاذ سمير صيام رايه فيها  التمبليت مع المؤشرات بالمرفقات خالص الود والاحترام و كلنا اخوة و كل عام و انت بخير   صورة من التمبليت

  
الله يجزاك خير وربي يعطيك العافية  
اتعبتك معي والله  
اخوي سلطان  :Big Grin:  والله على عيني وعلى راسي ونعم الاخ النصوح .. معليش مشها المرة ذي لي وبالنسبة للونج والشورت خخخخخخخخ لا تلومني كثرت المصطلحات دوخلتني ناس تكتب بيع ومرة ناس تكتب سل ومرة ناس تكتب شورت وبالنسبة لكتاب خطوه بخطوة هو اول كتاب اقراه وهو اللي خششني عالم الفوركس ..
عموما بسئلك سؤال لك علية مثل السؤال الاولي تكفا المجنون عرفتة بس الى الان الكيبل ما عرفتة ليتك تعلمني هذا اي زوج  :016:   .. 
شكرا لكم جميعا وآسف على الاطالة

----------


## [email protected]$

> الله يجزاك خير وربي يعطيك العافية  
> اتعبتك معي والله  
> اخوي سلطان  والله على عيني وعلى راسي ونعم الاخ النصوح .. معليش مشها المرة ذي لي وبالنسبة للونج والشورت خخخخخخخخ لا تلومني كثرت المصطلحات دوخلتني ناس تكتب بيع ومرة ناس تكتب سل ومرة ناس تكتب شورت وبالنسبة لكتاب خطوه بخطوة هو اول كتاب اقراه وهو اللي خششني عالم الفوركس ..
> عموما بسئلك سؤال لك علية مثل السؤال الاولي تكفا المجنون عرفتة بس الى الان الكيبل ما عرفتة ليتك تعلمني هذا اي زوج   .. 
> شكرا لكم جميعا وآسف على الاطالة

 على راسي انت .... والله أنا أقولك هذا الكلام فقط من باب النصيحة ومن باب إفادتك ... على العموم الكيبل هو الاسترليني مقابل الدولار وهو GBP/USD... المجنون يا سيدي هو الاسترليني مقابل الين وهو GBP/JPY ... بالنسبة للبيع والشراء والشرت واللونغ هي كالتالي: شورت (Short) = بيع (Sell) وبالمقابل لونغ (Long) = شراء (Buy) ..  وأي خدمة يا باشا أنا تحت أمرك ... تحياتي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...

----------


## zLoc

> على راسي انت .... والله أنا أقولك هذا الكلام فقط من باب النصيحة ومن باب إفادتك ... على العموم الكيبل هو الاسترليني مقابل الدولار وهو GBP/USD... المجنون يا سيدي هو الاسترليني مقابل الين وهو GBP/JPY ... بالنسبة للبيع والشراء والشرت واللونغ هي كالتالي: شورت (Short) = بيع (Sell) وبالمقابل لونغ (Long) = شراء (Buy) .. وأي خدمة يا باشا أنا تحت أمرك ... تحياتي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...

 شكرا لك وشكرا على الاستجابة السريعة .. 
وانا عارف انكم كلكم ماتقصرون وما ودنا نطلع عن موضوع صاحب الموضوع اخيرا شكرا لكم وانا متابع دام المؤشرات اركبت الله يجزا خير اخونا  brokensoul08 ما قصر نزل المؤشرات وعساكم على القوة ..  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وانا متأخر كثير ما شاء الله الف صفحة ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
> عموما ارجوا ان تقبلوني معكم وانا مستجد وعندي حاليا اول استفسار ولا تضحكون خخخخخخخخ .. 
> ايش معنى او ماذا يقصد بالدخول شورت و لونج ( وما هو الفرق بينهم )..؟  
> شكرا

  

> لونج شراء و شورت بيع

  

> شكرا لك اخي والله اني قلت كذا بس حبيت اتوكد وانا اخوك  
> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي 
> حاجة اخيرة لو تكرمت ادري مصختها شوي بس تحملني الله يجزاك خير .. 
>  ما فيه تمبلت جاهز الله يجزاكم خير الموضوع كبير ولا تقدر تقرا كل الصفحات  
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كل عام وانت بخير واهلا بك معنى فى الموضع وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا والاخوة ماشاء الله لم يقصروا معك

----------


## [email protected]$

> شكرا لك وشكرا على الاستجابة السريعة .. 
> وانا عارف انكم كلكم ماتقصرون وما ودنا نطلع عن موضوع صاحب الموضوع اخيرا شكرا لكم وانا متابع دام المؤشرات اركبت الله يجزا خير اخونا  brokensoul08 ما قصر نزل المؤشرات وعساكم على القوة ..

 أبشر طال عمرك ... أي شي تحتاجه ترى أنا وجميع الاخوان موجودين ... بالتوفيق أخي

----------


## zLoc

هلا والله بمشرفنا الغالي اسفرت وانورت الله يجزاك خير على الموضوع القيم واللي كلنا محتاجين له .. 
وفعلا الاخوان ما قصروا الله يجزاهم خير .. 
انا متعلق في اليورو /دولار بيع واحاول اتعلم علية الدايفرجنس دامي متابعة وبقوة فيا ليتكم تعطوني رايكم هل انا كذا صح والا لا توقعي  :016:  انه بينزل (شورت) شاهد الصورة .. طبعا على الفريم الاسبوعي ..   
شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا والله بمشرفنا الغالي اسفرت وانورت الله يجزاك خير على الموضوع القيم واللي كلنا محتاجين له .. 
> وفعلا الاخوان ما قصروا الله يجزاهم خير .. 
> انا متعلق في اليورو /دولار بيع واحاول اتعلم علية الدايفرجنس دامي متابعة وبقوة فيا ليتكم تعطوني رايكم هل انا كذا صح والا لا توقعي  انه بينزل (شورت) شاهد الصورة .. طبعا على الفريم الاسبوعي ..   
> شكرا لكم جميعا

 يا هلا بيك الدايفرجنس يعتبر شبه صحيح لانه حتى يكون صحيح لابد ان يكتمل وحتى يكتمل لابد ان يتقاطع الاوسما تحت الصفر وهذا لم يحدث بعد

----------


## mohsen224

AUD \ USD  شارت الساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> AUD \ USD  شارت الساعة

 تمام ياغالى لكن ارجع للاربع ساعات ستجد انه هناك استكمال للهبوط لانه كسر ترند ودايفرجنس سلبى ولضلك اى تصحيح على الساعة لن يكون كثيرا وهناك مزيد من الهبوط

----------


## ابوخالد20

الله يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير 
متابعين معاك

----------


## zLoc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
سؤال وانا اخوك : كيف اعرف مكان الخط اذا هو فوق والا تحت بالنسبة للسعر ..؟ 
اقصد يعني متى ارسمة على القمم ومتى ارسمة على القيعان ..  
هل من الممكن اني ارسمة على القمم في ترند نازل حتى لو كان في بدايتة يتحول من صاعد الى نازل والا كيف .. 
ويا ليتك تفيدني في اليورو دولار راح ينزل والا يطلع انا متعلق فية من 14495 بيع اطلع منه والا اخلية لي اسبوعين ما شريت ولا بعت انتظر اخلص من هذا العقد .. 
شكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> سؤال وانا اخوك : كيف اعرف مكان الخط اذا هو فوق والا تحت بالنسبة للسعر ..؟ 
> اقصد يعني متى ارسمة على القمم ومتى ارسمة على القيعان ..  
> هل من الممكن اني ارسمة على القمم في ترند نازل حتى لو كان في بدايتة يتحول من صاعد الى نازل والا كيف .. 
> ويا ليتك تفيدني في اليورو دولار راح ينزل والا يطلع انا متعلق فية من 14495 بيع اطلع منه والا اخلية لي اسبوعين ما شريت ولا بعت انتظر اخلص من هذا العقد .. 
> شكرا لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
للتسهيل عليك موضوع الدايفرجنس انظر الى اخر قمة او قاع للمؤشر فان كانت قمم اذن ترسم على القمم وان كانت قيعان تريم على القيعان 
يعنى مرجعيتك هى حالة المؤشر من قمم وقيعان وطبعا السعر وقتها يتوافق معاه 
بالنسبة لليورو كان عليه دايفرجنس سلبى وتم كسر الترند وامامه دعم حاليا عند 1.4625 فمادام هو فوقه فهو مازال الى صعود وان تم كسره فسيصل الى نقطة دخولك ان شاء الله

----------


## zLoc

الله يجزاك خير على المعلومات القيمة  
وشكرا على التجاوب السريع

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
صبحكم الله بلخير
ابوعبدالرحمن هل هذا ديفر صحيح  :Eh S(7):

----------


## باشان

اخي سمير ليس هناك دايفرجنس على الترند الساعه للكيبل انا ليس لدي خبره بالديفرجنس و لكن شكله واضح شوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> صبحكم الله بلخير
> ابوعبدالرحمن هل هذا ديفر صحيح

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هو فى الطريق الى الدايفرجنس المهم ان يتقاطع الماكد سلبيا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ليس هناك دايفرجنس على الترند الساعه للكيبل انا ليس لدي خبره بالديفرجنس و لكن شكله واضح شوي

 اين الشارت عشان اشوف وجهة نظرك عليه

----------


## باشان

> اين الشارت عشان اشوف وجهة نظرك عليه

 اخي سمير :
الصورة دائما تظهر بحجم كبير و اريد منك اسم البرنامج المستخدم في إلتقاط الشرتات و وضع الاشارات عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير :
> الصورة دائما تظهر بحجم كبير و اريد منك اسم البرنامج المستخدم في إلتقاط الشرتات و وضع الاشارات عليها

 البرنامج هو SNAG IT  ومثبت فى الاستراحة

----------


## samir-9

أخي عبد الله الخليفي 
ممكن أن تعطينى مؤشر الديفرجنس الخاص بك فقد أعجبني أنا في خطواتي الأولى مع الديفرجنس
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي عبد الله الخليفي 
> ممكن أن تعطينى مؤشر الديفرجنس الخاص بك فقد أعجبني أنا في خطواتي الأولى مع الديفرجنس
> وشكرا

 اخى الكريم
مؤشرات الدايفرجنس كلها من المؤشرات الاساسية للميتاتريدر ولا يوجد منها مؤشرات خارجية

----------


## NOKIA818

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أجازه سعيدة ان شاء الله
سؤال ما عليكم امر؟؟؟؟؟
هل يوجد موقع معين أجد فيه تاريخ جميع العملات؟؟؟
يعني 2005 الى 2009 كل زوج وين كان السعر وحتى تاريخه 
وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أجازه سعيدة ان شاء الله
> سؤال ما عليكم امر؟؟؟؟؟
> هل يوجد موقع معين أجد فيه تاريخ جميع العملات؟؟؟
> يعني 2005 الى 2009 كل زوج وين كان السعر وحتى تاريخه 
> وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا_

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ستجدها فى اى برنامج تداول او فى موقع alpari

----------


## samir-9

ممكن أخي سمير أن تعطيني مؤشر ديفرجنس مزود بمنبه صوتي
أرجوا أن لا أكون قد أزعجتك فقد حملت بعض هدا النوع من المؤشرات ولم تعمل معي  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن أخي سمير أن تعطيني مؤشر ديفرجنس مزود بمنبه صوتي
> أرجوا أن لا أكون قد أزعجتك فقد حملت بعض هدا النوع من المؤشرات ولم تعمل معي

 اخى الكريم 
لا املك مؤشرات بتنبيه صوتى للدايفرجنس
اخى الكريم الدايفرجنس استخرجه بعينيك فقط

----------


## Walad100100

عم سمير, ملف ال DIV.PDF  المرفق في اول صفحة شكله مضروب, الله لا يهينك, ممكن تتأكد؟؟

----------


## ابوخالد20

السلام عليكم  كيفك استاذ سمير مارأيك بهذا الدافرجنس على المجنون فريم الساعة مع وجود المقاومات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  كيفك استاذ سمير مارأيك بهذا الدافرجنس على المجنون فريم الساعة مع وجود المقاومات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حتى نجزم انه دايفرجنس لابد ان يتقاطع لاسفل

----------


## سمير صيام

> عم سمير, ملف ال DIV.PDF  المرفق في اول صفحة شكله مضروب, الله لا يهينك, ممكن تتأكد؟؟

 لا مش مضروب ولسه مجربه الان

----------


## Walad100100

مش عارف شو الحكاية يا استاذ سمير, حاولت بكذا طريقة وما زال ادوبي مش قادر يفتحه (الصورة مرفقة اعلاه). اواجه المشكلة فقط في هذا الملف. هل ممكن ارفاقه مرة اخري في مشاركتك التالية؟ يعطيك العافية.

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش عارف شو الحكاية يا استاذ سمير, حاولت بكذا طريقة وما زال ادوبي مش قادر يفتحه (الصورة مرفقة اعلاه). اواجه المشكلة فقط في هذا الملف. هل ممكن ارفاقه مرة اخري في مشاركتك التالية؟ يعطيك العافية.

 اخى الكريم العيب ليس من الملف 
لكن العيب عندك من البرنامج فالافضل ان تعمله uninstall  وبعد كده تنزل اخر نسخة

----------


## Walad100100

سؤال: باستخدام هذه الطريقة, ما هي فرص ظهور الفرص الجميلة علي: 
1. فريم الاربع ساعات؟
2. فريم الساعة؟ 
يوميا. بافتراض ان الشخص يراقب مثلا 12 زوج. 
يعني هل ممكن ان يمضي اسبوع كامل وما تلاقيش ولا صيدة؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال: باستخدام هذه الطريقة, ما هي فرص ظهور الفرص الجميلة علي: 
> 1. فريم الاربع ساعات؟
> 2. فريم الساعة؟ 
> يوميا. بافتراض ان الشخص يراقب مثلا 12 زوج. 
> يعني هل ممكن ان يمضي اسبوع كامل وما تلاقيش ولا صيدة؟؟؟

 على الاربع ساعات ممكن يكون هناك فرصة الى اتنين حسب الحركة لكل زوج اسبوعيا 
على فريم الساعة هيكون اكتر طبعا من فرصتين ثلاثة

----------


## mmssw

استاذ سمير شو رأيك بالشارت اللي بالمرفقات هل يعتبر ديفراجنس؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابوخالد20

استاذ سمير دافرجنس على المجنون  الشارت على الساعة بانتظار الاغلاق كمان على النص ساعة تكونت نجمةالمساء مارأيك  بصراحة دخلت بيع ماصبرت  :Big Grin:  دعواتكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير شو رأيك بالشارت اللي بالمرفقات هل يعتبر ديفراجنس؟؟؟؟

 دايفرجنس طبعا يقدر يقول غير كده  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير دافرجنس على المجنون  الشارت على الساعة بانتظار الاغلاق كمان على النص ساعة تكونت نجمةالمساء مارأيك  بصراحة دخلت بيع ماصبرت  دعواتكم

 ارى ترك المجنون الان لانه متذبذب جدا حاليا

----------


## kin89

اسمحولي ان اكون معكم و هذه اول فرصة ياريت تصحولي اذا فيه اخطاء
انا عندي استفسار :كيف احدد الهدف

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسمحولي ان اكون معكم و هذه اول فرصة ياريت تصحولي اذا فيه اخطاء
> انا عندي استفسار :كيف احدد الهدف

 بصراحة الشارت غير واضح المعالم صغير جدا جدا

----------


## Walad100100

انا دخلت في المجنون واذا به لا ينصاع الي قانون ال Divergence. فقلبت الصفقة وضاعفتها بهدف فقط تعويض ما خسرت والخروج منه باسرع وقت.  
تم ذلك والحمد لله. بالمناسبة انا مبسوط من اللي حصل علشان الوحد يشوف ازاي حيتصرف في حالة الطوارئ.  
هل كان هناك تصرف افضل؟ رأيكم؟

----------


## ramy-abolail

استاذ سمير بصفتك خبير الدايفرجنس هل هذا يعتبر قطع في الماكد :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا دخلت في المجنون واذا به لا ينصاع الي قانون ال Divergence. فقلبت الصفقة وضاعفتها بهدف فقط تعويض ما خسرت والخروج منه باسرع وقت.  
> تم ذلك والحمد لله. بالمناسبة انا مبسوط من اللي حصل علشان الوحد يشوف ازاي حيتصرف في حالة الطوارئ.  
> هل كان هناك تصرف افضل؟ رأيكم؟

 طبعا عكس الصفقة قرار سليم لكن هل بمضاعفة ام لا ده يرجع الى ادارتك المالية
نقطة اخرى ممكن توضح لى الدايفرجنس الى دخلت عليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بصفتك خبير الدايفرجنس هل هذا يعتبر قطع في الماكد

 نعم هو تقاطع
عشان تريح نفسك حط الاوسما لو نزل تحت الصفر يبقى تقاطع الماكد سلبى ولو طلع فوق الصفر يبقى تقاطع ايجابى

----------


## Walad100100

> طبعا عكس الصفقة قرار سليم لكن هل بمضاعفة ام لا ده يرجع الى ادارتك المالية  نقطة اخرى ممكن توضح لى الدايفرجنس الى دخلت عليه

 ابو صيام, شكرا لاهتمامك بكل كلمة نكتبها (I really appreciate you attention)
كما تعلم انا مبتدأ في الاستراجية وقمت بالدخول بمجرد انني "حسيت" بان المجنون علي فريم ال 4 ساعات سوف يشكل القمة, لكنه فيما بعد اكمل طريقه للاعلي ولم تتكون القمة ولا حتي تقاطع خطي الاستوكاستك المعروفين. يعني خطأي ميه ميه. 
سمير, انا قررت استخدم الاستوكاستك في هذه الاستراتيجية. الاسئلة هي: 
1. هل هناك اعدادات معينة توصي بها؟ انا باستخدم 5,3,3
2. لو كان هناك معلومات كتبت عن استخدام الاستوكاستك في هذه الاستراتيجة, ياريت تعطيني عنوان المشاركة وسوف اقوم بالمذاكرة لوحدي. (انا اسف لو تكرر هذا من قبل لكن تقليب ما يفوق الالف صفحة شئ مؤلم)
3. بالنسبة لنقطة الدخول فأنا قررت انه بمجرد اغلاق الشمعة التي تسبب تقاطع خطي الاستوكاستك سأدخل.
3. هل هناك شئ افضل من الاستوكاستك (ولو حتي كتفضيل). مالذي تستخدمه انت شخصيا؟  
فرج الله همك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب!

----------


## سمير صيام

> ابو صيام, شكرا لاهتمامك بكل كلمة نكتبها (I really appreciate you attention)
> كما تعلم انا مبتدأ في الاستراجية وقمت بالدخول بمجرد انني "حسيت" بان المجنون علي فريم ال 4 ساعات سوف يشكل القمة, لكنه فيما بعد اكمل طريقه للاعلي ولم تتكون القمة ولا حتي تقاطع خطي الاستوكاستك المعروفين. يعني خطأي ميه ميه. 
> سمير, انا قررت استخدم الاستوكاستك في هذه الاستراتيجية. الاسئلة هي: 
> 1. هل هناك اعدادات معينة توصي بها؟ انا باستخدم 5,3,3
> 2. لو كان هناك معلومات كتبت عن استخدام الاستوكاستك في هذه الاستراتيجة, ياريت تعطيني عنوان المشاركة وسوف اقوم بالمذاكرة لوحدي. (انا اسف لو تكرر هذا من قبل لكن تقليب ما يفوق الالف صفحة شئ مؤلم)
> 3. بالنسبة لنقطة الدخول فأنا قررت انه بمجرد اغلاق الشمعة التي تسبب تقاطع خطي الاستوكاستك سأدخل.
> 3. هل هناك شئ افضل من الاستوكاستك (ولو حتي كتفضيل). مالذي تستخدمه انت شخصيا؟  
> فرج الله همك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب!

 يا هلا بيك 
الاهتمام بالاعضاء والردود ده شئ مطلوب كدور تعليمى وربنا يقدرنا عليه دائما
بالنسبة للاستوكاستك فاعدادته هى 14-3-3 
طبعا الماكد افضل من الاستوكاستك ويمكنك المتابعة على الاتنين ان شاء الله

----------


## Walad100100

> طبعا عكس الصفقة قرار سليم لكن هل بمضاعفة ام لا ده يرجع الى ادارتك المالية  نقطة اخرى ممكن توضح لى الدايفرجنس الى دخلت عليه

 استاذي سمير, انظر الي التشارت المرفق حيث لم يحترم  GBPUSD  قانون الديفرجنس, كلامي صح ولا فيه شئ غلط عندي؟؟
 انظر الي علامة x  الصغيرة. الزوج نازل بينما الاستوكستك شويه جدا طالع. كان من المفترض ان يتجه الزوج جنوبا في اعتقادي.

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير, انظر الي التشارت المرفق حيث لم يحترم  GBPUSD  قانون الديفرجنس, كلامي صح ولا فيه شئ غلط عندي؟؟
>  انظر الي علامة x  الصغيرة. الزوج نازل بينما الاستوكستك شويه جدا طالع. كان من المفترض ان يتجه الزوج جنوبا في اعتقادي.

 تمام ياباشا حسب الاستوكاستك كان دايفرجنس سليى ويعتبر ضرب استوب

----------


## Walad100100

> تمام ياباشا حسب الاستوكاستك كان دايفرجنس سليى ويعتبر ضرب استوب

  
انا مبسوط لان المعلم يؤيد وجهة نظري. بس عاوز اسألك, وبالنظر الي الصورة اعلاه, هل كان من الممكن تجنب الدخول في هذا السيتاب: 
1. لو كنا اعتمدنا علي الماكدي بدلا من الاستوكاستك؟ انا بصراحة لسه مش عارف من اي نقطة لاي نقطة في الماكدي بالزبط ارسم الخط. هل يتم فقط الرسم بين قمتين فوق الخط او قاعين تحت الخط؟ ولا ممكن تكون القمة والقاع فوق او تحت خط الماكدي اللي في النص؟؟ 
2. لو اننا حتي استخدمنا الاستوكاستك بس اهملنا الدخول بسبب ان الترند المرسوم علي الاستوكاستك تقريبا افقي يعني مش "معاند" اوي مع حركة السعر. يعني من ديفرجنس ميه ميه! 
شكرا مقدما يا سمارة.

----------


## Walad100100

بمالمناسبة, ماهي افضل اعدادات الماكدي التي تعتمدون عليها؟

----------


## abo-adel

السلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا مبسوط لان المعلم يؤيد وجهة نظري. بس عاوز اسألك, وبالنظر الي الصورة اعلاه, هل كان من الممكن تجنب الدخول في هذا السيتاب: 
> 1. لو كنا اعتمدنا علي الماكدي بدلا من الاستوكاستك؟ انا بصراحة لسه مش عارف من اي نقطة لاي نقطة في الماكدي بالزبط ارسم الخط. هل يتم فقط الرسم بين قمتين فوق الخط او قاعين تحت الخط؟ ولا ممكن تكون القمة والقاع فوق او تحت خط الماكدي اللي في النص؟؟ 
> 2. لو اننا حتي استخدمنا الاستوكاستك بس اهملنا الدخول بسبب ان الترند المرسوم علي الاستوكاستك تقريبا افقي يعني مش "معاند" اوي مع حركة السعر. يعني من ديفرجنس ميه ميه! 
> شكرا مقدما يا سمارة.

 يا هلا بيك
الرسم على الماكد حسيب اخر هيستوجرام لو كان ايجابى يبقى هيكون على اخر قمتين ولو كان سلبى هيكون على اخر قاعين وطبعا ده يتوافق مع حركة السعر يعنى لو على القمم يبقى لازم السعر بيعمل قمم يعنى صعود ومنتظرين الهبوط 
طبعا الفرص على الماكد افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> بمالمناسبة, ماهي افضل اعدادات الماكدي التي تعتمدون عليها؟

 الافتراضية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تمام لكن تنتنظر كسر الترند الصاعد على السعر

----------


## Noora

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أستاذ سمير 
وإن شاء الله تكون بصحة وخير وسلامة وأخواتها  :Regular Smile:  
لولا إني غير متأكدة من إعدادات CCI على الديلي إذا هيه نفسها أم لا 
لكن هل ممكن نقول دايفرجنس يدعم الهبوط على الديلي؟

----------


## :: EslaM IbraheM ::

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أستاذ سمير 
> وإن شاء الله تكون بصحة وخير وسلامة وأخواتها  
> لولا إني غير متأكدة من إعدادات CCI على الديلي إذا هيه نفسها أم لا 
> لكن هل ممكن نقول دايفرجنس يدعم الهبوط على الديلي؟

 ايه الجمال ده كله    :015:  :015:  :015:  
الدايفرجنس صحيح بس انتظري اغلاق اليوم لتاكيد الديفرجنس ولو تقدري اتاكدي برضه منه على مؤشر ثاني زي الاوسما او الماكد  
تحياتي

----------


## Noora

> ايه الجمال ده كله    
> الدايفرجنس صحيح بس انتظري اغلاق اليوم لتاكيد الديفرجنس ولو تقدري اتاكدي برضه منه على مؤشر ثاني زي الاوسما او الماكد  
> تحياتي

 تمام يا باشا 
أنا منتظرة الإغلاق ، أو حتى إغلاق بكرا... ماهو عملها معانا الأسبوع اللي فات  :Big Grin:  
مشكور

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أستاذ سمير 
> وإن شاء الله تكون بصحة وخير وسلامة وأخواتها  
> لولا إني غير متأكدة من إعدادات CCI على الديلي إذا هيه نفسها أم لا 
> لكن هل ممكن نقول دايفرجنس يدعم الهبوط على الديلي؟

  

> ايه الجمال ده كله    
> الدايفرجنس صحيح بس انتظري اغلاق اليوم لتاكيد الديفرجنس ولو تقدري اتاكدي برضه منه على مؤشر ثاني زي الاوسما او الماكد  
> تحياتي

  

> تمام يا باشا 
> أنا منتظرة الإغلاق ، أو حتى إغلاق بكرا... ماهو عملها معانا الأسبوع اللي فات  
> مشكور

 طبعا الدايفرجنس صحيح على السى سى اى لكن انا اتعودت اؤكد اشارات السى سى اى مع مؤشر اخر 
ولا يوجد اى مؤشر اخر يدعم دايفرجنس سليى سوا الاستوكاستك ولم يتقاطع هبوطا بعد
لذلك ارى اما البيع الان والاستوب فوق الهاى وفوق الترند او كسر اخر قاع على الاربع ساعات تقريبا كسر 6250
والبيع بعدها

----------


## M-elgendy

> طبعا الدايفرجنس صحيح على السى سى اى لكن انا اتعودت اؤكد اشارات السى سى اى مع مؤشر اخر 
> ولا يوجد اى مؤشر اخر يدعم دايفرجنس سليى سوا الاستوكاستك ولم يتقاطع هبوطا بعد
> لذلك ارى اما البيع الان والاستوب فوق الهاى وفوق الترند او كسر اخر قاع على الاربع ساعات تقريبا كسر 6250
> والبيع بعدها

   :Big Grin:  بشكرك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بشكرك

 ازيك ياغالى
فينك ياباشا
شكلك بايع

----------


## M-elgendy

> ازيك ياغالى
> فينك ياباشا
> شكلك بايع

 انت اللى فينك يا باشا وسايبنى غرقان  :Big Grin:  
انا بايع وضايع  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  و ربنا يستر

----------


## سمير صيام

> انت اللى فينك يا باشا وسايبنى غرقان  
> انا بايع وضايع  و ربنا يستر

 حتى الان لا يوجد ما يدل على الهبوط على استعداده للهبوط 
والحسنة الوحيدة انه تحت الترند

----------


## M-elgendy

> حتى الان لا يوجد ما يدل على الهبوط على استعداده للهبوط 
> والحسنة الوحيدة انه تحت الترند

  الله يطمنك  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  
تحياتي استاذ سمير  
رجاء التكرم بالافادة : 
هل انتهى الدايفرجنس الكبير بالصعود الاخير و هل عندنا دايفرجنس هبوط الان ( الصغير ) ؟ 
و هل رسمي للدايفرجنس صحيح ؟ 
ودي و تقديري

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  
> تحياتي استاذ سمير  
> رجاء التكرم بالافادة : 
> هل انتهى الدايفرجنس الكبير بالصعود الاخير و هل عندنا دايفرجنس هبوط الان ( الصغير ) ؟ 
> و هل رسمي للدايفرجنس صحيح ؟ 
> ودي و تقديري

 رد مقنع فعلا  
بس كان طويل شوية  
الف شكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  
> تحياتي استاذ سمير  
> رجاء التكرم بالافادة : 
> هل انتهى الدايفرجنس الكبير بالصعود الاخير و هل عندنا دايفرجنس هبوط الان ( الصغير ) ؟ 
> و هل رسمي للدايفرجنس صحيح ؟ 
> ودي و تقديري

  

> رد مقنع فعلا  
> بس كان طويل شوية  
> الف شكر

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
اولا انا لم اكن متواجد خلال اليومين الماضيين وتقدر تعرف كده من مشاركات اليومين اللى فاتوا 
بالنسبة للدايفرجنس انتهى او لا اما بتحليل بتوقع تغيير الاتجاه او ظهور دايفرجنس عكسى

----------


## الواثق فى الله

السلام عليكم يا جارى العزيز انا عارف انى ثقيل شوية عليك بس ده من عشمى فيك وحسن ظنى فى اخلاقك الكريمة لو سمحت ممكن مؤشر لاستخراج الدايفرجنس على طول علشان انا عندى واحد بس منتهى الصلاحية

----------


## Mz505

:A015:   
اخى الاستاذ سمير  
بارك الله فيك .... و :A012:

----------


## M-elgendy

> السلام عليكم يا جارى العزيز انا عارف انى ثقيل شوية عليك بس ده من عشمى فيك وحسن ظنى فى اخلاقك الكريمة لو سمحت ممكن مؤشر لاستخراج الدايفرجنس على طول علشان انا عندى واحد بس منتهى الصلاحية

 
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الواثق فى الله

> بالتوفيق

  الف الف شكر يا غالى على سرعة الرد بس للاسف المؤشر منتهى الصلاحية ولا يعمل  معندكش حل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا جارى العزيز انا عارف انى ثقيل شوية عليك بس ده من عشمى فيك وحسن ظنى فى اخلاقك الكريمة لو سمحت ممكن مؤشر لاستخراج الدايفرجنس على طول علشان انا عندى واحد بس منتهى الصلاحية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل ياباشا وان كان انصحك بالعين افضل

----------


## الواثق فى الله

السلام عليكم يا ابو عبد الرحمن عايز عايز رايك فى صفقة دايفرجنس لاحظتها دلوقتى على اليورو باوندمن عند اخر قاعين السعر عامل قيعان صاعدة والمؤشر عامل قيعان هابطة شارت 4 ساعات  مع تشبع الستوكاستيك  شمعة الساعة8 صباحا  والف شكر يا كبير على الرد

----------


## الواثق فى الله

معلش يا باشا سؤال تانى ايه هو افضل مؤشر لاستخراج الدايفرجنس  ولو حصل دايفرجنس على الاستوكاستيك ومحصلش على الماكد يعتبر صح  وعند وجود الدايفرجنس لازم انتظر تقاطع الماكد ولا ادخل على طول  وشكرا على سعة صدرك

----------


## M-elgendy

> معلش يا باشا سؤال تانى ايه هو افضل مؤشر لاستخراج الدايفرجنس  ولو حصل دايفرجنس على الاستوكاستيك ومحصلش على الماكد يعتبر صح  وعند وجود الدايفرجنس لازم انتظر تقاطع الماكد ولا ادخل على طول  وشكرا على سعة صدرك

 
تقريباً الاستاذ سمير غير موجود الان..
---------------------- 
من واقع تجربه شخصيه اثبت لى ان الماكد دى هو افضل مؤشر لاستخراج الدايفرجنس...
وطبعا من الافضل ان يتفق اكثر من مؤشر على وجود دايفرجنس  
وشخصياً لا اثق بدايفرجنس الاستوكاستك  
------------ 
ويكون من الافضل انتظار تقاطع الماكد مع وجود شمعه انعكاسيه عند نقطه ارتداد كدعم ومقاومه يكون الدخول ساعتها فوق الممتاز  :Good:   
ودى وتقديرى  
...

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا ابو عبد الرحمن عايز عايز رايك فى صفقة دايفرجنس لاحظتها دلوقتى على اليورو باوندمن عند اخر قاعين السعر عامل قيعان صاعدة والمؤشر عامل قيعان هابطة شارت 4 ساعات  مع تشبع الستوكاستيك  شمعة الساعة8 صباحا  والف شكر يا كبير على الرد

 وعليكم السلام ياباشا
من غير شارت مش هنعرف نرد
لازم شارت توضحخ وجهة نظرك عليه عشان اعرف ارد عليك  :Big Grin: 
لانه وجهة نظرى مافيش دايفرجنس شراء اصلا لانه منتهى من زمان عشان كده نشوف شارتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا باشا سؤال تانى ايه هو افضل مؤشر لاستخراج الدايفرجنس  ولو حصل دايفرجنس على الاستوكاستيك ومحصلش على الماكد يعتبر صح  وعند وجود الدايفرجنس لازم انتظر تقاطع الماكد ولا ادخل على طول  وشكرا على سعة صدرك

  

> تقريباً الاستاذ سمير غير موجود الان..
> ---------------------- 
> من واقع تجربه شخصيه اثبت لى ان الماكد دى هو افضل مؤشر لاستخراج الدايفرجنس...
> وطبعا من الافضل ان يتفق اكثر من مؤشر على وجود دايفرجنس  
> وشخصياً لا اثق بدايفرجنس الاستوكاستك  
> ------------ 
> ويكون من الافضل انتظار تقاطع الماكد مع وجود شمعه انعكاسيه عند نقطه ارتداد كدعم ومقاومه يكون الدخول ساعتها فوق الممتاز   
> ودى وتقديرى  
> ...

 كنا قال لك اخونا محمد 
افضل مؤشر فعلا الماكد
طبعا الاستوكاستك لو معاه تاكيد اخر من مؤشر اخر يبقى اقوى

----------


## الواثق فى الله

سمير باشا زى ما انت عارف الماد له انواع متعددة  من فضلل افضل نموزج ايه هو وهل اعتمد على الماد  شبيه الموفينج افرج وياريت لو فى نسخة انت بتفضلها

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير باشا زى ما انت عارف الماد له انواع متعددة  من فضلل افضل نموزج ايه هو وهل اعتمد على الماد  شبيه الموفينج افرج وياريت لو فى نسخة انت بتفضلها

 الماكد العادى الموجود فى الميتاتريدر او ابو خطين هما دول اشهر حاجة له

----------


## الواثق فى الله

ايه    رايك  يا باشا فى الفرصة دى الرسم صح ولا غلط

----------


## الواثق فى الله

وايه رايك فى دى كمان بس عايز اعرف الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق فى الماكد انا اعتمدت على الخط الاحمر فى تحديد القمم والقيعان ولا لكل خط وظيفة محددة  يا ريت يا باشا توضحلى النقطة دى علشان لابسة عليا شوية الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق واحدد القمم والقيعان من اى خط فيهم وبارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

> وايه رايك فى دى كمان بس عايز اعرف الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق فى الماكد انا اعتمدت على الخط الاحمر فى تحديد القمم والقيعان ولا لكل خط وظيفة محددة يا ريت يا باشا توضحلى النقطة دى علشان لابسة عليا شوية الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق واحدد القمم والقيعان من اى خط فيهم وبارك الله فيك

   :Good:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

بس مقلتش الفرق بين الاحمر والازرق

----------


## الواثق فى الله

فرصة كمان على اليورو فرنك بس متاخرة شوية يا ريت يا سمير باشا تقولى الرسم صح ولا غلط وايه ملاحظاتك  ونفسى اعرف الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق يعنى ارسم الخطوط بتاعتى من اى واحد فيهم والففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف ششششششششششششششششكر

----------


## M-elgendy

> فرصة كمان على اليورو فرنك بس متاخرة شوية يا ريت يا سمير باشا تقولى الرسم صح ولا غلط وايه ملاحظاتك  ونفسى اعرف الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق يعنى ارسم الخطوط بتاعتى من اى واحد فيهم والففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف ششششششششششششششششكر

 هذه الخطوط بناءاً على اغلاقات وعمليات حسابيه معينه 
والخط الاحمر هو خط الـ Signal 
و الازرق هو خط الـ MACD  
فعند تقاطع خط الاشاره مع خط الماكد تكون حانت الفرصه  
بالتوفيق  :Asvc:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

> هذه الخطوط بناءاً على اغلاقات وعمليات حسابيه معينه 
> والخط الاحمر هو خط الـ Signal 
> و الازرق هو خط الـ MACD  
> فعند تقاطع خط الاشاره مع خط الماكد تكون حانت الفرصه  
> بالتوفيق

  ابو عبدالرحمن شكله نايم تعالى ندردش انا وانت شوية اولا الرسم صح ولا غلط ثانيا عند وجود الدافرجنس ادخل مع افتتاح شمعة جديدة ولا انتظر التقاطع

----------


## M-elgendy

> ابو عبدالرحمن شكله نايم تعالى ندردش انا وانت شوية اولا الرسم صح ولا غلط ثانيا عند وجود الدافرجنس ادخل مع افتتاح شمعة جديدة ولا انتظر التقاطع

   :Big Grin: 
الرسم صح يا باشا ولكن من الافضل انك ترسم من اعلى هااى .. لان انا شايف الخط من منتصف الشمعه 
--------- 
ولكن الدايفرجنس صحيح 
والصح طبعا الانتظار حتى يتقاطع الماكد   
------------- 
و كل واحد وله طريقته فى عمله .. انا شخصياً بنتظر تقاطع الماكد مع وجود شمعه انعكاسيه عند مستوى فيبوناتشى او اى مستوى ارتداد او كسر او اختراق لنقطه معينه او خط ترند معين  :Good:  
---------------------------

----------


## الواثق فى الله

طمنتنى الله يطمنك وشكرا على سرعة الرد

----------


## M-elgendy

> طمنتنى الله يطمنك وشكرا على سرعة الرد

 احنا فى الخدمه يا باشا 24 ساعه فى اليوم 7 ايام فى الاسبوع  :Good:    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
.

----------


## الواثق فى الله

> احنا فى الخدمه يا باشا 24 ساعه فى اليوم 7 ايام فى الاسبوع     .

 انا دخلت شراء المجنون من 149.30 والهدف 151.30 عند اول مقاومة ايه رايك

----------


## M-elgendy

> انا دخلت شراء المجنون من 149.30 والهدف 151.30 عند اول مقاومة ايه رايك

  :Yikes3:    :No3:  
المجنون للبيع تركت لك رأيى فى موضوع اخر كلام فى المجنون  :Doh:  
حاول تخلع منه احسن  
جميع ازواج الين للبيع

----------


## الواثق فى الله

انا داخل ديمو

----------


## M-elgendy

> انا داخل ديمو

   :Big Grin:  
طمنتنى

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه    رايك  يا باشا فى الفرصة دى الرسم صح ولا غلط

 يا هلا بيك 
معلش اليومين دول مشغول لشوشتى بعدة امور 
المهم الفرصة مش حلوة لانه المفروض لما نرسم على القيعان ولابد ان يكون المؤشر فى القيعان وليس فى نصف الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> وايه رايك فى دى كمان بس عايز اعرف الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق فى الماكد انا اعتمدت على الخط الاحمر فى تحديد القمم والقيعان ولا لكل خط وظيفة محددة  يا ريت يا باشا توضحلى النقطة دى علشان لابسة عليا شوية الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق واحدد القمم والقيعان من اى خط فيهم وبارك الله فيك

 دى تمام

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس مقلتش الفرق بين الاحمر والازرق

 مش مهم الفرق بينهم انت بتشتغل هنا على اختلاف التوجه بين المؤشر وبين السعر

----------


## سمير صيام

> فرصة كمان على اليورو فرنك بس متاخرة شوية يا ريت يا سمير باشا تقولى الرسم صح ولا غلط وايه ملاحظاتك  ونفسى اعرف الفرق بين الخط الاحمر والازرق يعنى ارسم الخطوط بتاعتى من اى واحد فيهم والففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف ششششششششششششششششكر

 دى نفس حال الفرصة الاولى المؤشر ليس فى القمم (مناطق التشبع) 
قارن بين الفرصة التانية وبين دى وشوف المؤشر فين فى الاتنين

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

هل هذه تعتبر دايفرنجس ضعيف او قوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذه تعتبر دايفرنجس ضعيف او قوي

 بالنسبة لى دايفرجنس ضعيف

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

> بالنسبة لى دايفرجنس ضعيف

  ممكن سؤال لو تكرمت 
متى اعرف انوا دايفرنجس جيد وضعيف
ومن ناحيت الهيستوجرام عندما يكون صغير تفضل عدم الدخول به  
لا حط في الشارت الدايفرنجس بالون الاصفر  هل تعتبره قوي ولا  :No3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن سؤال لو تكرمت 
> متى اعرف انوا دايفرنجس جيد وضعيف
> ومن ناحيت الهيستوجرام عندما يكون صغير تفضل عدم الدخول به  
> لا حط في الشارت الدايفرنجس بالون الاصفر  هل تعتبره قوي ولا

 ضعيف لانه المسافة كبيرة بين قاعين الهيستوجرام وفى نفس الوقت القاع الاول ليس بقاع 
ولو رسمت القاع اللى قبله ستجد يعتبر دبل بوتوم للهيستوجرام يعنى درجة تانية 
بالنسبة للدايفرجنس الاصفر طبعا ممتاز لان قمتين على السعر مقابل قمتين على المؤشر

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

> ضعيف لانه المسافة كبيرة بين قاعين الهيستوجرام وفى نفس الوقت القاع الاول ليس بقاع   ولو رسمت القاع اللى قبله ستجد يعتبر دبل بوتوم للهيستوجرام يعنى درجة تانية  بالنسبة للدايفرجنس الاصفر طبعا ممتاز لان قمتين على السعر مقابل قمتين على المؤشر

   شكرا استاذ سمير على الشرح المبسط والمفيد جدا جدا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

رايك يااستاذ سمير :Hands:

----------


## علي حسن

أشكرك أخي المشرف سمير صيام لأنك فتحت لنا بابا علميا وعمليا وهوالديفرجنس وهو من أصدق بل أصدق طرق التداول وجزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## Noora

مالنى غنى 
طيب الدايفرجينس على الديلي واضح 
لكن الويكلي مشككني  :Emoticon1:  
رأيكم؟!

----------


## سمير صيام

> رايك يااستاذ سمير

 انا اسف لم ارى المشاركات امس وانا لم اكن متواجد الاحد

----------


## سمير صيام

> أشكرك أخي المشرف سمير صيام لأنك فتحت لنا بابا علميا وعمليا وهوالديفرجنس وهو من أصدق بل أصدق طرق التداول وجزاك الله كل خير.

 الله يخليك وهذا اقل واجب استطيع فعله

----------


## سمير صيام

> مالنى غنى 
> طيب الدايفرجينس على الديلي واضح 
> لكن الويكلي مشككني  
> رأيكم؟!

 الدايفرجنس شكلا صحيح لكن يفضل ان يكون قاعى المؤشر فى القاع وليس احدهم فى القمة كما فى هذه الحالة
لكن اجمالا يوجد على الاربع ساعات دايفرجنس ايجابى وايضا الترند على الدايلى صاعد 
الاستوب دائما الاغلاق تحت اخر قاع ويكون بيع وقتها 
والهدف بالتحليل الدعم والمقاومة ونسب الفايبو
يعنى هنا الترند صاعد فغالبا ان يتجه الى القمة الاخيرة مرة اخرى قبل اختراقها ان اكمل الصعود ان شاء الله

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

جزاك الله خير اخوي سمير    
ممكن با طيب تزودني بمؤشر يكشف الدايفر جونس ان وجد   ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير اخوي سمير    
> ممكن با طيب تزودني بمؤشر يكشف الدايفر جونس ان وجد   ؟

 اتفضل

----------


## Hussein7

الله يمسيك بالخير يا استاذ سمير
هل الفرصه صحيحه او نتأكد تقاطع الماكد
الباوند على الساعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يمسيك بالخير يا استاذ سمير
> هل الفرصه صحيحه او نتأكد تقاطع الماكد
> الباوند على الساعه

 يا هلا بيك
الدايفرجنس شبه صحيح ونحتاج ان يستكمل الهبوط والتقاطع للماكد وبدون تقاطع السلبى للماكد لن نعتبره دايفرجنس

----------


## Hussein7

> يا هلا بيك
> الدايفرجنس شبه صحيح ونحتاج ان يستكمل الهبوط والتقاطع للماكد وبدون تقاطع السلبى للماكد لن نعتبره دايفرجنس

 
شكرا يا عسل

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> اتفضل

  
جزاك  الله خير اخوي سمير

----------


## 10pips

> يا هلا بيك
> الدايفرجنس شبه صحيح ونحتاج ان يستكمل الهبوط والتقاطع للماكد وبدون تقاطع السلبى للماكد لن نعتبره دايفرجنس

 استاذ سمير يا ريت تشرحلي حكاية التقاطع هذه لانها استعصت علي .. يعني هنالك مؤشر ماكد ابو خطين وهنالك ماكد هستوغرام مع خط واحد .. هل التقاطع المقصود هو تقاطع الخطين ام نزول الماكد ليكون سلبي  ؟! .. وهل الاختلاف بين المؤشر والسعر لا يعتبر ديفرجنس الا في حالة التقاطع ؟ .. وشكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير يا ريت تشرحلي حكاية التقاطع هذه لانها استعصت علي .. يعني هنالك مؤشر ماكد ابو خطين وهنالك ماكد هستوغرام مع خط واحد .. هل التقاطع المقصود هو تقاطع الخطين ام نزول الماكد ليكون سلبي  ؟! .. وهل الاختلاف بين المؤشر والسعر لا يعتبر ديفرجنس الا في حالة التقاطع ؟ .. وشكرا

 الماكد ابو خطين هو نفسه الماكد مع الهيستوجرام لان الهيستوجرام هو عبارة عن الخط التانى
ده اولا
الاوسما هو عبارة عن تقاطعات الماكد يعنى لما يتقاطع الماكد سلبيا يبقى الاوسما تحت الصفر
ولما يتقاطع ايجابيا يكون الاوسما فوق الصفر
وان فى ردى صحيح الدايفرجنس موجود لكن الاوسما مازال فوق الصفر وبالتالى يعتبر الماكد مازال ايجابى وبالتالى عشان نقول البيع ويتاكد الدايفرجنس ننتظر تقاطع الماكد سلبيا وبالتالى يكون الاوسما تحت الصفر ليؤكد البيع 
احيانا نستبق هذا التقاطع فى حالة وجود شمعة انعكاسية قوية 
او كسر ترند فى اتجاه الصفقة

----------


## 10pips

> الماكد ابو خطين هو نفسه الماكد مع الهيستوجرام لان الهيستوجرام هو عبارة عن الخط التانى
> ده اولا
> الاوسما هو عبارة عن تقاطعات الماكد يعنى لما يتقاطع الماكد سلبيا يبقى الاوسما تحت الصفر
> ولما يتقاطع ايجابيا يكون الاوسما فوق الصفر
> وان فى ردى صحيح الدايفرجنس موجود لكن الاوسما مازال فوق الصفر وبالتالى يعتبر الماكد مازال ايجابى وبالتالى عشان نقول البيع ويتاكد الدايفرجنس ننتظر تقاطع الماكد سلبيا وبالتالى يكون الاوسما تحت الصفر ليؤكد البيع 
> احيانا نستبق هذا التقاطع فى حالة وجود شمعة انعكاسية قوية 
> او كسر ترند فى اتجاه الصفقة

 وصلت الفكرة .. شكرا لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

هل هذا دايفرنجس جيد
حاليا كسر الترند الصاعد في الاربع ساعات
والربع الساعة عامل مثلث هل ننتطر كسر المثلث وادخل بيع او :No3:  
انتطر رايك

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذا دايفرنجس جيد
> حاليا كسر الترند الصاعد في الاربع ساعات
> والربع الساعة عامل مثلث هل ننتطر كسر المثلث وادخل بيع او 
> انتطر رايك

 الدايفرجنس سليم  :Good:  
وان شاء الله الى مزيد من الهبوط
والبيع كان من الافتتاح او اعادة اختبار الترند المكسور

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

حايا يااستاذ سمير وانا ابحث بين الشارتات لقيت دايفرنجس في الدهب في فريم الاربع ساعات  ودخلت بيع بعد كسر الترند الصاعد  في نفس هذه الحالة كم احدد الاستوب لوس والتيك بروفايت  وياريت رايك بنسة للدخول  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> حايا يااستاذ سمير وانا ابحث بين الشارتات لقيت دايفرنجس في الدهب في فريم الاربع ساعات  ودخلت بيع بعد كسر الترند الصاعد  في نفس هذه الحالة كم احدد الاستوب لوس والتيك بروفايت  وياريت رايك بنسة للدخول  تقبل تحياتي

 يا هلا بيك
الاستوب دائما فوق اخر قمة وتحت اخر قاع
والاهداف تكون حسب القمم والقيعان ونسب الفايبو

----------


## labeeb19

مشكورررررررررر بارك الله فيك

----------


## golden2000

:18:

----------


## golden2000

> 

  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> 

  

> 

  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## golden2000

> 

 فبك امبارح قلقتني عليك مكنتش باين
لو عندك تحليل للدولار ين بما انك بتشتغل مجنون او للملكي اكون شاكر جداااا
مفيش مش مشكلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> فبك امبارح قلقتني عليك مكنتش باين
> لو عندك تحليل للدولار ين بما انك بتشتغل مجنون او للملكي اكون شاكر جداااا
> مفيش مش مشكلة

 موجود ياغالى تحت النظر
بالنسبة للدولار ين مادام فوق 87.20 فهو الى صعود والا سيكمل هبوطه

----------


## mike001

استاذى العزيز سمير صيام ارجو منك المساعدة فى تحليل الباوند دولار فهو حيرنى جدا الفترة الاخيرة ارجو منك المساعدة فى تحليلة على فريم الديلى لو سمحت و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذى العزيز سمير صيام ارجو منك المساعدة فى تحليل الباوند دولار فهو حيرنى جدا الفترة الاخيرة ارجو منك المساعدة فى تحليلة على فريم الديلى لو سمحت و لكم جزيل الشكر

 يا هلا بيك
بالنسبة للباوند فمهو يتذبذب بين 1.7040 الى 1.5770 
وهو كسر ترند يومى على استحياء لان الكسر ليس قوى وغالبا سيكمل الهبوط الاسبوع القادم الى 1.5770 مرة اخرى وكسرها تاكيد لمزيد من الهبوط 
ومرفق شارت اليوم وشارت كان من عدة ايام وضعته فى موضوع من اين يؤكل الباوند

----------


## mostafa_anwr

مشاء الله يا باشا الواحد لا يدخل موضوعاتك الا بفايدة
واى التوقيع الجامد دة

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشاء الله يا باشا الواحد لا يدخل موضوعاتك الا بفايدة
> واى التوقيع الجامد دة

 يا هلا بيك ياباشا واجازة من الفوركس سعيدة ان شاء الله

----------


## م/عمر أحمد موسى

> الماكد ابو خطين هو نفسه الماكد مع الهيستوجرام لان الهيستوجرام هو عبارة عن الخط التانى  ده اولا الاوسما هو عبارة عن تقاطعات الماكد يعنى لما يتقاطع الماكد سلبيا يبقى الاوسما تحت الصفر ولما يتقاطع ايجابيا يكون الاوسما فوق الصفر وان فى ردى صحيح الدايفرجنس موجود لكن الاوسما مازال فوق الصفر وبالتالى يعتبر الماكد مازال ايجابى وبالتالى عشان نقول البيع ويتاكد الدايفرجنس ننتظر تقاطع الماكد سلبيا وبالتالى يكون الاوسما تحت الصفر ليؤكد البيع  احيانا نستبق هذا التقاطع فى حالة وجود شمعة انعكاسية قوية  او كسر ترند فى اتجاه الصفقة

  
الأجمل يا سيدى الفاضل أن مشاركاتك دوما تعبر عن شخص فاهم 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأجمل يا سيدى الفاضل أن مشاركاتك دوما تعبر عن شخص فاهم 
> بارك الله فيك 
>  [/center]

 الله يخليك ياغالى فانا مازالت تلميذ فى بحر الفوركس
وعلى فكرة مش انا اللى رحبت بيه هناك ووضحت ذلك للادارة هناك

----------


## م/عمر أحمد موسى

والله إنت ما ليك حل  بسرعة ربطت بين ده وده  بارك الله فيك     طب واما حضرتك تلميذ إحنا نكون إيه .............

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله إنت ما ليك حل  بسرعة ربطت بين ده وده  بارك الله فيك     طب واما حضرتك تلميذ إحنا نكون إيه .............

 انت هتكون تلميذ معايا برضه بس فى الصف الامامى  :Wink Smile:

----------


## م/عمر أحمد موسى

الله يكرمك  ويعزك يارب  ده شرف كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ليا والله

----------


## ابو اسد

استاذ سمير 
سؤال على السريع بارك الله فيك 
بالنسبة للاسهم التي تظهر على موشر الدايفرجنس ماكد هل تتغير ام تثبت بعد اغلاق البار
وهل تظهر مباشرة بعد اغلاق البار ام بعد عدة بارات وهل هي مستنبطة من مؤشر الزجزاج 
شكر مقدم على الاجابة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> سؤال على السريع بارك الله فيك 
> بالنسبة للاسهم التي تظهر على موشر الدايفرجنس ماكد هل تتغير ام تثبت بعد اغلاق البار
> وهل تظهر مباشرة بعد اغلاق البار ام بعد عدة بارات وهل هي مستنبطة من مؤشر الزجزاج 
> شكر مقدم على الاجابة

 يا هلا بيك
طبعا الاشارات ثابتة وعشان تحدد ثابتة او لا لو الباك تست رائع يبقى بتتغير لو الباك تست فيه اخطاء يبقى ثابتة ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو اسد

> يا هلا بيك  طبعا الاشارات ثابتة وعشان تحدد ثابتة او لا لو الباك تست رائع يبقى بتتغير لو الباك تست فيه اخطاء يبقى ثابتة ان شاء الله

  استاذ سمير 
شكرا على سرعة الاجابة 
اكون شاكر لفضلك لو ترفقلي مؤشر يرسم السهم مباشرتا بعد اغلاق الشمعة وليس بعد فوات الفرصة حتى لو كانت الاشارة غير صحيحة 
لاني لاحظت ان الاسهم دائما ترسم بعد اكثر من بار

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> شكرا على سرعة الاجابة 
> اكون شاكر لفضلك لو ترفقلي مؤشر يرسم السهم مباشرتا بعد اغلاق الشمعة وليس بعد فوات الفرصة حتى لو كانت الاشارة غير صحيحة 
> لاني لاحظت ان الاسهم دائما ترسم بعد اكثر من بار

 افضل مؤشر هو العين يعنى تستخرج بنفسك الدايفرجنس بدون اى مؤشرات

----------


## توفيق

> يا هلا بيك ياباشا واجازة من الفوركس سعيدة ان شاء الله

 هل هي اجازة او اعتزال  ادا  كانت اجازة خد وقتك اما ادا كان اعتزال فخسارة كبيرة للمنتدى و لنا  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هي اجازة او اعتزال  ادا  كانت اجازة خد وقتك اما ادا كان اعتزال فخسارة كبيرة للمنتدى و لنا

 
هلا توفيق باشا ويارب كل امورك خير
انا فى كلمتى اقصد اجازة السوق طبعا ولن اعتزل الفوركس ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق

> هلا توفيق باشا ويارب كل امورك خير
> انا فى كلمتى اقصد اجازة السوق طبعا ولن اعتزل الفوركس ان شاء الله

 الحمد لله يا غالي 
شكيت انه بنر وداعي  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## salemm

السلام عليكم  الاخ الافاضل سمير صيام  الاخوى الكرام  مطلوب اعدادات فريم النص ساعه على مؤشر FX5_MACD_Divergence_V1.1.mq4 او اى مؤشر نص الساعه دايفرنجس للمساعده

----------


## كورا كورا

دايفرحنس ايجابي مع سلبي هع هع  :016:    
وووش راااااااااااااااااااايكم  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## كورا كورا

وهـُنا على فريم السااااااااعة .......

----------


## salemm

السلام عليكم  اخوانى لو تكرموتو النصيحه بالشارت الى موجود  طبعا هل الديافرنجس صحيح ولالا على فريم 4 ساعات طبعا بالنموذج فيه الرأس والكتفين ونموذجين سلبى واجابى من الهامونيك  هل الديفرنجس صحيح بالصعود ولا فيه شى اخر بالصعود ولا نزول

----------


## saidsweety

السلام عليكم   
من خلال خبرتي في الفوركس و جت انة لا مكسب منة الا الاتي: 
العمل علي الفريم اليومي
راس مال كبير (وهو ما لا يتوفر لي قبلكم الا من اتاه الله الملك)
مؤشر الماكدي لليومي مع اعداداتة الاصلية و اخري مساعدة مثل 80 40 1 و ......
الدخول سوينج في صفقة واحدة لمدة ا17- 30 يوم تقريبا في هذة المدة تجنو الارباع رغم انف الفوركس 
وشكرا جزيلا.,,,,,,.....

----------


## مجنون الباوند

شراء اليورو المفروض من حدود1.14160 وهدف اول ان شاء الله عند 1.14290

----------


## مجنون الباوند

شراء الكندي هدف اول 0.9770 ان شاء الله

----------


## b2arkat

أستاذى الفاضل استاذ سمير صيام 
أستسمحك أن تدلنى على أخر المؤشرات المعتمدة وياريت يكون معاها التيمبليت 
وهل الشرح الذى فى بداية الموضوع هو الشرح المعتمد ام يوجد شرح تكميلى 
شكرا وجزاك الله من خيراته

----------


## b2arkat

> أستاذى الفاضل استاذ سمير صيام 
> أستسمحك أن تدلنى على أخر المؤشرات المعتمدة وياريت يكون معاها التيمبليت 
> وهل الشرح الذى فى بداية الموضوع هو الشرح المعتمد ام يوجد شرح تكميلى 
> شكرا وجزاك الله من خيراته

  
أتمنى ان أجد الرد

----------


## mbcfx

أخي أنا أجيبك    : سميرصيام  في منتدى آخر  والمتخصصون هنا الآن أبوعادل والسديري وعبدالعزيز اليمني  له استراتيجية كان يعمل بها ثم تركها...

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أستاذى الفاضل استاذ سمير صيام 
> أستسمحك أن تدلنى على أخر المؤشرات المعتمدة وياريت يكون معاها التيمبليت 
> وهل الشرح الذى فى بداية الموضوع هو الشرح المعتمد ام يوجد شرح تكميلى 
> شكرا وجزاك الله من خيراته

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشرح ببداية الموضوع نفسه ان شاء الله ولايوجد تغيير 
المؤشرات المعتمدة والتي لها الأفضلية والقوة  
Macd, cci , RSI ,OSMA 
على الترتيب بداية من الماكد  
وبإذن الله بعد العيد سيكون هناك طريقة عمل خاصة بالدايف ستطرح بالمنتدى 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## b2arkat

> أخي أنا أجيبك    : سميرصيام  في منتدى آخر  والمتخصصون هنا الآن أبوعادل والسديري وعبدالعزيز اليمني  له استراتيجية كان يعمل بها ثم تركها...

 
شكرا أخى على استجابتك   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الشرح ببداية الموضوع نفسه ان شاء الله ولايوجد تغيير 
> المؤشرات المعتمدة والتي لها الأفضلية والقوة  
> Macd, cci , RSI ,OSMA 
> على الترتيب بداية من الماكد  
> وبإذن الله بعد العيد سيكون هناك طريقة عمل خاصة بالدايف ستطرح بالمنتدى 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 الف شكر مشرفتنا العزيزة

----------


## eagle eye

اذا ممكن اللي عنده مؤشر ال rsi او colorosmaمع الدايفيرجنس يرفقه لاني بحثت عنه في الموضوع و لكن الموضوع طويل جدا 
و شكرا

----------


## محمد الابراهيمى

ما افضل فريم يمكن استعمال الدايفرجنس عليه

----------


## ensaf

تحية طيبة    

> اذا ممكن اللي عنده مؤشر ال rsi او colorosmaمع الدايفيرجنس يرفقه لاني بحثت عنه في الموضوع و لكن الموضوع طويل جدا 
> و شكرا

 ColorOsMA.rar    

> ما افضل فريم يمكن استعمال الدايفرجنس عليه

    للتداول اليومى (الإنتراداى)  ال 4 ساعات  ثم الساعة

----------


## eagle eye

شكرا لك على سرعه الرد ولكن لا يوجد معه الدايفيرجنس 
ارجو ارفاقه هو او الار اس اي مع الدايفرجنس اذا كان موجود 
و شكرا مره اخرى

----------


## ahmedphen0m

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الشرح ببداية الموضوع نفسه ان شاء الله ولايوجد تغيير 
> المؤشرات المعتمدة والتي لها الأفضلية والقوة  
> Macd, cci , RSI ,OSMA 
> على الترتيب بداية من الماكد  
> وبإذن الله بعد العيد سيكون هناك طريقة عمل خاصة بالدايف ستطرح بالمنتدى 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 في انتظار شرح تلك الطريقة يا استاذة رانيا

----------


## kentauros

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الشرح ببداية الموضوع نفسه ان شاء الله ولايوجد تغيير 
> المؤشرات المعتمدة والتي لها الأفضلية والقوة  
> Macd, cci , RSI ,OSMA 
> على الترتيب بداية من الماكد  
> وبإذن الله بعد العيد سيكون هناك طريقة عمل خاصة بالدايف ستطرح بالمنتدى 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 منتظرين على احر من الجمر استاذه رانيا

----------


## شريف دعبس

*انه لزمن جميل محمود و سمير و فيصل وعباس واخرين  لهم وحشه*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kentauros
					  منتظرين على احر من الجمر استاذه رانيا   فعلن 
كلنا منتظرين الاستاذة رانيا علي نار 
و اكيد هيا مش هتكسفنا*

----------


## mostafachetoss

> منتظرين على احر من الجمر استاذه رانيا

 yes we are

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					   
فعلن 
كلنا منتظرين الاستاذة رانيا علي نار 
و اكيد هيا مش هتكسفنا         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mostafachetoss
					  yes we are   علي فكرة الاستاذ رانيا عملتا وشرة رائعة للدايفرجنس بشرح خرافي
بس للاسف مكنش فيه تفاعل كبير 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااه 
انا مشاركتي الاخيرة فالورشة دي كانت من سنة تقريبا
فعلا العمر بيجري بسرعة!!!!*

----------


## ALESSA

موضوع متميز جدا..................

----------


## ساري الليل

هل يوجد ملخص لطريقة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل يوجد ملخص لطريقة

 حياك الله اخي ساري الليل 
اتمنى هذا الموضوع يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134698.html

----------

